# HM's Dragonlance game converted to Pathfinder - recruiting



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok the title pretty much tells the tale. recruiting 

I have been running the first module of the Dragonlance series (Started 1 year ago today ) in 2e mode. And while it was very nostalgic to dig out the old books it has been hard to remember the game play or get into the game after 9 years of 3e and 2 of Pathfinder.

But the main reason I am thinking of a change is due to characters. As I look ahead I see I will need a lot of players if I don't wish to end up NPCing half the group as we play.

So I am posting this to see if I were to change the rules system to Pathfinder would it draw the interest of more players to help me and add to the fun.

Even if you don't wish to join into the game I will be keeping this thread open for conversions of characters (always fun), should the change take place. Please feel free to add comments post what you think one of the Heroes of the Lance would look like decked out in PF crunch.

The second post I am leaving open to help show the PC's and who would need taken over and edit in those that find a player.

Thanks for stopping in.

HM

*Character Builds:*
Gilthanas played by Gondsman


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2011)

*Core heroes:*

Tanis Half-Elven - played by Strahd_Von_Zarovich
Flint Fireforge - unsure if player is still out there
Caramon Majere - NPC (need a player)
Raistlin Majere - played by Walking Dad
Sturm Brightblade - played by Orius
Tasselhoff Burrfoot - played by possum
Riverwind - played by ghostcat
Goldmoon - NPC (need a player starting module two)

*Heroes to be added:*

Tika Waylan - Module two
Gilthanas - Module two
Elistan - Module three
Laurana - Module four
Derek Crownguard - module five
Aaron Tallbow - module five
Alhana Starbreeze - module nine
Waylorn - module nine
Serinda - module ten
Kronn - module ten

Group Breakdowns:

```
[U]Group 1[/U]              [U]Group 2[/U]
Laurana              Tanis
Elistan              Raistlin
Sturm                Caramon
Gilthanas            Riverwind
Flint                Goldmoon
Tas                  Tika
Derek                Alhana*
Aaron                Waylorn*
```
* these PC's are replaced by Serinda and Korinn after module nine

HM


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm up for playing Caramon. Do I have to play to the story? Its been a few years since I read through the books as I mentioned in a PM. Anyways let me know.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi, found the thread 

Coming from years of 3+ D&D, it is hard to play a first level caster in 2e again. Either I use some of my very few spells or being totally useless in combat and standing around as liability. The latter also happens once I used the spells, but with also a penalty to everything...

So changing it to Pathfinder would give some nice 'power-up' in options both in what to do in combat encounters and more utility spells.

BTW, I have the 3.5 core Dragonlance Setting book.


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 25, 2011)

If it is possible to know less than nothing about Dragonlance, I'm there.  I know it is a campaign setting and a famous bunch of books, and that's it.  I am however looking for more games, and would love to play whatever role needs filled.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2011)

Excellent BH & Gondsman - I take you are both up for playing with the PF rules? And knowledge of the books/world is unnecessary we aren't following them and you can learn about the world as you go.

______________________________

WD keep that book handy it may be of great reference to us in getting the characters converted. Speaking of which and while I have you here.

What do you think of Raistlin having a lvl or two in sorcerer? I was thinking Destined Bloodline - It would play into his background where he could perform the Illusionists tricks just by watching them. And then be part of the fact that part of Fistandatilus's soul is inside him, and thus some unexplained magical power.

I think it was the fluff in the bloodline that got me thinking._ Within Reach_ At 15th lvl your ultimate destiny is drawing near. I could see Raistlin as a Wizard15/Sorcerer15 right before entering the gate to the Abyss.

Just food for thought.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2011)

I could see it work... but could we change the bloodline arcana to the one of the Sage (wildblood) bloodline? This way, both his type of spells will draw from his intelligence.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2011)

So you don't think Raistlin is to charismatic do you.  I think he has a strong force of personailty myself but that is something I need to look into - determining stats.

The Sage is not so bad and I was thinking of the Arcane bloodline as well. It would could work but Raistlin need not take levels of sorcerer and wizard back and forth - like I said it would be a little extra "unexplained" power.

Let me work on how to do stats and such will be back on tonight. 

HM


----------



## Knowledge Checks (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm interested in filling in as a player. I've read about 3/4 of Dragons of Autumn Twilight, but haven't played any Dragonlance games.

As for Pathfinder, I've been playing 3.X since it came out, and I've looked over Pathfinder once or twice and it seems neat.


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 25, 2011)

just tell me who and what.  the idea of picking up a character and playing it rather than something from the murky depths of my own mind is intriguing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> So you don't think Raistlin is to charismatic do you.  I think he has a strong force of personailty myself but that is something I need to look into - determining stats.
> 
> The Sage is not so bad and I was thinking of the Arcane bloodline as well. It would could work but Raistlin need not take levels of sorcerer and wizard back and forth - like I said it would be a little extra "unexplained" power.
> 
> ...




But this being a Pathfinder game, adding sorcerer levels instead of wizard would weaken the character and not ad something...
Maybe we could handle the extras with feats or something, but not by slowing wizard progression.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

Well my reasoning is as follows...

- This is set for AD&D - in which Wizards need way more XP to advance a level than warriors, clerics, rogues, etc. _*breaks out his AD&D PHB* _Wizards stay behind about one level through out their careers if the party gains XP at the same rate. They do "catch up" but most classes are close to advancing again. 

3rd lvl wizard  - rangers and rogues are 1,000xp from 4th and clerics already are 4th.

So this keeps Raistlin at about the level he would be for the games. 

- The extra power I think would come from the added cantrips. Thinking if Raistlin started the next module at 6th lvl along with everyone else, he could be a Wizard4/Sorcerer2. This gives him 5 Sorcerer cantrips and 4 Wizard ones. So nine spells you can cast with unlimited use. 

Up to you how you wish to level up the two classes afterwards but this would be about his power level to start before entering the elven forest and then heading to Pax Tharkas. (i.e. Raistlin did not have third lvl spells yet but did have a lot of power at his disposal)

Remember this is only a way you could go. I also see Raistlin as a Wizard/Loremaster. Take your time in deciding think about the character and also what you wish to play.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

Blood and Honor said:


> I'm up for playing Caramon. Do I have to play to the story? Its been a few years since I read through the books as I mentioned in a PM. Anyways let me know.




Well if you find the time Caramon would be a straight Fighter6. I think his combat tree would be Power Attack, Cleave, etc. If you wish to work on some feats and skills when you have a moment go right ahead.



Knowledge Checks said:


> I'm interested in filling in as a player. I've read about 3/4 of Dragons of Autumn Twilight, but haven't played any Dragonlance games.
> 
> As for Pathfinder, I've been playing 3.X since it came out, and I've looked over Pathfinder once or twice and it seems neat.




Neat it is. What would you like for a character from what is left? And also you may want to look at your split group character. Hmmm... I better split them up to show people how they would run. 



Gondsman said:


> just tell me who and what.  the idea of picking up a character and playing it rather than something from the murky depths of my own mind is intriguing.




Would you be interested in Gilthanas as a Magus?? I think that would fit and be fun all in one.

HM


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 26, 2011)

Magus looks fun, what are we talking about character development wize?

Race, gender, personality, history, personal focus when it comes to spell/weapon/class ability choices, any such info that you have would be quite handy.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

Gilthanas Kanan (GIL-than-as KAN-nan) grew up as the middle child in the Qualinesti Royal Family, brother to Porthios Kanan and Laurana Kanan, and a cousin of Tanis Half-Elven. As the second son of Speaker Solostaran Kanan, Gilthanas was brought up to become a diplomat and spokesman for his people, and also become a skilled fighter and moderately skilled magic-user as well.

Gilthanas was an adventurer and a hero of not only his people, but the folk of Ansalon, for his deeds during the War of the Lance as a Hero of the Lance. He was described as being a handsome Qualinesti elf, who had blond hair and hazel eyes, and was both brave and charming.

*Early Life*

The young Gilthanas grew up in the court of his father, the Speaker of the Sun, in the elven city of Qualinost. Living in the beautiful kingdom, the elven prince was treated with respect and love, and befriended his half-elven cousin Tanis. The young pair became the closest of friends and delighted in the toys of the Dwarven merchant Flint Fireforge. However as they grew older, Tanis fell in love with Gilthanas' younger sister Laurana. When his sister reciprocated the half-elf's affections, Gilthanas confronted Tanis and their friendship dissolved. The young elf believed in the superiority of elves over any other race, and was furious that his sister would consider dallying with anything other than a full-blooded elf.

In 308 AC, Gilthanas took his one-night vigil in the Kentommenai-kath, to support his brother Porthios during his Kentommen (an elven coming of age ceremony). Several murders had occurred around this time, and even though they were no longer friends, Tanis suspected that Gilthanas was the next to be targeted. The half-elf reached the Kentommenai-kath just as the murderer was about to strike, and saved Gilthanas from certain death. The elven prince then escorted Tanis back to Qualinost, however the half-elf tackled him and knocked him unconscious, so he could prevent the murderer (which turned out to be Arelas Kanan, the youngest brother of Solostaran and Kethrenan Kanan) from carrying out his dark plot. Gilthanas stayed within Qualinost for several more decades until he had his own Kentommen and became a man in the eyes of the Qualinesti elves.

*War of the Lance
*
Whilst scouting the forests with a band of his fellow elves in 350 AC, Gilthanas came upon a human smith named Theros Ironfeld, who he initially suspected was a spy of Highlord Verminaard. Having heard Theros' story and allayed his suspicions, Gilthanas then commissioned the smith to help in building a fleet that would allow the elves to flee from Qualinesti to Qualimori, so that if the Dragonarmies continued their push against the elven kingdom, the Qualinesti elves would be able to escape. The smith agreed and the work went underway, as the elven prince returned to Qualinost. As the War of the Lance continued, Gilthanas led a force of elves towards Pax Tharkas, to free the prisoners held within by Verminaard. However his force was ambushed by Dragonarmy forces and wiped out. The elven prince was knocked unconscious, however his men were burned alive, increasing his hatred of the Dragonarmies and Verminaard, once he awakened and returned to Qualinost.

By 351 AC, Gilthanas returned to Solace...

Name:    Gilthanas Kanan
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


Alias:    None
Birth;    Corij 4, 241 AC
Death;    n/a
Race:    Qualinesti Elf
Gender:    Male
Nationality:    Qualinesti
Hair Color:    Blonde
Eye Color:    Hazel
Height:    5'8"
Weight:    120
Class:    Magus
Occupation:    Hero
Children:    None
Siblings:    Laurana Kanan, Porthios Kanan


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot more than i thought i had any reasonable hope of getting  Thanks!

I'll look over it tomorrow, really need to get to sleep now, have to be awake in 5.5 hrs and i'm pretty sure i'll wake up and have to empty the tank in 4.5 hrs.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

No need to thank me - you can thank Google. 

Laters

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> ...
> 
> - The extra power I think would come from the added cantrips. Thinking if Raistlin started the next module at 6th lvl along with everyone else, he could be a Wizard4/Sorcerer2. This gives him 5 Sorcerer cantrips and 4 Wizard ones. So nine spells you can cast with unlimited use.
> 
> ...




I don't see the need to keep close to the progression regarding spells. Don't forget that Clerics, for example had only up to level 7 spells...
Forcing another class will also reduce the favored class bonuses.

Even as it reduces the character's power, I'm fine with taking 1 or 2 sorceror (sage) levels.
What about the Wizard of the High Towers Prestige Classes?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't see a need to keep close I just wanted to start around the same. Then from there it could lead anywhere.

I think I would like to keep things like the Wizard of High Sorcery and Knights of Solmania more fluff groups than actually Prestige classes. It would be easier than trying to convert all that into PF. The less we change/add the better, as it keeps everyone on as equal footing as we can get. 

Again I think Loremaster a good PrC for Raistlin - and that could be fluffed up by just changing the name from Loremaster to Wizard of High Sorcery. Since there could be different Loremasters with different focuses or secrets learned.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2011)

any idea in which know skill I should put the Skill focus? I also really like some of the Arcane Discoveries. Could I take them as Lore Master Secrets?


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 26, 2011)

I can handle a 6th level fighter no problem. If my memory serves me right he used a greatsword or sword and board? Also how are we doing abilites and money.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

That is possible (although I would stray from things like golem construction ) as you need to be character level 7 to qualify for Loremaster and I am sure Raistlin will have a +4 or more INT modifier you will be allowed to select any secret on the list.

You need only select #8 (any one feat) and the rules say you may take an arcane discovery instead.

Feat selection -
Scribe Scroll (given from Wizard class)
Skill Focus: Know history would be a good fit.

...and then just two meta magic or other item creation feats left.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

Caramon was sword and board but again you need only go that route to start. Once we get into the game things could evolve differently than they way they played out.

Like I said he would follow the power attack feat tree. With whatever extra you might wish to throw in.

Might as well try 25 pt buy for stats and see what we get. For equipment I will probably assign a few items then let you "purchase" some basic gear. The game is odd when it comes to treasure as you wouldn't be on par with WBL and then you will discovery a lost artifact or two.

HM


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll keep him sword and board, he's my favorite Dragonlance character next to Sturm and Flint, and make him a two-weapon shield bashing machine.

25? An EPIC adventure like this and you want 25? Hehe, thats fine.

Where can I put him?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2011)

When will we make the switch and will this be after the first level-up?


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 26, 2011)

so i'm creating a Pathfinder, Elven, Magus of L5-6?


----------



## possum (Aug 26, 2011)

So, halfling rogue 5 for Tas?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

Blood and Honor said:


> 25? An EPIC adventure like this and you want 25? Hehe, thats fine.
> 
> Where can I put him?



Please post him here. I will then put a link to him in the first post of this thread for easy finding as we discuss options and what not.



Walking Dad said:


> When will we make the switch and will this be after the first level-up?




Sorry there won't be a lvl up in the 2e game it seems. I wish to finish the original game in 2e and then when we start the 2nd module we will be playing with the pathfinder rules.



Gondsman said:


> so i'm creating a Pathfinder, Elven, Magus of L5-6?




LvL 6 Magus will be fine.



possum said:


> So, halfling rogue 5 for Tas?




Nope Tas will be a LvL 6 PF rogue. Halfling crunch will work for a kender as I see no alternate class features that fit. They have wanderlust but that could just stay fluff as the bonus to fear and saves is more useful.

Looks like I need to work on a few items and conversion shouldn't be to hard. Let me see if I can get the others to join in the discussions.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 27, 2011)

I have been following along, just not had anything to contribute.

Looks like Riverwind is a PF Ranger with the _Archery_ combat style. How do you propose to handle Ranger *Divine* Spells? 2E Rangers don't get spells until 8th level, while 3E Rangers get Spells at 4th/5th. This is especially relevant given the state of Divine magic in DL.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2011)

Did you want to play a spell casting ranger? You could make a skrimisher archtype and that would fit really well. 

My favorite Skirmisher ability:

Surprise Shift: You move 5' (not provoking an AoO) as a move action.

Then you 5' step behind whoever you are fighting. Instant flanking.

Also I don't believe Riverwind would have an animal companion so he should probably take the hunter's bond that allows him to give 1/2 his favored enemy bonus to all allies within 30' - I see him bonding with the group after all.

Class suggestions - you could take a level or to in barbarian if you want. I see Riverwind having fast movement (long legs) and getting angry and defending Goldmoon during a big fight. (6 LvLs to play with see what you like)

Lastly if you want to forgo the archery combat style you can. I didn't see him use any weapon more over any other in the books really. But if you want to try something different their is Weapon and Shield that he might have. Up to you in this and what you want to play like I said I didn't see Riverwind favor one weapon or style over another. To bad their is no "right weapon for the job" style - think that would have fit perfectly. LOL

HM


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 27, 2011)

Sounds like he would be the perfect 'switch hitter' which is what my LPF character is molded from. Use ranged when its appropriate but then switch to melee when the time comes.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 27, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> *Core heroes:*
> 
> Tanis Half-Elven - played by Strahd_Von_Zarovich
> Flint Fireforge - unsure if player is still out there
> ...




Do you really expect to reach modules nine and ten?  I realize a couple of those aren't adventures.  Still at an average of a year per module.....


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2011)

I hope so rangerjohn -

Let's see you are right I have it that it might be around a year a module (older modules are smaller than their current brethren). So it brakes down to.

Mod 1: 2011
Mod 2: 2012
Mod 3: 2013
Mod 4: 2014

Mod 6 & 10: 2015
Mod 7 & 12: 2016
Mod 8 & 13: 2017
Mod 9 & ?*: 2018

Mod 14 - Finale 2019

Looks like I made a mistake there 9 is not the start of the trip through Lorac's nightmare that is Mod 10. 

* I think the second group may take longer as they have a lot of more ground to cover and less direction from NPCs unlike group one. So 10/12/13 should run till 2018.

HM


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 28, 2011)

2018...you've got some initiative there. I mean don't you know the world ends in 2012. Please do NOT let that lead to a religious discussion.

Also whens the earliest I get to break out Caramon in Pathfinder form?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2011)

Probably a month or so. You have the crunch worked up? And if you want you could help me with a few others. 

HM


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 28, 2011)

I've been thinking of feats beyond the Power Attack chain. Will you allow feat retraining if we come across a particular powerful weapon and we have specialization in another?

What kind of help you need?


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 28, 2011)

question:  with a spell like  _frostbite_ how does the "times per level" thing work out?  is that like "i can touch everyone adjacent to me up to that number" or "i have X charges" that i can use on attacks?  i'm having trouble wrapping the game mechanics of that around my brain.

Other question:  [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] "You have the Crunch worked up?" Please define crunch for me.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 28, 2011)

I know I'm not HM but 'crunch' is the mechanics and so forth. The things that make your class what it is. Where 'fluff' is background and things to that nature.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2011)

That may be possible although I would talior fit the weapons to what the characters have feats for or could use well.

Example: I'm thinking of making the Wyrmslayer  (Kith-Kanan's sword) an elven curved blade. And then it's counterpart - Wyrmsbane a longsword instead of a two handed sword as it is in 1e. Kind of switching them.

_________________________________________

First thing I can think of is party composition. Goldmoon isn't your typical cleric. No heavy armor or shield usage, more a support role than secondary warrior back up healer. 

I was thinking of making her a Bard/Oracle(Ancestors) as she doesn't need to be on the front line and with so many attacking party members their may be need for little to no healing. Plus some parts of the game say after weeks of travel - after a month of travel - so on and so on. 

So as I was saying, composition. When the groups separate you get -

Group 1:
Laurana - Charismatic Warrior/Support
Gilthanas - Arcanist
Tas - Skill monkey
Elistan - healer/buffer
Sturm - melee (thinking Order of the Dragon)
Derek - melee (thinking Order of the Cockatrice)
Aaron - range combat (fighter- archer archtype)
Flint - warrior type? Here is where I have trouble too. Flint makes a good support fighter in this group and with the main/current group. With Tanis, Riverwind, Sturm, and Caramon as your main fighters what could be done to help Flint in a support role. I am thinking right now of inquisitor - hear me out before you laugh - as his class.

*Weapon and armor prof*. - Are good, his "deities" favored weapon would be battleaxe of course.
*
Spells* - Only those that don't have a great show of a spell being casted.
Orisons: guidance, resistance, sift, stabilize, virtue, detect poison
1st LvL: true strike, tireless pursuit, wrath, expeditious retreat
2nd LvL: aid, confess (used on Tas a lot), weapon of awe, remove paralysis (not a spell per se just Flint yelling - _"Caramon you big ox! Quit standing around and do something!" _and getting the effect LOL)
*
Domian:* Was thinking Martyr (sub-domain of Nobility) The Inspiring Word would be the same as with the remove paralysis spell - Flint yelling at a character and then them "striving" to do better. Sacrifical Bond plays on his willingness to help his "children".

*Judgments:* These could play on his natural dwarven toughness (healing), his determination to destroy evil monsters (destruction), or a little luck that rubbed off from Tas (justice, protection. etc.)
*
Monster Lore:* He does know his monsters
*
Stern Gaze:* Think he has used this already (now he gets the crunch).
*
Cunning Initiative:* Again hanging around Tas 
*
Detect Alignment:*_ "I don't like em' he feels off to me. You mark my words half-elf, he is no good."_

*Track:* Shown in his background as having a little woods lore.
*
Solo Tactics:* Learned when he was on the five year quest looking for true clerics.
*
Teamwork Feat:* From adventuring with such a large group all the time.
*
Bane*: you don't want to get on Flint's bad side.
*
Discern Lies:* see Detect Alignment

More I think about it I think our little dwarf in the background is more and more a true servant of Reorx and out to rid the world of gully dwarves.

Also since you are playing Caramon after the group separates is there a character you might like to take up (one of the new ones I mean). Then you would play Caramon in mods 10-13 and someone else mods 6-9.

HM


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm more than willing to play someone in 6-9. Who did you have in mind and am I still building Caramon at lvl 6? Just let me know who you need me to play and I'll research them and see what class/classes would get the job done. 

The crunch on Caramon I have worked up for the most part. I'll make him a longsword and shield wielding fighter. I can make him a 'tank' since he'll likely be the main line of defense, other than Sturm. Maybe even give him the Shielded Fighter archtype. He'll protect the party as a whole but he'll watch over Raistlin especially.

Yea Goldmoon is a must for the party but she never really did anything. I mean she did some healing, saved Riverwind if I recall correctly, but almost a background character in combat. Flint would make a good inquisitor, is that who you need me to play?

Wyrmsbane was a 2-handed sword in 1e? Weird because its a longsword of elven craft, well both Wyrmsbane and Wyrmslayer are actually. 

What about traits? Can we use then? There is a specific trait I want that is not in the APG. It reduces the penalty for Combat Expertise by 1. The trait is called Threatening Defender. It can be found on the Pathfinder OGC site under Combat Traits.

I think I'm going to read through The Chronicles again and then War of Souls.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

Frostbite let's you have X amount of charges that are "spent" for every attack the character makes.

BH gave you the low down on the crunch - It is all the math, stats, and feats for a character.

________________________________

Traits we can use the rule for allowing two traits there are some good ones out there that fit the PCs, _but_...

Do you think Caramon has a 13 INT and would qualify for Combat Expertise??

HM


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 29, 2011)

so i just wanted to check, based on the Magus class and the background info i'm building Gilthanas as a front liner/striker.  I'm basically done with him except for gear and skills.  Did you say you wanted us to post up the sheets in this thread?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes please I wish for everyone to comment/help. Someone might know a good trait or feat to use.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 29, 2011)

just a quick reply as I really have to go. 

I'm working on a PF Riverwind, its just that RL is a pig at the moment. I hope to have something by the middle of the week but can't promise.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 29, 2011)

HM - What level should I convert Tanis to ?

Be optimistic. I'm running Greyhawk's RtToEE for 5+ years.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> ...
> 
> Do you think Caramon has a 13 INT and would qualify for Combat Expertise??
> 
> HM



The books describe him for thinking long about questions and puzzles, but always coming to the right conclusion...

and 13 isn't really genius level...


What level for Raistlin? 6th?


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 29, 2011)

I think 13 is a good number for his Int. Like WD said its not really genius level and he wasn't portrayed as an idiot.

Also what of UC? I'm asking for mainly feats.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 29, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Did you want to play a spell casting ranger? You could make a skrimisher archtype and that would fit really well.




I don't think spell casting would fit Riverwind. So Skirmish would fit fine. 



> My favorite Skirmisher ability:
> 
> Surprise Shift: You move 5' (not provoking an AoO) as a move action.
> 
> Then you 5' step behind whoever you are fighting. Instant flanking.




I think you've got this slightly wrong. This is the SRD entry:


```
Surprise Shift (Ex): 
The Ranger can move 5 feet as a swift action. This movement does not 
provoke attacks of opportunity and does not count as a 5-foot step.
```

The way I interpret this is that you have either a move or a full action but can still move 5' This differs from 5-foot step in that with the later you can't take any other move.



> Also I don't believe Riverwind would have an animal companion so he should probably take the hunter's bond that allows him to give 1/2 his favored enemy bonus to all allies within 30' - I see him bonding with the group after all.




I agree that Riverwind wouldn't have an Animal Companion.



> Class suggestions - you could take a level or to in barbarian if you want. I see Riverwind having fast movement (long legs) and getting angry and defending Goldmoon during a big fight. (6 LvLs to play with see what you like)




Funnily enough I was considering a level of barbarian but had discounted it as I didn't see Riverwind raging (cool, calm and collected seems to fit more) I hadn't thought of raging to protect Goldmoon. Thematically this does fit. So Riverwind will have a level of barbarian but only rage to protect Goldmoon. 



> Lastly if you want to forgo the archery combat style you can. I didn't see him use any weapon more over any other in the books really. But if you want to try something different their is Weapon and Shield that he might have. Up to you in this and what you want to play like I said I didn't see Riverwind favor one weapon or style over another. To bad their is no "right weapon for the job" style - think that would have fit perfectly. LOL
> 
> HM






Blood and Honor said:


> Sounds like he would be the perfect 'switch hitter' which is what my LPF character is molded from. Use ranged when its appropriate but then switch to melee when the time comes.




I have "Treantmonk's Guide to Rangers" open has I write.

For a laugh I worked out what Riverwind's current attributes would cost and I would need a 41 point buy to duplicate them


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2011)

Old Raistlin stats with Pathfinder costs:

Strength: 10 (0)
Intelligence: 17 (7) (15 bought plus 2 racial)
Wisdom: 14 (5)
Dexterity: 16 (10)
Constitution: 10 (0)
Charisma: 10 (0)

With 25 point buy, I would have 3 points left to boost Cha to 13.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 29, 2011)

Why would you need 41 points? 25 is more than enough to make an effective character and you get 1 point at 4th.

I'm going to try and get Caramon up today. I have 2 builds I want to look over. The first being the sword and board fighter and the second a 2-handed weapon fighter.

For RP purposes would you say Raistlin would have a CON of 8-9? I remember him being in very poor health plagued by a cough, especially when he was casting 'high' level spells.

[sblock=Caramon (Sword and Board 2 Weapon Fighter)]
Str: 18 (10 points, +2 racial)
Dex: 15 (5 points, +1 4th level)
Con: 16 (10 points)
Int: 10
Wis: 10
Cha: 10[/sblock]

[sblock=Caramon (2-Hander Vital Strike Destroyer)]
Str: 19 (10 points, +2 racial, +1 4th level)
Dex: 12 (2 points)
Con: 16 (10 points)
Int: 13 (3 points)
Wis: 10
Cha: 10[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> HM - What level should I convert Tanis to ?
> 
> Be optimistic. I'm running Greyhawk's RtToEE for 5+ years.




Character LvL 6 - When you do so look into taking diplomacy as a class skill (either by gaining a trait or a class that has it as a class skill) I think he will be the main negotiator of the group.

I am very optimistic besides time goes by so fast we will be battling the Dark Queen before you know it.



Walking Dad said:


> The books describe him for thinking long about questions and puzzles, but always coming to the right conclusion...
> 
> and 13 isn't really genius level...
> 
> ...




That's why I beileve Caramon should always have a higher WIS than INT. Wise people seem smarter than they are. But BH can hook it any way he likes as long as it issn't to far fetched (i.e. Caramon INT 16 )

Character LvL 6 for Raistlin as well.



Blood and Honor said:


> I think 13 is a good number for his Int. Like WD said its not really genius level and he wasn't portrayed as an idiot.
> 
> Also what of UC? I'm asking for mainly feats.




13 is good but as above what would his WIS then be? I think he is more WIS 13 INT 11 than the other way around. But will not begrudge you your build if you are set on playing it.

Let me know which feats you are looking at everything is in play for now.



ghostcat said:


> I think you've got this slightly wrong. This is the SRD entry:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




My book says: The ranger can move 5 feet as a move action. This movement does not provoke AoOs and does not count as a 5' step. (might have been errata I don't check those often)

Reading it as a move action (and not movement) you would then still get your 5' step. 

What the SRD is saying is that you can get a 5' step even if you have moved in the round. Which normally you can not. Let me think on this and check the boards.



			
				ghostcat said:
			
		

> I have "Treantmonk's Guide to Rangers" open has I write.
> 
> For a laugh I worked out what Riverwind's current attributes would cost and I would need a 41 point buy to duplicate them




Riverwind does have the highest of all the characters stat wise. I believe this was due to the 1e ranger having a lot of high minimums. 

1e stats ranger minimums - STR 13, INT 13, WIS 14, CON 14 (right there is 16pts and he still needs DEX and a higher STR)

My example build for Riverwind (25pts)

STR: 17 (15 with +2 racial)
DEX: 16 (15 with +1 lvl adjustment)
CON: 13
INT: 12
WIS: 14
CHA: 11



Walking Dad said:


> Old Raistlin stats with Pathfinder costs:
> 
> Strength: 10 (0)
> Intelligence: 17 (7) (15 bought plus 2 racial)
> ...




And then a +1 to INT or CHA at lvl 4? Looks good they almost transferred perfectly how odd (and cool) is that.

We will most likely forgo the crunch we talked about for Raistlin's health and just have you play it out as fluff. No need to add more rules to all of these.



Blood and Honor said:


> I'm going to try and get Caramon up today. I have 2 builds I want to look over. The first being the sword and board fighter and the second a 2-handed weapon fighter.
> 
> [sblock=Caramon (Sword and Board 2 Weapon Fighter)]
> Str: 18 (10 points, +2 racial)
> ...




I like the two hander build as it is closer (though I still think Caramon's WIS is more than 10) to what his stats might look like. All good which ever way you chose to play it.

HM


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 29, 2011)

*Character Sheet:*

[sblock=Gilthanas Kanan][sblock=Game Info]Race: Elven
Class: Magus
Level: 6
Experience: 0
Hero Points:
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages: Common, elven (Qualinesti) elven (Sylvanesti), Gnome, Kenderspeak, Goblin 
Deity:[/sblock][sblock=Abilities]STR:  14
DEX:  16 (14+2 racial)
CON:  12 (13-2 racial+1 L4)
INT:  18 (16+2 racial
WIS:  10
CHA:  12[/sblock][sblock=Combat]HP: 50 = [6d8 + 6] + 6 (favored class bonus)
AC: 19 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 3 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 16 = 10 + 6 (armor)
INIT: +3 = +3 (DEX)
BAB: +4 = +4 (Magus)
CMB: +6 = +2 (STR) + 4 (BAB)
CMD: 19 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 4 (BAB)
Fort: +6 = +5 (base) + 1 (stat)
Reflex: +5 = +2 (base) + 3 (stat)
Will: +5 = +5 (base) + 0 (stat)
Speed: 30 ft
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:
Concentration: +12 = +6 (caster level) + 4 (INT) + 2 (trait)[/sblock][sblock=Weapon Stats]Melee:
Rapier, +1: +9 = +4 (BAB) + 3 (DEX) + 1 (feat) + 1 (Magic)/ DMG = 1d8+3(P), CRIT 18-20x2
Dagger, mw silver: +7 = +4 (BAB) + 2 (STR) + 1 (MW)/ DMG = 1d4+1(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2

Ranged:
Composite Longbow, mw: +8 = +4 (BAB) + 3 (DEX) + 1 (MW)/ DMG = 1d8+2(P), CRIT x3 Range 110ft
Dagger, mw silver: +8 = +4 (BAB) + 3 (DEX) + 1 (MW)/ DMG = 1d4+1(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2 Range 10ft[/sblock][sblock=Racial Traits]* +2 **Dexterity**, +2 **Intelligence**, –2 **Constitution*: Elves are nimble, both in body and mind, but their form is frail.

*Medium*: Elves are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

*Normal Speed*: Elves have a base speed of 30 feet.

*Low-Light Vision*: Elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light. See Additional Rules.

*Elven Immunities*: Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.

*Elven Magic*: Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to overcome spell resistance. In addition, elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Spellcraft skill checks made to identify the properties of magic items.

*Keen Senses*: Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.

*Weapon Familiarity*: Elves are proficient with longbows (including composite longbows), longswords, rapiers, and shortbows (including composite shortbows), and treat any weapon with the word “elven” in its name as a martial weapon.

*Languages*: Elves begin play speaking Common and Elven. Elves with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Celestial, Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan[/sblock][sblock=Class Features]* Weapon and Armor Proficiency*: A magus is proficient with all simple and martial weapons. A magus is also proficient with light armor. He can cast magus spells while wearing light armor without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. Like any other arcane spellcaster, a magus wearing medium armor, heavy armor, or a shield incurs a chance of arcane spell failure if the spell in question has a somatic component. A multiclass magus still incurs the normal arcane spell failure chance for arcane spells received from other classes.[sblock=Spells]A magus casts arcane spells drawn from the magus spell list. A magus must choose and prepare his spells ahead of time.
  To learn, prepare, or cast a spell, the magus must have an Intelligence score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a magus's spell is 10 + the spell level + the magus's Intelligence modifier.
  A magus can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. His base daily spell allotment is given on the table above. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day if he has a high Intelligence score (see the Ability Modifiers and Bonus Spells Table).
  A magus may know any number of spells. He must choose and prepare his spells ahead of time by getting 8 hours of sleep and spending 1 hour studying his spellbook. While studying, the magus decides which spells to prepare.[/sblock][sblock=Spellbooks] A magus must study his spellbook each day to prepare his spells. He cannot prepare any spell not recorded in his spellbook except for _read magic_, which all magi can prepare from memory. A magus begins play with a spellbook containing all 0-level magus spells plus three 1st-level magus spells of his choice. The magus also selects a number of additional 1st-level magus spells equal to his Intelligence modifier to add to his spellbook. At each new magus level, he gains two new magus spells of any spell level or levels that he can cast (based on his new magus level) for his spellbook. At any time, a magus can also add spells found in other spellbooks to his own (see Arcane Spells).
  A magus can learn spells from a wizard's spellbook, just as a wizard can from a magus's spellbook. The spells learned must be on the magus spell list, as normal. An alchemist (see the Alchemist description) can learn formulae from a magus's spellbook, if the spells are also on the alchemist spell list. A magus cannot learn spells from an alchemist.

  Book 1
  L0 - _acid splash_, _arcane mark_, _dancing lights_, _daze_, _detect magic_, _disrupt undead_, _flare_, _ghost sound_, _light_, _mage hand_, _open/close_, _prestidigitation_, _ray of frost_, _read magic_, _spark_

_L1 - __burning hands_, _chill touch_, _corrosive touch_,  _feather fall_,  _frostbite_, _hydraulic push_, _jump_, _magic missile_,  _ray of enfeeblement_, _shield_, _shocking grasp_

L2 - _acid arrow_, _bull's strength_, _defensive shock_, _elemental touch_, _frigid touch_, _mirror image_, _scorching ray_

Spells Per Day
L0 - 5
L1 - 5
L2 - 4

*L1 spells 3(base)+4(INT L1)+2(L2)+2(L3)  -L2 spells 2(L4)+2(L5)+2(L6)+1(bought/scribed)
  [/sblock][sblock=Arcane Pool (Su)]At 1st level, the magus gains a reservoir of mystical arcane energy that he can draw upon to fuel his powers and enhance his weapon. This arcane pool has a number of points equal to 1/2 his magus level (minimum 1) + his Intelligence modifier. The pool refreshes once per day when the magus prepares his spells.
  At 1st level, a magus can expend 1 point from his arcane pool as a swift action to grant any weapon he is holding a +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute. For every four levels beyond 1st, the weapon gains another +1 enhancement bonus, to a maximum of +5 at 17th level. These bonuses can be added to the weapon, stacking with existing weapon enhancement to a maximum of +5. Multiple uses of this ability do not stack with themselves.
  At 5th level, these bonuses can be used to add any of the following weapon properties: _dancing_, _flaming_, _flaming burst_, _frost_, _icy burst_, _keen_, _shock_, _shocking burst_, _speed_, or _vorpal_. Adding these properties consumes an amount of bonus equal to the property's base price modifier (see the Magic Weapon Special Ability Descriptions). These properties are added to any the weapon already has, but duplicates do not stack. If the weapon is not magical, at least a +1 enhancement bonus must be added before any other properties can be added. These bonuses and properties are decided when the arcane pool point is spent and cannot be changed until the next time the Magus uses this ability. These bonuses do not function if the weapon is wielded by anyone other than the Magus.
  A Magus can only enhance one weapon in this way at one time. If he uses this ability again, the first use immediately ends.[/sblock]*Cantrips*: A Magus can prepare a number of cantrips, or 0-level spells, each day, as noted in the table above under “Spells per Day.” These spells are cast like any other spell, but they are not expended when cast and may be used again.[sblock=Spell Combat (Ex)] At 1st level, a Magus learns to cast spells and wield his weapons at the same time. This functions much like two-weapon fighting, but the off-hand weapon is a spell that is being cast. To use this ability, the Magus must have one hand free (even if the spell being cast does not have somatic components), while wielding a light or one-handed melee weapon in the other hand. As a full-round action, he can make all of his attacks with his melee weapon at a –2 penalty and can also cast any spell from the Magus spell list with a casting time of 1 standard action (any attack roll made as part of this spell also takes this penalty). If he casts this spell defensively, he can decide to take an additional penalty on his attack rolls, up to his Intelligence bonus, and add the same amount as a circumstance bonus on his concentration check. If the check fails, the spell is wasted, but the attacks still take the penalty. A Magus can choose to cast the spell first or make the weapon attacks first, but if he has more than one attack, he cannot cast the spell between weapon attacks.[/sblock][sblock=Spellstrike (Su)] At 2nd level, whenever a Magus casts a spell with a range of “touch” from the Magus spell list, he can deliver the spell through any weapon he is wielding as part of a melee attack. Instead of the free melee touch attack normally allowed to deliver the spell, a Magus can make one free melee attack with his weapon (at his highest base attack bonus) as part of casting this spell. If successful, this melee attack deals its normal damage as well as the effects of the spell. If the magus makes this attack in concert with spell combat, this melee attack takes all the penalties accrued by spell combat melee attacks. This attack uses the weapon's critical range (20, 19–20, or 18–20 and modified by the _keen_ weapon property or similar effects), but the spell effect only deals ×2 damage on a successful critical hit, while the weapon damage uses its own critical modifier.[/sblock][sblock=Magus Arcana] As he gains levels, a Magus learns arcane secrets tailored to his specific way of blending martial puissance and magical skill. Starting at 3rd level, a Magus gains one Magus arcana. He gains an additional Magus arcana for every three levels of Magus attained after 3rd level. Unless specifically noted in a Magus arcana's description, a Magus cannot select a particular Magus arcana more than once. Magus arcana that affect spells can only be used to modify spells from the Magus spell list unless otherwise noted.

  L3 - _Concentrate (Ex)_: The Magus can re-roll any concentration check he has just made with a +4 bonus. He must use this ability after the roll is made, but before the roll's outcome is determined. The Magus must take the second roll, even if it is worse. The Magus can use this ability once per day.

  L6 - _Wand Wielder (Su)_: The Magus can activate a wand or staff in place of casting a spell when using spell combat.[/sblock]*Spell Recall (Su)*: At 4th level, the Magus learns to use his arcane pool to recall spells he has already cast. With a swift action he can recall any single Magus spell that he has already prepared and cast that day by expending a number of points from his arcane pool equal to the spell's level (minimum 1). The spell is prepared again, just as if it had not been cast. 

*Bonus Feats*: At 5th level, and every six levels thereafter, a Magus gains a bonus feat in addition to those gained from normal advancement. These bonus feats must be selected from those listed as combat, item creation, or metamagic feats. He must meet the prerequisites for these feats as normal.

  L5 – Weapon Focus (Rapier)[/sblock][sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats:
1st lvl – Weapon Finesse
3rd lvl - Combat Casting
  5th lvl – Craft Wand

Traits:
Armor Expert reduce ACP by 1 with all armor
Focused Mind +2 concentration[/sblock][sblock=Skills]Skill Points: 36
Max Ranks: 6
ACP: 

*Skill List:*
Acrobatics +0 = +0 [ranks] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Appraise +0 = +0 [ranks] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff +0 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb +0 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [STR] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Craft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy +0 = +2 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disguise +0 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist +0 = +0 [ranks] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Fly +9 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Heal +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate +0 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Knowledge (Arcana) +10 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng) +10 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes) +10 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform +0 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride +9 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Sense Motive +0 = +2 [ranks] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Spellcraft +0 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth +0 = +0 [ranks] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Survival +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim +0 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [STR] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +0 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc] [/sblock][sblock=Equipment]
	
	



```
[U]
Item                       Cost   Weight[/U]
longsword +1             2,315gp    4lb
mw longbow                 375gp    3lb
-arrows(20)                  1gp    3lb
mw silver dagger           322gp    1lb
elven chainmail          5,150gp   20lb


             total weight carried: 31lb
```
Treasure: 15stl, 8sp, 2cp Gems: 100stl(x2)

Note: additional items upon arrival of Qualinost[sblock=ElvenChainmail]*Aura* no aura (nonmagical); *CL* —
*Slot* armor; *Price* 5,150 gp; *Weight* 20 lbs.
*DESCRIPTION*
                 This extremely light chainmail is made of very fine mithral  links. This armor is treated, in all ways, like light armor, including  when determining proficiency. The armor has an arcane spell failure  chance of 20%, a maximum Dexterity bonus of +4, and an armor check penalty of –2. 
[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Details]Size: Med
Gender: Male
Age: 110 
Height: 5’8”
Weight: 120
Hair Color: Blonde
Eye Color: Hazel
Skin Color: Fair
Appearance: 
Demeanor: Gilthanas is brave and charming, with a love of adventure. His  diplomatic skills and elven nature make him a delightful companion. He  is sometimes too concerned with protocol, and believes deeply in the  superiority of the elven race. Although he can be shortsighted and a bit  narrowminded, he is basically honest, just, sensitive, and  well-meaning. He is optimistic, heroic, and friendly. His only obsession  is his hatred of Verminaard for murdering the elves, and he will act  impetuously if there is an opportunity to kill the dragon highmaster. He  has a great deal of respect for Tanis, but is still strongly against  his involvement with Laurana.[/sblock][sblock=Background]Gilthanas is son of the Speaker of Suns, ruler of the elven nation of  Qualinesti. He has an older brother, Porthios, who is heir to the  Speakership, and a younger sister, Laurana. His best friend in childhood  was a half-elf named Tanis, ward of the Speaker of Suns. But their  childhood friendship came to an end when Laurana fell in love with the  half-elf. Gilthanas was outraged, for no half-elf should marry into the  royal house of the Qualinesti. The friends quarreled bitterly, and Tanis  left Qualinost forever.

As second in line for the throne, Gilthanas became an influential  advisor and confidential assistant to the Speaker at a young age. He  became a polished diplomat. In addition to his formal responsibilities,  he was trained in military leadership and combat. When the dragonarmies  invaded Abanasinia, many people were captured and imprisoned in the  fortress of Pax Tharkas, recently captured by the dragon highmaster,  Verminaard. Gilthanas was given command of an elven band to sneak into  Pax Tharkas and liberate the people. The mission ended in tragedy when  his party was ambushed by draconians. Gilthanas was knocked unconscious  early in the melee and fell into a ditch, where he was left for dead.  His fellows were taken to Solace. When he awoke, he followed them. He  arrived in Solace only to see a horrible sight Verminaard had chained  the elves to stakes in the town square and called Ember, a red dragon  out of ages past, to burn the helpless creatures. In a rage, Gilthanas  moved to attack Verminaard, but he was stopped by Theros Ironfeld, a  smith. "Stay your hand, young elf, for
you cannot prevail against these odds. Be patient you will have your  chance to kill him," Theros said. Gilthanas, sobering, agreed, but the  burning passion to avenge his people against Verminaard would never die  until the evil dragon highmaster perished.

Theros gave the young elf shelter, but Gilthanas went to the Inn of the  Last Home to gain information... and thus his part in this tale begins.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 29, 2011)

Thats an easy fix. I'll take the Wis 13 since I get at least a +1 to will saves.

The feat progression I have for Caramon is as follows: Power Attack, Cleave, Weapon Focus (selected weapon), Great Cleave, Weapon Specialization (selected weapon), Vital Strike.

Thats about the sum of things at the moment for feats. Traits however are another story. The first one that came to mind was World Traveler and the second escapes me at the moment.


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 29, 2011)

I haven't looked at traits yet.  I'm trying to decide if it is worth sinking some ranks in craft or profession and what would be a reasonable such skill for Gil.  Also, i'm waiting on figuring out what kind of gear i can have, the srd says L6 wealth is about 16,000?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

The Diplomacy part of the trait I take it?  Rasitlin would have got them two in trouble had his brother not been around. And you don't need a lot of skill you could use it to aid another.

Well there is defender of society that you could fluff to be your own - looks like it works well with two hander fighters.

stoic optimism probably gained after the test

the flexing arm nice fit

strong willed might not be as good a fit but describes Caramon somewhat

skeptic fluff is right but Caramon would also know it is harmful as well as tricks

militia veteran could also be called former mercenary which the twins were at one time

You get the idea, anything can be twikked to fit.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 29, 2011)

Blood and Honor said:


> Why would you need 41 points? 25 is more than enough to make an effective character and you get 1 point at 4th.






HolyMan said:


> Riverwind does have the highest of all the characters stat wise. I believe this was due to the 1e ranger having a lot of high minimums.
> 
> 1e stats ranger minimums - STR 13, INT 13, WIS 14, CON 14 (right there is 16pts and he still needs DEX and a higher STR)




The 41 points were for the current stats (and I had forgotten the +2 human bonus). So Riverwind's current stats are:

STR 18(35) 	(10pts; 16 + 2 human bonus)
INT 13		(3pts)
WIS 14		(5 pts)
DEX 16		(7 pts; 15 + lvl4 bonus)
CON 13		(3 pts)
CHR 13		(3 pts)

Total = 31. OK nowhere near 41.


> My example build for Riverwind (25pts)
> 
> STR: 17 (15 with +2 racial)
> DEX: 16 (15 with +1 lvl adjustment)
> ...




I'm currently working on:

STR 18 (+4) [base 16 + 2 Human Bonus] {10 pts}
DEX 16 (+3) [base 15 +1 lvl 4 Bonus] {7 pts}
CON 12 (+1) [base 12] {2 pts}
INT 11 (+0) [base 11] {1 pts}
WIS 14 (+2) [base 14] {5 pts}
CHA 10 (+0) [base 10] {0 pts}


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

Gondsman said:


> I haven't looked at traits yet.  I'm trying to decide if it is worth sinking some ranks in craft or profession and what would be a reasonable such skill for Gil.  Also, i'm waiting on figuring out what kind of gear i can have, the srd says L6 wealth is about 16,000?




I will provide most of your gear for you as based on how the character is introduced into the game. And by what the original module says they posses adding and subtracting as needed. The group will surge way ahead of the WBL chart once they find key items in the game (not to mention dragonlances) so they probably won't start off at their WBL. 

For skills selection for Gil you may want to look into Diplomacy and Sense Motive for the little training he got towards his career as an elven prince. For others Gil is an adventurer so Climb, Swim, Survival, etc. whatever you wish there. And if you want to craft wands or what not I will allow for it during the game. It will probably be during one of those  _"The group spends 3 weeks aboard ship sailing to Ergoth Isle. When they arrive..."_ So you could account for the crafting time during the voyage.

I do have DL5 with more of Gil's background (while in Solace) and personailty. will type it up for you to add to your sheet. (darn need to link that to). 

Now to talk about stats - Seems the only change I would like for you to make is adding some points to CHA please. Here are Gil's 1e stats for comparison:

STR: 12
DEX: 16
CON: 12
INT: 14
WIS: 10
CHA: 13

I think - 

STR: 14
DEX: 16 (14 +2 for race)
CON: 12 (14 -2 for race)
INT: 16 (15 +1 for lvl adjustment)
WIS: 10
CHA: 13

Look pretty good - Note I don't wish to tell you what you should have just wish to keep it close to character.


HM


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 29, 2011)

Gondsman said:


> I haven't looked at traits yet.  I'm trying to decide if it is worth sinking some ranks in craft or profession and what would be a reasonable such skill for Gil.  Also, i'm waiting on figuring out what kind of gear i can have, the srd says L6 wealth is about 16,000?




So what are we doing about the current party's equipment? Sticking with what we have or re-equipping.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 29, 2011)

I like the Defender of the Society and Militia Veteran (Survival) maybe.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

Those stats look good ghostcat. And by them I take it you want some melee type combat style? No reason you can't have the free style feats and then use your other character feats to supplement other ways of fighting. 

Example: Take Combat style two weapon fighting and Power attack as a bonus feat for being human, Point blank at LvL 3

Like I said Riverwind was always ready for anything.



> So what are we doing about the current party's equipment? Sticking with what we have or re-equipping.



Once we are done with stat and feat conversions I will give everyone an equipment list. See above post as to why.

HM

*Current Character Builds Finder:*
Gilthanas played by Gondsman


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 29, 2011)

[sblock=Caramon Majere]
[sblock=Game Info]
*Race:* Human
*Class:* Fighter
*Level:* 6
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Languages:* Common
*Deity:* [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
*STR:* 19
*DEX:* 12
*CON:* 16
*INT:* 10
*WIS:* 13
*CHA:* 10[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
*HP:* 74 = [6d10=50] + 18 (CON) +6 (Feat) + [FC]
*AC:* 20 = 10 + 5 (MW Scale Mail) + 2 (Heavy Steel Shield) + 1 (DEX) +1 (AoNA) +1 (DoTS)
*AC Touch:* 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX)
*AC Flatfooted:* 19 = 10 + 5 (MW Scale Mail) + 2 (Heavy Steel Shield) +1 (AoNA) +1 (DoTS)
*INIT:* +2 = +2 (DEX)
*BAB:* +6 = +6 (Fighter)
*CMB:* +10 = +4 (STR) + 6 (BAB)
*CMD:* 22 = 10 +4 (STR) +2 (DEX) +6 (BAB)
*Fort:* +9 = +5 (Fighter) +3 (CON) +1 (Cloak os Resistance)
*Ref:* +5 = +2 (Fighter) +2 (DEX) +1 (Cloak os Resistance)
*Will:* +4 = +2 (Fighter) +1 (WIS) +1 (Cloak os Resistance)
*Speed:* 30 ft. (20 ft.)
*Damage Reduction:* None
*Spell Resistance:* None[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
*MW Longsword(Melee):* +10/+5/+3* = +6/+1 (BAB) +4 (STAT)/DMG = 1d8+6(S), Crit 19-20/x2, * Power Attack

*MW Longspear(Melee):* +10/+5/+3* = +6/+1 (BAB) +4 (STAT)/DMG = 1d8+8(S), Crit 19-20/x2, * Power Attack

*Dagger(Melee):* +10/+5/+3* = +6/+1 (BAB) +4 (STAT)/DMG = 1d8+6(S), Crit 19-20/x2, * Power Attack[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
*+2 to One Ability Score:* Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.

*Medium: *Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

*Normal Speed:* Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.

*Bonus Feat: *Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.

*Heart of the Wilderness:* Humans raised in the wild learn the hard way that only the strong survive. They gain a bonus equal to half their character level on Survival checks. they also gain a +5 bonus on Constitution checks to stabilize when dying and add half their character level to their Constitution score when determining the negative hit point total necessary to kill them. 

*Languages:* Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* A fighter is proficient with all simple and martial weapons and with all armor (heavy, light, and medium) and shields (including tower shields).

*Bonus Feats:* At 1st level, and at every even level thereafter, a fighter gains a bonus feat in addition to those gained from normal advancement (meaning that the fighter gains a feat at every level). These bonus feats must be selected from those listed as combat feats, sometimes also called “fighter bonus feats.”

*Bravery* _(Ex)_: Starting at 2nd level, a fighter gains a +1 bonus on Will saves against fear. This bonus increases by +1 for every four levels beyond 2nd.

*Armor Training* _(Ex)_: Starting at 3rd level, a fighter learns to be more maneuverable while wearing armor. Whenever he is wearing armor, he reduces the armor check penalty by 1 (to a minimum of 0) and increases the maximum Dexterity bonus allowed by his armor by 1. Every four levels thereafter (7th, 11th, and 15th), these bonuses increase by +1 each time, to a maximum –4 reduction of the armor check penalty and a +4 increase of the maximum Dexterity bonus allowed.

*Weapon Training Heavy Blades* _(Ex)_: Starting at 5th level, a fighter can select one group of weapons, as noted below. Whenever he attacks with a weapon from this group, he gains a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls.

Every four levels thereafter (9th, 13th, and 17th), a fighter becomes further trained in another group of weapons. He gains a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls when using a weapon from this group. In addition, the bonuses granted by previous weapon groups increase by +1 each. For example, when a fighter reaches 9th level, he receives a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls with one weapon group and a +2 bonus on attack and damage rolls with the weapon group selected at 5th level. Bonuses granted from overlapping groups do not stack. Take the highest bonus granted for a weapon if it resides in two or more groups.

A fighter also adds this bonus to any combat maneuver checks made with weapons from this group. This bonus also applies to the fighter’s Combat Maneuver Defense when defending against disarm and sunder attempts made against weapons from this group.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats and Traits]
FEATS:
*Power Attack* _(Combat)_: You can choose to take a –1 penalty on all melee attack rolls and combat maneuver checks to gain a +2 bonus on all melee damage rolls. This bonus to damage is increased by half (+50%) if you are making an attack with a two-handed weapon, a one handed weapon using two hands, or a primary natural weapon that adds 1-1/2 times your Strength modif ier on damage rolls. This bonus to damage is halved (–50%) if you are making an attack with an off-hand weapon or secondary natural weapon. When your base attack bonus reaches +4, and every 4 points thereafter, the penalty increases by –1 and the bonus to damage increases by +2. You must choose to use this feat before making an attack roll, and its effects last until your next turn. The bonus damage does not apply to touch attacks or effects that do not deal hit point damage.

*Cleave* _(Combat)_: As a standard action, you can make a single attack at your full base attack bonus against a foe within reach. If you hit, you deal damage normally and can make an additional attack (using your full base attack bonus) against a foe that is adjacent to the first and also within reach. You can only make one additional attack per round with this feat. When you use this feat, you take a –2 penalty to your Armor Class until your next turn.

*Weapon Focus* _(Combat)_: You gain a +1 bonus on all attack rolls you make using the selected weapon.

*Great Cleave* _(Combat)_: As a standard action, you can make a single attack at your full base attack bonus against a foe within reach. If you hit, you deal damage normally and can make an additional attack (using your full base attack bonus) against a foe that is adjacent to the previous foe and also within reach. If you hit, you can continue to make attacks against foes adjacent to the previous foe, so long as they are within your reach. You cannot attack an individual foe more than once during this attack action. When you use this feat, you take a –2 penalty to your Armor Class until your next turn.

*Weapon Specialization* _(Combat)_: You gain a +2 bonus on all damage rolls you make using the selected weapon.

*Vital Strike *_(Combat)_: When you use the attack action, you can make one attack at your highest base attack bonus that deals additional damage. Roll the weapon’s damage dice for the attack twice and add the results together before adding bonuses from Strength, weapon abilities (such as flaming), precision-based damage, and other damage bonuses. These extra weapon damage dice are not multiplied on a critical hit, but are added to the total.

*Furious Focus*_ (Combat)_: When you are wielding a two-handed weapons or a one-handed weapon with two hands, and using the Power Attack feat, you do not suffer Power Attack's penalty on melee attack rolls on the first attack you make each turn. You still suffer the penalty on any additional attacks, including attacks of opportunity.

*Toughness*: You gain +3 hit points. For every Hit Die you possess beyond 3, you gain an additional +1 hit point. If you have more than 3 Hit Dice, you gain +1 hot points whenever you gain a Hit Die (such as when you gain a level).

TRAITS:
*Defender of the Society*: You gain a +1 trait bonus to Armor Class when wearing medium or heavy armor.

*Militia Veteran: *Select one of the following skills: Profession (soldier), Ride, or Survival. You gain a +2 trait bonus on that skill, and it is always a class skill for you.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 18 = [12 (Fighter) + 00 (INT)] x 06 (LvL) + 06 (Fighter)
Max Ranks: 06 
ACP: -4

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
-03 =  Acrobatics          +01    +00   +0  +00   -4   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Bluff               +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+05 =()Climb               +04    +02   +3  +00   -4   STR
+00 =()Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Diplomacy           +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +00    +00   +0  +00   -4   DEX
+00 =  Disguise            +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
-03 =  Escape Artist       +01    +00   +0  +00   -4   DEX
-03 =  Fly                 +01    +00   +0  +00   -4   DEX
+00 =()Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+01 =  Heal                +01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+05 =()Intimidate          +00    +02   +3  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =()Know:Dungeoneering^ +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =()Know:Engineering^   +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nature^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Religion^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Perception          +01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+06 =()Profession^:Solider +01    +02   +3  +00        WIS
+04 =()Ride                +01    +02   +3  +02** -4   DEX
+01 =  Sense Motive        +01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +00    +00   +0  +00   -4   DEX
+na =  Spellcraft^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
-03 =  Stealth             +01    +00   +0  +00   -4   DEX
+09 =()Survival            +01    +02   +3  +03*       WIS
+05 =()Swim                +04    +02   +3  +00   -4   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
*Heart of The Wilderness, **Militia Training[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
[U]Item                          Cost    Weight[/U]
MW Scale Mail Armor            200gp   30lb
MW Heavy Steel Shield          170gp   15lb
MW Longsword                   315gp    4lb
MW Longspear                   305gp    9lb
Dagger                         302gp    1lb
Amulet of Natural Armor +1   2,000gp    ---
Cloak of Resistance +1       1,000gp    ---
MW Backpack                     50gp    4lb
-Flint and Steel                 1gp    ---
-Waterskins (3)                  3gp   12lb
-Provisions (5 days)           2.5gp    5lb
-Torch(2)                        2cp    2lb
-Whetstone                       2cp    1lb
-Iron Pot                       .8gp    4lb
Rope 50'hemp                     1gp   10lb
Bedrolls (2)                     1gp   10lb
Traveler's outfit               free    ---
 
                Total Weight Carried: 106lb
```
Treasure: 7stl, 3sp, 0cp[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 25
*Height:* 6'
*Weight:* 200lbs
*Hair Color:* Brown
*Eye Color:* Brown
*Skin Color:* Tanned
*Personality:* Caramon is easy-going, strong, and shy around women. He is trustworthy to a fault. He is not secretive (except about the Test) and has no inner doubts. His one obsession is polishing his sword. He is very protective of his little brother and very fond of him, but doesn't understand him in the slightest. He is often embarrassed by his brother's rudeness and apologizes for him. His motto is, "There is no problem that cannot be solved by strength." Money is nice, but not important.

Caramon is occasionally impulsive, and doesn't always know his own strength. He is left-handed. His intelligence is not great- in contrast to his brother. What he appears to be on the surface is what he is in his soul. His only private depth lies in his love for his brother.

Caramon is a skilled outdoorsman as well as a fighter. Because of his great strength, he carries enough weapons and armor to be virtually a "walking arsenal".

He is content to follow Tanis' lead, and deeply respects Sturm, though he wishes both of them would loosen up a bit. [/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Caramon, a giant of a warrior, is Raistlin's twin brother and Kitiara's half-brother, He could not be more unlike his siblings. He is honest and open where Raistlin is cynical and reserved, friendly and compassionate where Kitiara is wild and passionate.

The twins were born when Kitiara was eight. One twin was strong and healthy, but the other nearly died at birth. Because their mother was frail, it fell to Kitiara to raise the two. Caramon, the first-born twin, showed himself to be a warrior born. As he grew, he outstripped other boys his age, always being the tallest and strongest around. He quickly acquired fighting skills, and was soon a champion swordsman.

Although the twin brothers were nothing alike, Caramon loved his brother Raistlin dearly, and frequently protected him from bullies. When Raistlin discovered his natural aptitude for magic, no one was more pleased for him than Caramon, even though Raistlin's new studies made him a poor companion. Caramon, an outgoing and social person, had many friends, including young Sturm Brightblade. One day, he met Tasslehoff Burrfoot, a kender, and so the twins became involved with the companions.

Caramon accompanied Tanis and Flint on trips in the Haven/Solace area, and grew into a powerful fighting man. At the age of twenty, he and Raistlin met with their companions in the Inn of the Last Home for what would be the last time in many long years. For Raistlin had been granted an opportunity to take the Test-an experience that would make him into a powerful mage . . . if he survived it. Caramon, ever faithful, accompanied Raistlin. He has never talked about what happened there, but the Test created a darker bond between the two brothers.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 29, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> And if you want to craft wands or what not I will allow for it during the game. It will probably be during one of those  _"The group spends 3 weeks aboard ship sailing to Ergoth Isle. When they arrive..."_ So you could account for the crafting time during the voyage.
> 
> I do have DL5 with more of Gil's background (while in Solace) and personailty. will type it up for you to add to your sheet. (darn need to link that to).
> 
> ...




please ignor my pm i just sent, i'm not in a great mood i'm a little delusional i think

first of all, craft wands is a feat not a career

One thing from my pm i still mean, is the Con score, Gil doesn't read as tough (he gets knocked out an awful lot)

I could dump points in diplomacy, but he doesn't read as charismatic, at the same time, if we are to read that his magic aptitude is only moderate, says that somewhere, why not dump the points in a battle oriented attribute?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

You thought I wanted you to have a 14 INT that's why the pm. 

Yes I do wish to keep the flavor of the characters - TO START - after they are in your hands and we adventure what happens in it may change things from the way they were.

I say to start so everyone is on an even footing. And we don't get alot of but I didn't want that and ahd to take it why did he get... Which I don't see happening but lets just be sure.

Sorry I was reading his personality at the time of my post and it says_ "... His diplomatic skills and elven nature make him a delightful companion."
_
So that's what got me thinking of that. Will get all that to you as soon as I can.

What else if you think the CON is 10 then that is fine, sounds right. And don't forget you will get some +# to INT or another stat magical item as you adventure. It's the nature of the game.


HM

*Current Character Builds Finder:*
Gilthanas played by Gondsman
Caramon played by Blood and Honor


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

Your sblock isn't working for me BH. Go ahead and put the character below into that spot, think it might be that funky font. 

[sblock=Caramon Majere]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Fighter
Level: 6
Hero Points:
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages: Common
Deity: [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 19
DEX: 12
CON: 16
INT: 10
WIS: 13
CHA: 10[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 00 = [0d00=] + 0 (CON) +0 (FC)
AC: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 1 (DEX)
AC Touch: 00 = 10 + 0 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 00 = 00 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield)
INIT: +0 = +2 (DEX)
BAB: +6 = +6 (Fighter)
CMB: +10 = +4 (STR) + 6 (BAB)
CMD: 22 = 10 +4 (STR) +2 (DEX) +6 (BAB)
Fort: +8 = +5 (Fighter) +3 (CON)
Ref: +4 = +2 (Fighter) +2 (DEX)
Will: +3 = +2 (Fighter) +1 (WIS)
Speed: 30 ft. (20 ft.)
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance: [/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Weapon Name Here(type): +0 = +0 (BAB) +0 (STAT)/DMG = 0d0(type), Crit 00-00/x0[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
*+2 to One Ability Score:* Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability  score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

*Normal Speed:* Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
*
Bonus Feat: *Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.

*Skilled:* Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.

*Languages:* Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high  Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret  languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* A fighter is proficient with all simple  and martial weapons and with all armor (heavy, light, and medium) and  shields (including tower shields).

*Bonus Feats:* At 1st level, and at every even level thereafter, a fighter  gains a bonus feat in addition to those gained from normal advancement  (meaning that the fighter gains a feat at every level). These bonus  feats must be selected from those listed as combat feats, sometimes also  called
“fighter bonus feats.”
*
Bravery* _(Ex)_: Starting at 2nd level, a fighter gains a +1 bonus on Will  saves against fear. This bonus increases by +1 for every four levels  beyond 2nd.

*Armor Training* _(Ex)_: Starting at 3rd level, a fighter learns to be more  maneuverable while wearing armor. Whenever he is wearing armor, he  reduces the armor check penalty by 1 (to a minimum of 0) and increases  the maximum Dexterity bonus allowed by his armor by 1. Every four levels  thereafter (7th, 11th, and 15th), these bonuses increase by +1 each  time, to a maximum –4 reduction of the armor check penalty and a +4  increase of the maximum Dexterity bonus allowed.
*
Weapon Training* _(Ex)_: Starting at 5th level, a fighter can select one  group of weapons, as noted below. Whenever he attacks with a weapon from  this group, he gains a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls.

Every four levels thereafter (9th, 13th, and 17th), a fighter becomes  further trained in another group of weapons. He gains a +1 bonus on  attack and damage rolls when using a weapon from this group. In  addition, the bonuses granted by previous weapon groups increase by +1  each. For example, when a fighter reaches 9th level, he receives a +1  bonus on attack and damage rolls with one weapon group and a +2 bonus on  attack and damage rolls with the weapon group selected at 5th level.  Bonuses granted from overlapping groups do not stack. Take the highest  bonus granted for a weapon if it resides in two or more groups.

A fighter also adds this bonus to any combat maneuver checks made with  weapons from this group. This bonus also applies to the fighter’s Combat  Maneuver Defense when defending against disarm and sunder attempts made  against weapons from this group.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats and Traits]
FEATS:
*Power Attack* _(Combat)_: You can choose to take a –1 penalty on all melee  attack rolls and combat maneuver checks to gain a +2 bonus on all melee  damage rolls. This bonus to damage is increased by half (+50%) if you  are making an attack with a two-handed weapon, a one handed weapon using  two hands, or a primary natural weapon that adds 1-1/2 times your  Strength modif ier on damage rolls. This bonus to damage is halved  (–50%) if you are making an attack with an off-hand weapon or secondary  natural weapon. When your base attack bonus reaches +4, and every 4  points thereafter, the penalty increases by –1 and the bonus to damage  increases by +2. You must choose to use this feat before making an  attack roll, and its effects last until your next turn. The bonus damage  does not apply to touch attacks or effects that do not deal hit point  damage.

*Cleave* _(Combat)_: As a standard action, you can make a single attack at  your full base attack bonus against a foe within reach. If you hit, you  deal damage normally and can make an additional attack (using your full  base attack bonus) against a foe that is adjacent to the first and also  within reach. You can only make one additional attack per round with  this feat. When you use this feat, you take a –2 penalty to your Armor  Class until your next turn.

*Weapon Focus* _(Combat)_: You gain a +1 bonus on all attack rolls you make using the selected weapon.

*Great Cleave* _(Combat)_: As a standard action, you can make a single  attack at your full base attack bonus against a foe within reach. If you  hit, you deal damage normally and can make an additional attack (using  your full base attack bonus) against a foe that is adjacent to the  previous foe and also within reach. If you hit, you can continue to make  attacks against foes adjacent to the previous foe, so long as they are  within your reach. You cannot attack an individual foe more than once  during this attack action. When you use this feat, you take a –2 penalty to your Armor Class until your next turn.

*Weapon Specialization* _(Combat)_: You gain a +2 bonus on all damage rolls you make using the selected weapon.
*
Vital Strike *_(Combat)_: When you use the attack action, you can make one  attack at your highest base attack bonus that deals additional damage.  Roll the weapon’s damage dice for the attack twice and add the results  together before adding bonuses from Strength, weapon abilities (such as  flaming), precision-based damage, and other damage bonuses. These extra  weapon damage dice are not multiplied on a critical hit, but are added  to the total.

TRAITS:
*Defender of the Society*: You gain a +1 trait bonus to Armor Class when wearing medium or heavy armor.

*Militia Veteran: *Select one of the following skills: Profession  (soldier), Ride, or Survival. You gain a +2 trait bonus on that skill,  and it is always a class skill for you.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]...[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
Treasure: 00gp, 00sp, 00cp Gems: None
Total Weight Carried: 00lbs.
Maximum Weight Possible:[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 25
Height: 6'-00"
Weight: 200lbs
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: brown
Skin Color: light to tan
Personality:Caramon is easy-going, strong, and shy around women. He is trustworthy to a fault. He is not secretive (except about the Test) and has no inner doubts. His one obsession is polishing his sword. He is very protective of his little brother and very fond of him, but doesn't understand him in the slightest. He is often embarrassed by his brother's rudeness and apologizes for him. His motto is, "There is no problem that cannot be solved by strength." Money is nice, but not important.

Caramon is occasionally impulsive, and doesn't always know his own strength. He is left-handed. His intelligence is not great- in contrast to his brother. What he appears to be on the surface is what he is in his soul. His only private depth lies in his love for his brother.

Caramon is a skilled outdoorsman as well as a fighter. Because of his great strength, he carries enough weapons and armor to be virtually a "walking arsenal".

He is content to follow Tanis lead, and deeply respects Sturm, though he wishes both of them would loosen up a bit. [/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Caramon, a giant of a warrior, is Raistlin's twin brother and Kitiara's half-brother, He could not be more unlike his siblings. He is honest and open where Raistlin is cynical and reserved, friendly and compassionate where Kitiara is wild and passionate.

The twins were born when Kitiara was eight. One twin was strong and healthy, but the other nearly died at birth. Because their mother was frail, it fell to Kitiara to raise the two. Caramon, the first-born twin, showed himself to be a warrior born. As he grew, he outstripped other boys his age, always being the tallest and strongest around. He quickly acquired fighting skills, and was soon a champion swordsman.

Although the twin brothers were nothing alike, Caramon loved his brother Raistlin dearly, and frequently protected him from bullies. When Raistlin discovered his natural aptitude for magic, no one was more pleased for him than Caramon, even though Raistlin's new studies made him a poor companion. Caramon, an outgoing and social person, had many friends, including young Sturm Brightblade. One day, he met Tasslehoff Burrfoot, a kender, and so the twins became involved with the companions.

Caramon accompanied Tanis and Flint on trips in the Haven/Solace area, and grew into a powerful fighting man. At the age of twenty, he and Raistlin met with their companions in the Inn of the Last Home for what would be the last time in many long years. For Raistlin had been granted an opportunity to take the Test-an experience that would make him into a powerful mage . . . if he survived it. Caramon, ever faithful, accompanied Raistlin. He has never talked about what happened there, but the Test created a darker bond between the two brothers.[/sblock][/sblock]

*Suggestion:* 

- Perhaps take Heart of the Wilderness over Skilled as a racial trait.
- Missing 2 feats.
- select a weapon group and list which skill gets the trait bonus (could just highlight the selection)

I added some details and copy/pasted his background/personaitly from the original RG.


HM

*Current Character Builds Finder:*
Gilthanas played by Gondsman
Caramon played by Blood and Honor


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 29, 2011)

I'll work on him in a few. I'm actually missing feats? Thats never happened to me before. Where are they coming from? I got 3 from levels, 4 from fighter class and 1 from human...what did I miss?

DOH, ignore that. I'm a tard. I forgot 2 feats period.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 29, 2011)

Is there some place I can 'store' templates on the site so I don't have that issue again?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Not that I'm aware of. You can use any of my RG templates and before we start I will make a new one for this with that character sheet (add the cool skills section).

Just make sure when you are copying things from an srd site to first paste them into notepad and then re-paste them in here to get rid of the funky font. That's what I did with your sheet above.

*FEATS*:
1st LVL: character, human bonus, fighter bonus
2nd LvL: fighter bonus
3rd LvL: character
4th LvL: fighter bonus
5th LvL: character
6th LvL: fighter bonus

Did see to many "non-combat" feats so I'm sure you got the four of those you should have. 

As you make changes please let me know, abd what weapon group so I can do you equipment.


HM

*Current Character Builds Finder:*
Gilthanas played by Gondsman
Caramon played by Blood and Honor


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 30, 2011)

I made the template in Open Office and when I pasted the template into the forum it wouldn't let me change the font. It worked just fine for me in DT's 3.5 game. This site gives me more trouble than any other website I've ever been apart of.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

It's funny quirks.  It's why we love this site. 

EDIT: Your character spot is still not working btw.


HM

*Current Character Builds Finder:*
Gilthanas played by Gondsman
Caramon played by Blood and Honor


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 30, 2011)

I haven't got around to fixing it yet. I'll get to in the morning proably since I'm more than a little tired of reading rulebooks and such. 

I'm going with Heavy Blades for my Weapons Training if you want to hand out equipment and such.


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 30, 2011)

How about this for Attributes?  I don't see a reason to put the extra point in charisma unless i plan to increase charisma which isn't an important stat for a Magus, so i slipped it into Con and took the extra at 4th and we can say that getting knocked out all the time has increased his fortitude?

STR:  14
DEX:  16 (14+2 racial)
CON:  12 (13-2 racial+1 L4)
INT:  18 (16+2 racial
WIS:  10
CHA:  12

I was asking about crafting and profession stuff for "fluff" i guess

I've sunk 2 ranks each into diplomacy and sense motive


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks good. I see you haven't gone over spells as of yet. The stats look good and the wand wielder magic arcana will be awesome to see how it works.


HM

*Current Character Builds Finder:*
Gilthanas played by Gondsman
Caramon played by Blood and Honor


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Here you go Gondsman - info from DL5 on Gilthanas

[sblock=Background]
Gilthanas is son of the Speaker of Suns, ruler of the elven nation of Qualinesti. He has an older brother, Porthios, who is heir to the Speakership, and a younger sister, Laurana. His best friend in childhood was a half-elf named Tanis, ward of the Speaker of Suns. But their childhood friendship came to an end when Laurana fell in love with the half-elf. Gilthanas was outraged, for no half-elf should marry into the royal house of the Qualinesti. The friends quarreled bitterly, and Tanis left Qualinost forever.

As second in line for the throne, Gilthanas became an influential advisor and confidential assistant to the Speaker at a young age. He became a polished diplomat. In addition to his formal responsibilities, he was trained in military leadership and combat. When the dragonarmies invaded Abanasinia, many people were captured and imprisoned in the fortress of Pax Tharkas, recently captured by the dragon highmaster, Verminaard. Gilthanas was given command of an elven band to sneak into Pax Tharkas and liberate the people. The mission ended in tragedy when his party was ambushed by draconians. Gilthanas was knocked unconscious early in the melee and fell into a ditch, where he was left for dead. His fellows were taken to Solace. When he awoke, he followed them. He arrived in Solace only to see a horrible sight Verminaard had chained the elves to stakes in the town square and called Ember, a red dragon out of ages past, to burn the helpless creatures. In a rage, Gilthanas moved to attack Verminaard, but he was stopped by Theros Ironfeld, a smith. "Stay your hand, young elf, for
you cannot prevail against these odds. Be patient you will have your chance to kill him," Theros said. Gilthanas, sobering, agreed, but the burning passion to avenge his people against Verminaard would never die until the evil dragon highmaster perished.

Theros gave the young elf shelter, but Gilthanas went to the Inn of the Last Home to gain information... and thus his part in this tale begins.[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]
Gilthanas is brave and charming, with a love of adventure. His diplomatic skills and elven nature make him a delightful companion. He is sometimes too concerned with protocol, and believes deeply in the superiority of the elven race. Although he can be shortsighted and a bit narrowminded, he is basically honest, just, sensitive, and well-meaning. He is optimistic, heroic, and friendly. His only obsession is his hatred of Verminaard for murdering the elves, and he will act impetuously if there is an opportunity to kill the dragon highmaster. He has a great deal of respect for Tanis, but is still strongly against his involvement with Laurana.[/sblock]

And a few updates as best I can remember them:

Tanis - Fighter4/Ranger2, played by SVZ
Raistlin - Sorcerer2/Wizard4, played by WD
Tas - Rogue6, played by possum
Caramon - Fighter6, played by BH
Sturm - Cavalier6 (order of the dragon, beastrider archtype), played by Orius
Riverwind - Barbarian1/Ranger5, played by ghostcat
Flint - Inquisitor6, no player as of yet
Goldmoon - Bard2/Oracle4, no player as of yet (might be NPC throughout I am not sure)

*To be joined by* -

Gilthanas - Magus6, played by Gondsman
Tika - Rogue3/Fighter3, no player as of yet

So we still need at least two players maybe three. These characters will take us through DL2-4 and the next couple years. If you would like a breakdown of the modules here is what to expect.

*DL2* -Sent on a mission by the elves to free the slaves of Pak Tharkas, the group gets more than they bargain for when they encounter not one but two red dragons.
*DL3* - Fleeing the dragonarmy (with a couple hundred people tagging along). the PC look for a safe place to hide the refuges while they seach for the lost doors to Thorbardin. (Could the key to those doors be found in an old black robed wizards ruined tower, known as Skull Cap?)
*DL4* - The group ventures into dwarven lands to barter safe passage through the dwarven halls for the refuges. But the dwarves only want one thing. The Hammer of Kharas, which sits inside a floating tomb. A dungeon not below the earth but above it.


HM
*
Current Character Builds Finder:*
Gilthanas played by Gondsman
Caramon played by Blood and Honor
Tanis played by Strahd_Von_Zarovich
Raistlin played by Walking Dad


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 30, 2011)

Tanis:
Half Elf Fighter 4 / Ranger 2

Abilities:
Str: 16 (7p. for 15 + 1 increase at lvl. 4)
Int: 12 (2p.)
Wis: 11 (1p.)
Dex: 16 (5p. for 14 + 2 increase due race trait)
Con: 14 (5p.)
Cha: 14 (5p.)

Sum of 25 p. spent.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2011)

*Character Sheet:*

[sblock=Raistlin Majere]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class/Level: Sor2/Wizard4 (Fav: Wiz)
Experience: ?
Hero Points:
Alignment: True Neutral
Languages: Common, Qualinesti Elf, Hill Dwarf, Camptalk, Goblin, Magius, Plainsman
Deity: Lunitari

[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STAT      PTS    
STR: 10   00
DEX: 16   10
CON: 10   00
INT: 18   07 (15 +2 racial +1 level)
WIS: 14   05
CHA: 13   03[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 46 = [6d6 + 0] + 4 (favored class bonus) + 6 (Toughness)
AC: 16 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 3 (DEX) + 3 (deflection) 
AC Touch: 16 = 10 + 3 (DEX) + 3 (deflection) 
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 3 (deflection) 
INIT: +5 = +3 (DEX) +2 (Trait)
BAB: +3 = +1 (Sor) + 2 Wiz
CMB: +3 = +0 (STR) + 3 (BAB)
CMD: 19 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 3 (BAB)  + 3 (deflection) 
Fort: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (stat)
Reflex: +4 = +1 (base) + 3 (stat)
Will: +9 = +7 (base) + 2 (stat)
Speed: 30 ft
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Staff of Magius(melee): +5 = +3 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 2 (enhancement)/ DMG = 1d8+2(B), CRIT 20x2
Dagger of Magius(melee): +3 = +3 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 3 (enhancement)/ DMG = 1d4+3(P), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]

  [sblock=Sorcerer Spells Known] 
  L0 (5)- Ghost sound, Detect magic, Prestigitation, Dancing Lights, Acid Splash
L1   (2)- Charm Person, Comprehend Languages
  [/sblock]

[sblock=Spellbooks] 
  Book 1
  L0 - all but Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestigitation
L1   (8) _- _Burning Hands, Hold Portal, Magic Missle, Sleep, Floating Disk, Mage Armor
L2 (4) - Darkness, Invisibility, See Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
  [/sblock]

[sblock=Spells usually prepared] 
  L0 (4) - Read Magic, Disrupt Undead, Message, Open Slot
L1   (4) _- _Sleep, Mage Armor x2, Open Slot
L2 (3) - Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
  [/sblock]

[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Traits:
Desperate Focus: +2 on Concentration checks.
Reactionary: +2 on Initiative

Feats:
Human - Toughness
Wizard1 - Scribe Scrolls
A Crafter - Extend Spell
Sor - Eschew Materials
1st lvl – Skill Focus: Knowledge Arcane
3rd lvl - Disruptive Spell
  5th lvl – [/sblock]


  [sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 42
Max Ranks: 6
ACP: 

*Skill List:*
Acrobatics +0 = +0 [ranks] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Appraise +0 = +0 [ranks] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff +0 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [STR] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Craft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy +0 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disguise +0 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist +0 = +0 [ranks] +1 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Fly +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Heal +0 = +0 [ranks] +2 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate +0 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Knowledge (Arcana) +10 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng) +10 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes) +10 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception +0 = +0 [ranks] +2 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform +0 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride +0 = +0 [ranks] +1 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Sense Motive +0 = +2 [ranks] +2 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Spellcraft +10 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth +0 = +0 [ranks] +1 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Survival +0 = +0 [ranks] +2 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim +0 = +3 [ranks] +0 [STR] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +7 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc] [/sblock]

[[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                             Cost   Weight
Traveler's Robes(red)             free    ---
Staff of Magius              priceless    2lb
Dagger of Magius             priceless    1lb
Spell component pouches(2)        10gp    4lb               
MW Backpack                       50gp    4lb                         
-spellbook                      varies    3lb
-candles(5)                        5cp    ---
-scriber's case(ink,quill&paper)varies    1lb
-- GP for scribing: 80    
Scrollcase                         1gp   .5lb
-scroll: charm person             25gp    ---

                 total weight carried: 13.5lb
```
Treasure:
STL - 12
SP - 8
CP - 0

Staff of Magius
* +2 darkwood quaterstaff (not usable as a double weapon)
* bypasses all DRs
* acts as +3 ring of protection
* Cast continual light and featherfall: At will
* addition abilities gain at Wizard lvls 6, 10, and 15

Dagger of Magius
* +3 dagger
* ability to remain undetectable in a search of the mage's person[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Gender: Male
Size: Medium
Height: 5'-9"
Weight: 135lbs.
Age: 25(actual)/30 (apparent)
White hair, Amber eyes (hourglass pupils)
Apperance: 
Deamenaor:[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background].... [/sblock] [/sblock]

will have pay for another 2nd level spell (but I don't actually want darkness)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 30, 2011)

*Tanis*

[sblock=Tanis]
[sblock=Game info]
Race: Half Elf
Class/Level: Ranger 2 / Fighter 4 (Fav: Fighter and Ranger)
Experience: ?
Hero Points:
Alignment: Neutral good
Languages: Common, Qualinesti Elf, Hill dwarf, camptalk.
Deity: Paladin
[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 16 [+3] (15 + 1 level)
DEX: 16 [+3] (14 + 2 racial)
CON: 14 [+2]
INT: 12 [+1]
WIS: 11 [+0]
CHA: 14 [+2]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 65 = [6d10 + 12] + 3 (favored class bonus)
AC: 19 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 3 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 16 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 0 (shield)
INIT: +5 = +3 (DEX) +2 (Trait)
BAB: +6/+1
CMB: +9 = +3 (STR) + 6 (BAB)
CMD: 22 = 10 + 3 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
Fort: +9 = +7 (base) + 2 (stat)
Reflex: +7 = +4 (base) + 3 (stat)
Will: +1/2/3 = +1 (base) + 0 (stat) + 1 (vs. fear) + 2 (vs. enchantment)
Speed: 30 ft
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: None
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats and Traits]
Elven Reflexes - Race Trait #1 (+2 to init)
Adopted - Social Trait #2 (Human - World Traveler (Diplomacy))
Skill Focus (Diplomacy) - Half Elf bonus feat.
Alertness - 1st. level feat
Combat Reflexes - Fighter bonus feat (3 AoO)
Shrewd Tactician - Fighter bonus feat (Opponents do not gain the +2 bonus for flanking you.)
Point blank shot - 3rd. level feat (+1 on attack & damage below 30' range)
Precise shot - Ranger archery feat (Fire into melee without a penalty)
Quick draw - Fighter bonus feat
Rapid shot - 6th. level feat (Fire two shots)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Acrobatics: +1 = +1 [stat] +0 [rank]
Appraise: +1 = +1 [stat] +0 [rank]
Bluff: +1 = +1 [stat] +0 [rank]
*Climb: +8 = +3 [stat] +2 [rank] +3 [class skill with ranks]
*Craft (Bows): +5 = +1 [stat] +1 [rank] +3 [class skill with ranks]
*Diplomacy: +15 = +2 [stat] +6 [rank] +3 [skill focus] +1 [Trait] +3 [class skill with ranks]
*Handle Animal: +6 = +2 [stat] +1 [rank] +3 [class skill with ranks]
*Heal: +4 = +0 [stat] +1 [rank] +3 [class skill with ranks]
*Intimidate: +6 = +2 [stat] +1 [rank] +3 [class skill with ranks]
*Knowledge (Dungeoneering): +1 = +1 [stat] +0 [rank] 
*Knowledge (Engineering): +1 = +1 [stat] +0 [rank] 
*Knowledge (Geography): +1 = +1 [stat] +0 [rank] 
*Knowledge (Nature): +6 = +1 [stat] +2 [rank] +3 [class skill with ranks]
*Perception: +12 = +0 [stat] +5 [rank] +2 [racial] +3 [class skill with ranks] +2 [Feat]
*Ride: +7 = +3 [stat] +1 [rank] +3 [class skill with ranks]
Sense Motive: +2 = +0 [stat] +0 [rank] +2 [Feat]
*Spellcraft: +1 = +1 [stat] +0 [rank] 
*Stealth: +8 = +3 [stat] +2 [rank] +3 [class skill with ranks] 
*Survival: +8 = +0 [stat] +4 [rank] +1 [class trait] +3 [class skill with ranks]
*Swim: +7 = +3 [stat] +1 [rank] +3 [class skill with ranks]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial and Class Traits]
*Race*
Low Light Vision.
Adaptability - Skill focus (Diplomacy) at 1st. level.
Immune to magic sleep effects 
+2 vs. enchantment spells and effects.
+2 racial bonus on Perception.
Multitalented - Favored classes (Fighter and Ranger)

*Fighter*
Proficient with all simple and martial weapons.
Proficient with all armor and shields.
Bravery - +1 to Will saves against fear.
Armor training (-1 acp and +1 max. dex)

*Ranger*
Favored Enemy: Humanoid (Goblinoid).
Track - +0.5 level to Survival.
Wild empathy - (Ranger level+Cha mod.) [+4] vs. animals.
Combat style (archery)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
Item                           Cost    Weight
elven armored coat +2         4,200gp   20lb
keen longsword +1             8,315gp    4lb
mw comp longbow [STR+3]         700gp    3lb
-arrows (20)                      1gp    3lb
daggers(2)                        4gp    2lb
backpack                          2gp    2lb
-flint and steel                  1gp    ---
-waterskin                        1gp    4lb
-rations,trail (2 days)           1gp    2lb
-torch(1)                         1cp    1lb
-whetstone                        2cp    1lb
bedroll                           1sp    5lb
traveler's outfit                free    0lb

                  total weight carried: 57lb
[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]
Tanis was born during the terrible shadow years that followed the cataclysm. His mother was a qualinesti elf who was assaulted by a human plainsman. She escaped to qualinost, but died giving birth to a halfbreed: Tanis.

The elves of qualinost, who revere life as sacred in all forms, raised tanis as one of their own. Nonetheless, the mixture of human and elven blood was unusual. Tanis felt the difference between himself and his elven cousins strongly. 

As a ward of the speaker of suns, the ruler of qualinost, Tanis grew close to the speaker's three children: Gilthanas, Porthios, and Laurana. Laurana developed a childhood crush on Tanis. He felt he loved her, too, but she remained a child when he began to feel the stirrings of adulthood. To avoid conflict with his adopted family, and to learn about his human side, he felt the time was right to leave the elven realm and see the world. A bitter conversation with Gilthanas helped clinch his decision.

Tanis, journeyed to solace to visit Flint Fireforge, a dwarf who had been his friend for many years, and became Flint's business partner. Solace became his home, although he and Flint traveled throughout abanasinia on business. In those years, he became a seasoned adventurer, a fighter, and a natural leader.

Slowly, a group of companions formed around tanis, including Tasslehoff, Sturm, Caramon, Raistlin and Kitiara. Kitiara, half-sister to Caramon and Raistlin, was an alluring dark-haired beauty, passionate and wild. They fell in love- Tanis, because he had never met a woman as strong and self-assured, kitiara, because she had never met a man who could stand up to her.

In those years there were rumors of growing trouble bandits, ogres, goblins, and even worse creatures in the land. Finally, the roads became impassable. Business fell off. The companions each found a quest - Tanis set out to find evidence of true gods in the land - and one day they parted. Each of the companions swore a solemn oath to meet at the inn of the last home one final time, five years hence.

For five years, Tanis roamed the known world, finding much that was strange and evil but nothing of the true gods. Finally, discouraged, he returned to solace to meet his companions once more. 
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 30, 2011)

HM is Tika going to be in a different module than Caramon? If so I can play her.

I'll get Caramon done today.

Caramon has been finished. Let me know if you want me to play Tika.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 30, 2011)

OK here is unequiped Riverwind.

Hitpoints are minimum (Max @ lvl 1; 1 per level thereafter. I'll roll his proper HP on IC later.

Feats and Combat Style selected based on the The Switch Hitter from Treantmonk's Guide to Rangers in Pathfinder For this to really work,  Riverwind really needs a Greatsword.

[sblock="Riverwind"]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Barbarian(1), Ranger(5)
Level: 6
Experience: 23000
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages:  Common, Plainsman, Qualinesti Elf, Hill Dwarf
Deity: [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR 18 (+4) [base 16 + 2 Human Bonus] {10 pts}
DEX 16 (+3) [base 15 + lvl4 Bonus] {7 pts}
CON 12 (+1) [base 12] {2 pts}
INT 11 (+0) [base 11] {1 pts}
WIS 14 (+2) [base 14] {5 pts}
CHA 10 (+0) [base 10] {0 pts}
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 28 = [(1d12)+(5d10)+11]
AC: 13 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield] + 3 [DEX]
Touch: 13 = 10 + 3 [DEX]
Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield]
INIT: +3 = +3 [DEX]
BAB: +6/+1 = +1 [barbarian] +5 [Ranger]
CMB: +10 = +4 (STR) +6 (BAB)
CMD: 23 = 10 +4 (STR) +3 (DEX) +6 (BAB)
Fort: +7 = +6 [base] + 1 [CON]
Reflex: +7 = +4 [base] + 3 [DEX]
Will: +3 = +1 [base] + 2 [WIS]
Speed: 40 ft.
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Bonus Feat
Skilled
[/sblock]
[sblock=Traits]
Savanna Child
Poverty Stricken
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features][sblock=Barbarian]Fast Movement
Rage[/sblock][sblock=Ranger]Endurance
Favored Terrain (Plains)
Favored Enemy
- Humanoid (Human) +2
- Favored Enemy (Humanoid (Reptilian) +4
Hunter's Tricks
- Hateful Attack
Hunting Companions
Track
Wild Empathy
[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Class Feats:
Armor Proficiency, Light
Armor Proficiency, Medium
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Simple Weapon Proficiency

Feats:
Level 1: Power Attack
Human Bonus: Deadly Aim
Level 3: Cleave
Level 5: Quick Draw
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 40 Max Ranks: 6/6 ACP: +0
Skills:
Climb +8 = +1 [ranks] +4 [Str] +3[Class] +0 [ACP]
Handle Animal +9 = +6 [ranks] +0 [Cha] +3 [Class]  
Intimidate +5 = +2 [ranks] +0 [Cha] +3[Class]  
Knowledge (Geography) +9 = +6 [ranks] +0 [Int] +3[Class]  
Knowledge (Nature) +10 = +6 [ranks] +0 [Int] +1[TRAIT:Savanna Child] +3[Class]  
Perception +11 = +6 [ranks] +2 [Wis] +3[Class]
Stealth +12 = +6 [ranks] +3 [Dex] +3[Class] +3[Stealth] +0 [ACP]
Survival +12 = +6 [ranks] +2 [Wis] +1[TRAIToverty Stricken] +3[Class] 
- Follow or identify tracks +14 = 12 [Survival] +2[Class Feature:Track]
Swim +8 = +1 [ranks] +4 [Str] +3[SWIM|SWIM] +4[STAT] +0 [ACP*]
* double ACP penalty[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                                Cost   Weight
```
Treasure: 0gp, 0sp, 0cp Gems:
Total weight carried: 0 lbs. (Light)
Light: 100, Medium: 200, Heavy: 300
Maximum weight possible: 300 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: Male
Age: 32
Height: 6' 7"
Weight: 175 lbs.
Hair Color: 
Eye Color: Brown
Skin Color:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

SVZ those stats look good for Tanis. And looks like you are taking to PF like a fish to water. 

Checking over character and doing equipment. But note this shouldn't be needed for a month or more. We are still in the dungeon below Xak Tasroth. 

BH if you wish to control another character I would suggest Flint. That way when the groups separate you would have a character in each group.


HM
*
Current Character Builds Finder:*
Gilthanas played by Gondsman
Caramon played by Blood and Honor
Tanis played by Strahd_Von_Zarovich
Raistlin played by Walking Dad
Riverwind played by ghostcat


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 30, 2011)

Thats all I needed to know since I wasn't 100% on who went where. I will control him if no one shows up to do it.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

WD said:
			
		

> Pathfinder Spells (levels):
> audible glamer = ghost sound 0
> burning hands 1
> charm person 1
> ...




Working on the items they will remain close to the same as Raistlin would never give them up even if their was something better about.

Spell list looks like it is easy. Raistlin should have 12 spells from crunch (6 @ LVL 1, then + 2 per lvl 2-4) Only 4 of them should be 2nd lvl but since you are stuck with selection, we can say that he copied a spell from a spell book and got the additional second level (probably invisibility ). That means you can go back and add an additional 1 lvl spell to his spellbook (Oh and just drop ESP) to make your 12 +1 extra that he got while adventuring/studying.

Have you thought of your Sorcerer spells?

My thoughts are Rasitlin was a good illusionist and trickster, but perhaps a little protection is in order as well:

Spells Known:
0- prestidigitation, mage hand, ghost sound, open/close, message
1- mage armor, silent image

Looks like you get identify at Sorcerer LvL 3 - that to would be a nice fit. Have you thought of Eclectic as a feat for Raistlin? And then you could take the alternate racial favored class bonus giving you a couple more spontaneous spells.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2011)

Universalist and multi-level sorcerer (I would like to keep it at level 2 until a much later character level) doesn't look good to me.

I would prefer to move some of the spellbook list to my sorcerer list:
0 (5) - Ghost sound, detect magic, read magic (+ prestidigitation, mage hand)
1 (2) - Comprehend Language, Sleep

How much money would I get to buy more spells for the spellbook? He got the old one of Fistandantilus, so he should know some more than minimum for his level.

I also dislike Hand of the Apprentice for Raistlin. Could I replace it with this variant:
Metacharge


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't know how recently you've looked over Gilthanis, I've altered the attributes and skills a bit to reflect the info given, I'm just waiting on gear to finish up stuff like skills and ACP.  I grabbed a combat trait and an magic trait that i think fit well enough.

I don't know what his gear loadout is supposed to be Pre conversion, but if i might throw out a wild idea....

Gil is now L6 and at L7 gains the ability to use Medium armor.  He is a prince so he would have the best armor available, and given that Magi are likely a group or guild or on some level worldwide, I think it possible that they might have a way to make a suit of Chain mail (medium) that is somewhat "modular" in that you can wear just the Chain shirt (light) and carry around the rest of it in a pack until you are comfortable wearing the whole thing into combat.

Anyway, just an idea i wanted to throw out there, make it easier to get that extra once L7 is reached without having to fight other melee folk for the nice chain mail in the loot.


----------



## possum (Aug 30, 2011)

Rough Draft for Tas

[sblock]*[SIZE=+1]Tasslehoff Burfoot[/SIZE]*
    Halfling Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init*  , *HP*  / , *Speed* 
*AC*  , *Fort* 5, *Ref* 10, *Will* 6, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Hoopak (Melee) * +6 (1d4,  )
*  Hoopak (Ranged) * +10 (1d3,  )
*  Rabbitslayer * +6 (1d3+1,  )
 (+4 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 16
*Condition* None [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 31, 2011)

What about the equipment ?
HM - how do I gain traits, I took nothing.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2011)

Traits

You get to chose two but they can't be from the same group. Since you went fighter/ranger you might want to look at taking Adopted(Social) which will then all you to take World Traveler(Racial - Human). This would give you a chance to give Diplomacy to Tanis as a class skill.

There are a lot of them so take your time looking through them.

Also I am in the middle of equipment - got most of the easy ones done. Really need to focus on getting through this first module though, maybe end it with pathfinder rules. (i.e. fighting the dragon)


HM

*Current Character Builds Finder:*
Gilthanas played by Gondsman
Caramon played by Blood and Honor
Tanis played by Strahd_Von_Zarovich
Raistlin played by Walking Dad
Riverwind played by ghostcat
Tasselhoff played by possum


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2011)

@WD I like that alternate feature as I don't see Raistlin throwing his staff either. Also what do you think about losing Eschew Materials to gain - a Spell Focus of your choice? That also seems like a good fit, both fluff and crunch-wise.

Remember in the book he found Fistandantilus's spellbook and it isn't in the module. I always put it in because Raistlin would never go to Xak Tasroth if there was a hint that it might not be there. But Raistlin knows it is and where it is, but you still have to find it.

I wanted also to ask you WD what do you think about making that book one of the special ones from UM. I was thinking Book of the Grave (Necromancer Level 6) - pg.122 Take away the fluff and have it be "night-blue leather binding etched in silver runes" Grimore of Fistandantilus.

I think the spells in it would fit nicely.


HM

*Current Character Builds Finder:*
Gilthanas played by Gondsman
Caramon played by Blood and Honor
Tanis played by Strahd_Von_Zarovich
Raistlin played by Walking Dad
Riverwind played by ghostcat
Tasselhoff played by possum


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2011)

The spells look fitting, but let's scratch the Protection and Preparation Ritual, too.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 31, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> ... maybe end it with pathfinder rules. (i.e. fighting the dragon)
> 
> 
> HM




Shudder!!!  IIRC 1E Dragons were relatively weak; 2E dragons were beefed up a bit; 3E dragons were beefed up a lot.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2011)

I have been having such a horrible time today trying to get on threads I had time to do this:

[sblock=Sturm Brightblade]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Cavalier (beast rider archtype)
Level: 6
Alignment: Lawful good
Languages: Common, Solamnic, Giant
Deity: Paladine[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR:17 +3 (7pts) +2 racial
DEX:13 +1 (3pts)
CON:16 +3 (7pts) +1 level
INT:14 +2 (5pts)
WIS:11 +0 (1pts)
CHA:12 +1 (2pts)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 00 = [6d10=??] + 18 (CON) + 0 (favored class)
AC: 21 = 10 + 8 (armor) + 2 (shield) + 1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 0 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 20 = 10 + 8 (armor) + 2 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +1 = +1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +6/+1 = +6/+1 (Cavalier)
CMB: +9 = +3 (STR) + 6 (BAB)
CMD: 20 = 10 + 3 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
Fort: +8 = +5 (base) + 3 (CON)
Reflex: +3 = +2 (base) + 1 (DEX)
Will: +2 = +2 (base) + 0 (WILL)
Speed: 20'
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none
Spell Failure: n/a[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Brightblade: +12 = +6 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 3 (magic)/DMG=1d10+6(S), CRIT 19-20x2
Brightblade(CE): +10 = +6 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 3 (magic) - 2 (feat)/DMG=1d10+6(S), CRIT 19-20x2, SPECIAL: +2 AC
Dagger(melee): +10 = +6 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 1 (mw)/DMG=1d4+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(range): +8 = +6 (BAB) + 1 (DEX) + 1 (mw)/DMG=1d4+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2, RANGE 10'

*Full Attack*:
Brightblade: +12/+7 = +6/+1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 3 (magic)/DMG=1d10+6(S), CRIT 19-20x2
Brightblade(CE): +10/+5 = +6/+1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 3 (magic) - 2 (feat)/DMG=1d10+6(S), CRIT 19-20x2, SPECIAL: +2 AC[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
*+2 to One Ability Score:*(STR) Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
*Favored Class:* Cavalier
*Medium:* Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Normal Speed:* Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
*Bonus Feat:* Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
*Skilled:* Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
*Languages: *Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
*Challenge *_(Ex)_: Once per day, a cavalier can challenge a foe to combat. As a swift action, the cavalier chooses one target within sight to challenge. The cavalier’s melee attacks deal extra damage whenever the attacks are made against the target of his challenge. This extra damage is equal to the cavalier’s level. The cavalier can use this ability once per day at 1st level, plus one additional time per day for every three levels beyond 1st, to a maximum of seven times per day at 19th level.

Challenging a foe requires much of the cavalier’s concentration. The cavalier takes a –2 penalty to his Armor Class, except against attacks made by the target of his challenge.

The challenge remains in effect until the target is dead or unconscious or until the combat ends. Each cavalier’s challenge also includes another effect which is listed in the section describing the cavalier’s order.

*Exotic Mount* _(Ex)_: At 1st level, a beast rider forms a bond with a strong, loyal companion that permits him to ride it as a mount. This mount functions as a druid's animal companion, using the beast rider’s level as his effective druid level. The animal chosen as a mount must be large enough to carry the beast rider (Medium or Large for a Small character; Large or Huge for a Medium character). The beast rider does not take an armor check penalty on Ride checks while riding his mount. The mount is always considered combat trained, and begins play with Endurance as a bonus feat. A beast rider’s mount does not gain the share spells special ability.

Each time the beast rider increases in level, he can choose to select a new, more impressive mount better suited to his increased power.

Small-sized beast riders can choose a pony or wolf mount at 1st level. At 4th level, a Small beast rider can also choose an allosaurus, ankylosaurus, arsinoitherium, aurochs, bison, boar, brachiosaurus, elephant, glyptodon, hippopotamus, mastodon, megaloceros, riding dog, snapping turtle (giant), triceratops, or tyrannosaurus. At 7th level, he can also choose a dinosaur (deinonychus or velociraptor).

Medium beast riders can choose a camel or horse mount at 1st level. At 4th level, a Medium beast rider can also choose an allosaurus, ankylosaurus, arsinoitherium, aurochs, bison, brachiosaurus, elephant, glyptodon, hippopotamus, lion, mastodon, megaloceros, snapping turtle (giant), tiger, triceratops, or tyrannosaurus as his mount. Additional mounts might be available with GM approval.

In addition, a 7th-level or higher Medium beast rider can select any creature whose natural size is Large or Huge, provided that creature is normally available as a Medium-sized animal companion at 7th level (like a bear). To generate statistics for such a mount, apply the following modifications:

    - Size Large; 
    - Ability Scores Str +2, Dex –2, Con +2;
    - Increase the damage of each of the mount’s natural attacks by one die size. 

A beast rider cannot choose a mount that is not capable of bearing his weight, that has fewer than four legs, or that has a fly speed* (although the GM may allow mounts with a swim speed in certain environments).

Anytime a feat or ability allows a mount to make a hoof attack, it can make a claw, slam, or other analogous attack instead.

*_for this campaign this will not apply
_
*Order *_(Ex)_: At 1st level, a cavalier must pledge himself to a specific order. The order grants the cavalier a number of bonuses, class skills, and special abilities. In addition, each order includes a number of edicts that the cavalier must follow. If he violates any of these edicts, he loses the benefits from his order’s challenge ability for 24 hours. The violation of an edict is subject to GM interpretation. A cavalier cannot change his order without undertaking a lengthy process to dedicate himself to a new cause. When this choice is made, he immediately loses all of the benefits from his old order. He must then follow the edicts of his new order for one entire level without gaining any benefits from that order. Once accomplished, he gains all of the bonuses from his new order. Note that the names of these orders might vary depending upon the campaign setting or GM’s preference.
*
Order of the Dragon:* Cavaliers belonging to the order of the dragon dedicate themselves to a group of like-minded individuals, be it a mercenary company or a small band of adventurers. These cavaliers believe in loyalty and friendship, and are willing to lay down their lives to protect their allies.

*Edicts*: The cavalier must remain loyal to his allies and must always work to further the aims of the group. He must protect his allies from harm and defend their honor when called into doubt.

*Challenge*: Whenever an order of the dragon cavalier issues a challenge, his allies receive a +1 circumstance bonus on melee attack rolls against the target of his challenge whenever he is threatening the target. This bonus increases by +1 for every four levels the cavalier possesses.

*Skills*: An order of the dragon cavalier adds Perception (Wis) and Survival (Wis) to his list of class skills. In addition, whenever an order of the dragon cavalier uses Survival to provide food and water for his allies or to protect his allies from harsh weather, he receives a bonus on the check equal to 1/2 his cavalier level (minimum +1).
*
Order Abilities*: Aid Allies (Ex): At 2nd level, whenever an order of the dragon cavalier uses the aid another action to assist one of his allies, the ally receives a +3 bonus to his armor class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check. At 8th level, and every six levels thereafter, this bonus increases by an additional +1.

*Tactician* _(Ex)_: At 1st level, a cavalier receives a teamwork feat as a bonus feat. He must meet the prerequisites for this feat. As a standard action, the cavalier can grant this feat to all allies within 30 feet who can see and hear him. Allies retain the use of this bonus feat for 3 rounds plus 1 round for every two levels the cavalier possesses. Allies do not need to meet the prerequisites of these bonus feats. The cavalier can use this ability once per day at 1st level, plus one additional time per day at 5th level and for every 5 levels thereafter.

*Cavalier’s Charge* _(Ex)_: At 3rd level, a cavalier learns to make more accurate charge attacks while mounted. The cavalier receives a +4 bonus on melee attack rolls on a charge while mounted (instead of the normal +2). In addition, the cavalier does not suffer any penalty to his AC after making a charge attack while mounted.

*Banner *_(Ex)_: At 5th level, a cavalier’s banner becomes a symbol of inspiration to his allies and companions. As long as the cavalier’s banner is clearly visible, all allies within 60 feet receive a +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear and a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls made as part of a charge. At 10th level, and every five levels thereafter, these bonuses increase by +1. The banner must be at least Small or larger and must be carried or displayed by the cavalier or his mount to function.

*Bonus Feat*: At 6th level, and at every six levels thereafter, a cavalier gains a bonus feat in addition to those gained from normal advancement. These bonus feats must be selected from those listed as combat feats. The cavalier must meet the prerequisites of these bonus feats.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Armor Proficiency - Light
Armor Proficiency - Medium
Shield Proficiency
Prof. with all simple and martial weapons
Bonus(human) - Combat Expertise
1st lvl- Improved Fient
Bonus(teamwork)- Precise Strike
3rd lvl- Improved Disarm
5th lvl- Step Up
Bonus(combat)- Second Chance

*Traits:*
a)Heirloom Weapon - The Brightblade: When you select this trait, choose one of the following benefits:

   - proficiency with that specific weapon -_ chosen_
   - a +1 trait bonus on attacks of opportunity with that specific weapon
   - a +2 trait bonus on one kind of combat maneuver when using that specific weapon.

b)Child of the Temple: You gain a +1 trait bonus on Knowledge (nobility) and Knowledge (religion) checks, and one of these skills (your choice - Knowledge:nobility) is always a class skill for you. [/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 42 = [04 (class) + 02 (INT)] x 06 (LvL) + 06 (human) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 06
ACP: -3

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
-02 =  Acrobatics          +01    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+02 =  Appraise            +02    +00   +0  +00        INT
+10 =()Bluff               +01    +06   +3  +00        CHA
+03 =()Climb               +03    +03   +0  +00   -3   STR
+02 =()Craft:_____         +02    +00   +0  +00        INT
+07 =()Diplomacy           +01    +03   +3  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +01    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+01 =  Disguise            +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
-02 =  Escape Artist       +01    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
-02 =  Fly                 +01    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+07 =()Handle Animal^      +01    +03   +3  +00        CHA
+00 =  Heal                +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+07 =()Intimidate          +01    +03   +3  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +02    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +02    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +02    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +02    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +02    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +02    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nature^        +02    +00   +0  +00        INT
+09 =()Know:Nobility^      +02    +03   +3  +01        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +02    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Religion^      +02    +00   +0  +01        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +02    +00   +0  +00        INT
+06 =()Perception          +00    +03   +3  +00        WIS
+01 =  Perform:_____       +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =()Profession^:_____   +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+04 =()Ride                +01    +03   +3  +00   -3   DEX
+09 =()Sense Motive        +00    +06   +3  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +01    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+na =  Spellcraft^         +02    +00   +0  +00        INT
-02 =  Stealth             +01    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+09 =()Survival            +00    +06   +3  +03*       WIS
+06 =()Swim                +03    +03   +3  +00   -3   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```

* to provide food and water to allies or protect from harsh weather[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
[U]Equipment                           Cost    Weight[/U]
The Brightblade                  priceless   6lb
- +3 axiomatic bastard sword
Special: heirloom weapon, cannot be sundered 
as long as wielder's resolve is not broken
+2 breastplate                    4,350gp   30lb
mw heavysteel shield                170gp   15lb
mw dagger                           302gp    1lb
Backpack                              2gp    2lb
-torches(2)                           2cp    2lb
-sack,small                           1sp   .5lb
-flint and steel                      1gp    ---
-waterskin                            1gp    4lb
-provisions (2 days)                  1gp    2lb
-whetstone                            2cp    1lb
Bedroll                               1sp    5lb
Signet ring                           5gp    ---
Traveler's outfit                    free    ---

                    Total weight carried: 68.5lb
```

Treasure: 6stl, 6sp, cp Gems:none

Carrying Capacity:
light- 86lb
medium- 173lb
heavy- 260lb[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 29 (looks 37)
Height: 6'-1"
Weight: 190lb
Hair Color: brown, handlebar mustache
Eye Color: brown
Skin Color: white
Personality: The motto of the Knights of Solamnia is "Est Sularus oth Mithas" My Honor Is My Life. It means that a Knight must be true to the ideals of chivalry at all costs. Sturm lives by that creed, and his highest ideal is to meet a noble death against overwhelming odds in the cause of justice. He is a man of noble bearing and great solemnity. His knightly ideals can sometimes be troublesome it is a shameful thing to run in battle, he feels. But when persuaded that a larger interest is at stake, he can make a 'strategic retreat' if it will further the cause. His greatest fear is that somehow he will dishonor himself and the Knights, and shame his father's memory. His honor is his major possession, and his word is unbreakable. He is a warrior of remarkable skill.[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Since the time of Huma, First Dragonlancer, who drove the dragons from Krynn a thousand years ago, the Knights of Solamnia have been the champions of justice and truth. The Knights represented all that was good, noble, compassionate, and heroic. But after the Cataclysm, when the peoples of Ergoth cried for aid, the Knights were helpless. When mankind turned its back on the true gods, not even the Knights could save them. And so the people came to blame the Knights for not saving them from their own folly. There came a great uprising against the Knights; their old temples and fortresses were besieged. Many of the old order died; the rest went into exile.

One of the leaders of the Solamnic order was the Lord of the Roses, who fathered Sturm Brightblade. When the people turned against the Knights, he saw that the fight was hopeless. He could not desert his comrades, but he could send his wife and newborn son south to safety.

And so Sturm Brightblade grew up in the town of Solace. As a child, he showed knightly bearing, and the ideals of chivalry came most naturally to him. His mother taught him the code of the Knights, and Sturm wished nothing more in life than to retake his father's heritage. When he came of age, Sturm received his father's legacy: a signet ring.

He trained himself as a fighter, undertaking quests and great hardships to toughen his body and soul for knighthood. He became fast friends with Caramon, then known as the strongest young man in Solace. And so he joined the Innfellows.

When the Innfellows left Solace, he went north to find traces of the Solamnic Knights. For a time, he traveled with Kitiara, Tanis's beloved, and then their paths split. He traveled in the lands of Solamnia, only to find that the Knights were everywhere in disgrace. He went to Vingaard Keep, his father's ancestral castle, now abandoned. He settled his father's estate, using the signet ring as proof of his heritage, but when the death duties were paid, all that was left was his father's sword and armor.

And so he returned to Solace, understanding at last that true knighthood was found in one's own heart, and vowing to reestablish the old order. If he was the last Knight of Solamnia, he would at least be true to his father's ideals. He needed no more.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock][/sblock]

Please let me know what you think. What changes you might make to fit and I especially need [MENTION=8863]Orius[/MENTION] to take a look. I am doing all equipment and getting ready to post it if EnWorld will let me.


HM

*Current Character Builds Finder:*
Gilthanas played by Gondsman
Caramon played by Blood and Honor
Tanis played by Strahd_Von_Zarovich
Raistlin played by Walking Dad
Riverwind played by ghostcat
Tasselhoff played by possum


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2011)

*Gilthanas*

[sblock=Equipment]

```
[U]
Item                       Cost   Weight[/U]
longsword +1             2,315gp    4lb
mw longbow                 375gp    3lb
-arrows(20)                  1gp    3lb
mw silver dagger           322gp    1lb
elven chainmail          5,150gp   20lb


             total weight carried: 31lb
```
Treasure: 15stl, 8sp, 2cp Gems: 100stl(x2)

Note: additional items upon arrival of Qualinost[/sblock]

*Caramon*

[sblock=Equipment]

```
[U]Item                          Cost    Weight[/U]
mw scale mail armor            200gp   30lb
mw heavy steel shield          170gp   15lb
mw longsword                   315gp    4lb
mw longspear                   305gp    9lb
dagger                         302gp    1lb
amulet of natural armor +1   2,000gp    ---
cloak of resistance +1       1,000gp    ---
MW Backpack                     50gp    4lb
-flint and steel                 1gp    ---
-waterskins (3)                  3gp   12lb
-provisions (5 days)           2.5gp    5lb
-torch(2)                        2cp    2lb
-whetstone                       2cp    1lb
-iron pot                       .8gp    4lb
Rope 50'hemp                     1gp   10lb
Bedrolls (2)                     1gp   10lb
Traveler's outfit               free    ---

                total weight carried: 106lb
```
Treasure: 7stl, 3sp, 0cp

Note some of that gear belongs to Raistlin[/sblock]

*Raistlin*

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                             Cost   Weight
Traveler's Robes(red)             free    ---
Staff of Magius              priceless    2lb
Dagger of Magius             priceless    1lb
Spell component pouches(2)        10gp    4lb               
MW Backpack                       50gp    4lb                         
-spellbook                      varies    3lb
-candles(5)                        5cp    ---
-scriber's case(ink,quill&paper)varies    1lb
-- GP for scribing: 80    
Scrollcase                         1gp   .5lb
-scroll: charm person             25gp    ---

                 total weight carried: 13.5lb
```
Treasure:
STL - 12
SP - 8
CP - 0

Staff of Magius
* +2 darkwood quaterstaff (not usable as a double weapon)
* bypasses all DRs
* acts as +3 ring of protection
* Cast continual light and featherfall: At will
* addition abilities gain at Wizard lvls 6, 10, and 15

Dagger of Magius
* +3 dagger
* ability to remain undetectable in a search of the mage's person[/sblock]

Am looking into Riverwind's equipment to help you out with the switch hitter ghostcat.


HM

*Current Character Builds Finder:*
Gilthanas played by Gondsman
Caramon played by Blood and Honor
Tanis played by Strahd_Von_Zarovich
Raistlin played by Walking Dad
Riverwind played by ghostcat
Tasselhoff played by possum
Sturm played by Orius


----------



## Orius (Sep 1, 2011)

ESP = Detect Thoughts, btw.

Some of that seems to fit ok for Sturm, but I've been taking a look at the writeup for the cavalier class over at the SRD and there's a lot of stuff related to mounted combat and having a bonded mount similar to a paladin.  The thing is, the bonded mount doesn't really seem to fit Sturm at all, his big thing was his signature weapon rather than any kind of special mount, at least in the books.  I took a look through my Tales of the Lance box, but that was no help beyond being 2e to begin with; Sturm's only level 4 on the character card and there's little crunch on the Knights, mostly all fluff.  What was his class through the original 1e modules?

These cavalier orders are Golarion based?  That probably doesn't fit Krynn very well in terms of flavor.  I'd have the orders be the three orders of the Knights of Solamnia myself.

I quickly skimmed over the skills, I think he should have more Diplomacy ranks.  Maybe drop Bluff from him, deception is not Sturm's style at all.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2011)

Would love to get the returning quality on the dagger


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2011)

The archtype I gave him pretty much changes his bonded mount to being able to bond with whatever mount he comes across. In this case it is so he will be able to have a dragon as a mount near the end of the adventure path. Putting off an ability now to be allowed a powerful mount later seemed fair. And actually you can still use it, there will be times ahead that may call for being mounted. Remember we aren't following the books. Plus there are 4 upcoming modules that aren't in those original books.

Sturm was a straight fighter in 1e. Pretty much the same as the 2e version in our RG. At the end module I think they have him at 14th LvL.

Here's my take on the orders: The knighthood groups would be mainly all fluff - and you could say Sturm is a Knight of the Crown and Derek is a Knight of the Rose, etc.

Here is what got me thinking of using the cavalier orders within those fluff groups. Not all knights in the same group follow the same path and thus you use the different orders:

Best Examples:

Derek Crownguard - Knight of the Rose, (Order of the Cockatrice)

Gunthar Uth Wistan - Knight of the Rose, (Order of the Shield)

and it allows me to make...

Kitiara, the Blue Lady - Dragon Highlord, (Order of the Lion)

Ariakus, Emperor of Dragons - Dragon Highlord, (Order of the Star)

Since Ariakus is a cleric as will as a fighter in the 1e version. NOTE: 23rd lvl cleric/10th lvl fighter 

And the bluff isn't for use in social situations, which you are correct Sturm won't use much, it is for during combat. I do see Sturm bluffing a little (like when he spoke to those draconians on the road from Solace) he would use it so as not to have to lie. 

But you may change them as you see fit. This is only the character at the time (as far as I see it and welcome the help) between leaving Xak Tasroth and returning to Solace, which is the beginning of module #2.

Please quote the character so you can make changes and let me know when you are finished.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Would love to get the returning quality on the dagger




Nope Tas gets that (although limited - and if he finds it). 

You are going to make the staff your bonded item correct? Or do you think something else might be better?

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2011)

No bonded object. Raistlin could cast spells before he got it and should be able if seperated (or from anything else for that matter). I will just not use th Arcane Bond ability.


----------



## Gondsman (Sep 1, 2011)

Is there a problem with Gil having a Rapier and Weapon Finesse?  If we need him to use a longsword i have to switch out a feat.

Also, any chance that could be a Composite (STR 14) longbow?

Also, should i be using some of that extra stl* to buy adventuring gear?
_
*gonna take me a while to get used to the Steel Standard, just feels awkward not saying gold*_


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2011)

Opps sorry I didn't tell you I wanted that to be an elven longsword (for fluff) and will use the rapier stats. My fault I think I was having such a hard time getting post through I forgot to go back and let you know.

Rapier and weapon finesse are fine. And no you need not spend the gold you will not be keeping anything you buy long, sorry. But you will be able to get your weapons back. Unless the party does manage an escape then I will give you a list of equipment Gil has stored at Theros's place.

_____________________

@WD Why do you wish not to us the arcane bond ability? You could just use the bonus spell part and not worry about the creating an item part, if you like.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> ...
> _____________________
> 
> @WD Why do you wish not to us the arcane bond ability? You could just use the bonus spell part and not worry about the creating an item part, if you like.
> ...




This:


> If a wizard attempts to cast a spell without his bonded object worn or in hand, he must make a concentration check or lose the spell. The DC for this check is equal to 20 + the spell's level.




Being disarmed or getting imprisoned (taken away the items) would totally harm the ability to cast spells.

Not worth the extra spell IMHO. It hurts much more that Raistlin is an Universalists and looses one spell per level compared to a specialist.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 2, 2011)

Waiting patiently for Tanis’s list of equipment.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2011)

Waits over sorry SVZ  remember this is only what I believe the equipment is please fill free to suggest things or change the fluff.

*Tanis*

[sblock=Equipment]

```
[U]Item                           Cost    Weight[/U]
elven armored coat +2         4,200gp   20lb
keen longsword +1             8,315gp    4lb
mw comp longbow [STR+3]         700gp    3lb
-arrows (20)                      1gp    3lb
daggers(2)                        4gp    2lb
backpack                          2gp    2lb
-flint and steel                  1gp    ---
-waterskin                        1gp    4lb
-rations,trail (2 days)           1gp    2lb
-torch(1)                         1cp    1lb
-whetstone                        2cp    1lb
bedroll                           1sp    5lb
traveler's outfit                free    0lb

                  total weight carried: 57lb
```

treasure: 
stl - 11
sp - 8
cp - 0
gems: None
jewelry: None[/sblock]

Speaking of fluff what do you think of having Riverwind  carrying a  "plainsman's sabre" which we use the Falchion crunch for ghostcat? I  don't see him carrying an overly large weapon like a great sword. 

The sabre would look one-handed, being a thin bladed sword curving near  the tip, but plainsman know to get the most of it you need to wield it  in two.

Also thinking of giving him a kukri +1 instead of a dagger +1. Just adding to the exotic-ness of plainsman's weapons.

Don't know what to do about his armor at the moment so it is why I am a little stuck. Giving him leather only might bring him up short in the AC department.


HM

*Current Character Builds Finder:*
Gilthanas played by Gondsman
Caramon played by Blood and Honor
Tanis played by Strahd_Von_Zarovich
Raistlin played by Walking Dad
Riverwind played by ghostcat
Tasselhoff played by possum
Sturm played by Orius


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 5, 2011)

What type of armor is the elven armored coat ? chain or studded leather ?


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 5, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Speaking of fluff what do you think of having Riverwind  carrying a  "plainsman's sabre" which we use the Falchion crunch for ghostcat? I  don't see him carrying an overly large weapon like a great sword.
> 
> The sabre would look one-handed, being a thin bladed sword curving near  the tip, but plainsman know to get the most of it you need to wield it  in two.




Sounds fine to me. Does the Falchion crunch include the _reach,trip_ special abilites?



> Also thinking of giving him a kukri +1 instead of a dagger +1. Just adding to the exotic-ness of plainsman's weapons.




this also sounds OK.



> Don't know what to do about his armor at the moment so it is why I am a little stuck. Giving him leather only might bring him up short in the AC department.
> 
> 
> HM




Normally High level rangers wear Mitheral shirts or Mitheral Full Plate. However, I can't see Riverwind wearing metal armor. Given this is dragonlance, how about Dragonhide armor. E.g. Scale mail or a breastplate.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 6, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> What type of armor is the elven armored coat ? chain or studded leather ?




It is a regular armored coat just with the fancy elven designs and such.  So it would be AC 6; Movement 20'; ACP -1 with the following:

Benefit: A person can don it or remove it as a move action (there is no “don hastily” option for an armored coat). If worn over other armor, use the better AC bonus and worse value in all other categories; an armored coat has no effect if worn with heavy armor. The only magic effects that apply are those worn on top.



ghostcat said:


> Sounds fine to me. Does the Falchion crunch include the _reach,trip_ special abilites?
> 
> Normally High level rangers wear Mitheral shirts or Mitheral Full Plate. However, I can't see Riverwind wearing metal armor. Given this is dragonlance, how about Dragonhide armor. E.g. Scale mail or a breastplate.




Falchion doesn't have reach or trip it is a 2d4 dmg(S), 18-20 crit x2 weapon

And dragonhide??? - Maybe after you fight a few dragons - 

How about for now a +1 Hide Shirt Would be AC 5; ACP -2; Movement 30'

and look like that fleece thing in his picture. Later he may want to change to a breastplate or what not after fighting armies of draconians.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok here is the last of the equipment.

*Riverwind*

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                         Cost   Weight
peasant's outfit             free     0lb
+1 hide shirt              1,240gp   25lb
Falchion +1                2,375gp    8lb
mw comp shortbow [STR +2]    525gp    2lb    
- arrows(20)                   1gp    3lb
kukri +1                   2,308gp    2lb
Backpack                       2gp    2lb
-flint and steel               1gp    ---
-waterskins x2                 2gp    8lb
-rations,trail(4 days)         2gp    4lb
-whetstone                     2cp    1lb
-mw instrument(flute)        100gp    3lb
Bedrolls x2                    2sp   10lb

               total weight carried: 68lb
```

Treasure:
STL - 0
SP - 2
CP - 0
Gems: none
Jewerly: none[/sblock]

*Tas*

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                          Cost    Weight
blue leggings                 free      0lb
leather armor                 10gp    7.5lb
hoopak(see below)          priceless  1.5lb
dagger                         2gp      1lb
mw thieves tools             100gp      2lb
leather map case               1gp     .5lb 
- full of maps                varies    0lb
Shoulder bags x2               2sp      1lb
(treat as normal size sacks)
- contents vary               varies    2lb
Bedroll                        1sp   1.25lb
rope,(hemp 25')                5sp      5lb

              total weight carried: 21.75lb
```

Treasure:
STL - 4
SP - 3
CP - 0
Gems: none
Jewerly: Tanis's ring (though Tas doesn't know he has it)

Magic:
Uncle Trapspringer's Hoopak - +2 halfling staff sling of speed, Special: heirloom weapon with permanent nondetection(CL20) [/sblock]


HM

*Current Character Builds Finder:*
Gilthanas played by Gondsman
Caramon played by Blood and Honor
Tanis played by Strahd_Von_Zarovich
Raistlin played by Walking Dad
Riverwind played by ghostcat
Tasselhoff played by possum
Sturm played by Orius


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 6, 2011)

Now for a little character updating

*Tasselhoff Burrfoot*

possum - sorry but you will have to take heirloom weapon as one of your traits - I notice you have none selected yet - the other could be Successful Shirker as a good fit.

Saw you have ranks in Use Magic Device will try and let you get a chance to use them,  But no ranks in Diplomacy. Since it is the "Gather Info" of PF maybe putting one rank in it (to get the Class Bonus) would simulate Tas's ability to go around unnoticed and gather some info here and there. His not great at it (as he is distracted easily) but does manage it now and then.

Think I forgot to add the eerie noise to the hoopak so add this please - 



> *Eerie Noise*: Allowed to make a Demoralize attempt as a free action during the surprise round of any combat. Check is +2 only do not use wielder's Intimidate Skill for this.



Ability scores I don't see how you spent your points...

STR: 10 (2 pts) -2 racial
DEX: 18 (7 pts) +2 racial, +1 level
CON: 14 (5pts)
INT: 12 (2pts)
WIS: 10 (0pts)
CHA: 16 (5pts) +2 racial

That is the cheapest way I see it and puts you over by 1 pt. Every other way I try it cost more than 21pts. The stats are good I don't know where you want to change them maybe WIS? Looks like I was wrong we are using 25 pts so it looks like you are 4 pts shy of the 25 

Looking at your feats and rogue talents are you looking to make Tas the quick reacting rogue he gets his strikes in early? With all the PCs once combat breaks out it will be in the hands of the "big people" and it looks like to me you wish for Tas to get a chance to fight before - which I think works out great. After the fighting starts he goes support role or wanders around checking out the area.

I wish Taunt weren't a feat and their was some way to add it in under racial abilities but Tas didn't use it much and you could pick it up later if you wanted.

What else... hmmm... Oh no RabbitSlayer yet I think Tas will "find" it, along with The Helm of the Griffon Mane. But for now you have only the regular dagger, sorry.

Speaking of magical items... Caramon up next.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 6, 2011)

Character check...

*Caramon*

Relaly sorry about the lack of magical weapons and stuff BH. Just the way Caramon starts out plus the group missed the 6 +1 swords in another room. 

That and the current combat got me thinking. I can picture Caramon "loading up" on weapons after fighting the draconians and getting them stuck. I picture him having a sword on his hip (a blunt weapon on the other side) and two crossing his back. What do you think?

They will all eventually be at least +1 so he would be a walking arsenal of magical weapons. 

I see you haven't done HP yet (no one has for that matter) let's see best for this would be to go MAX -2. 

*FOR EVERYONE:* Going to use the max at first level and then MAX -2 every level after first rule for generating HP. So if you have a d8 for your HD then you get 6 + modifiers for HP every level after first.

So for Caramon that is -

HP: 74 [6d10=50] + 18 [CON] + 6 [FEAT] + ?? [FC]

Haven't done your skills I think that should be easy enough. Suggestions from me would be Survival, Profession(soldier), Climb, Swim, Ride, Intimidate, and Know (arcana) 

Might want to put your FC bonus into skills. 

HM

*Current Character Builds Finder:*
Gilthanas played by Gondsman
Caramon played by Blood and Honor
Tanis played by Strahd_Von_Zarovich
Raistlin played by Walking Dad
Riverwind played by ghostcat
Tasselhoff played by possum
Sturm played by Orius


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 6, 2011)

*Gilthanas*

Looks like do to the ruling on HP you gain 5 more. 

See you have chosen your spells great looks like you are now ready. Sorry it may be a while before Gilthanas jumps into the game. And before that he is NPC'ed for like a bit. But to forgo this I will be pming you the quotes that the group will "need to know" and allowing you to RP the rest as you see fit.

Crunch wise you are missing some languages - here are the ones from DL5:

Qualinesti Elf, Sylvanesti Elf, Common, Gnome, Kenderspeak, Goblin, Hobgoblin 

the last two are just Goblin in PF - so you could have all of the above since you get Common and Elven (Qualinesti) free. And then Gnome, Kenderspeak, Goblin, Sylvanesti Elf for having an 18 INT

Weapon stats are off - Rapier (elven longsword) lists STR instead of DEX for attacking (says +7 and I get +9) and a silvered weapon gets a -1 penalty to dmg rolls. CORE pg. 155

And lastly I added up your skill ranks spent and come up with 34 leaving you two unspent ranks.

HM


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 6, 2011)

Know (Arcana)? Did i get that somewhere and miss it?

So I finished Caramon, but I'll proably be trading Weapon Focus and Weapon Specialization of his feat list, unless a 'main' weapon comes into hand. So if he is going to become a 'walking arsenal' the Quick Draw feat would be 100% better.


----------



## Gondsman (Sep 6, 2011)

@HolyMan  Yeah, a lot of that stuff was cleanup as I waited on some rulings, like the rapier/longsword.  I got the hp, i'll sweep through and work on the rest.  Damage on the Dagger should be +2 (STR) -1 (Silver) so i'm not seeing that particular problem


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 6, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Falchion doesn't have reach or trip it is a 2d4 dmg(S), 18-20 crit x2 weapon
> 
> And dragonhide??? - Maybe after you fight a few dragons -
> 
> ...




Sorry HM. I mixed up Falchion (the sword) and Fauchard (the polearm).  Well they both start with FA and have CH in the middle  

As for the Hide armor. That's OK for now but the dragons better look out as Riverwind is after their hide.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

Blood and Honor said:


> Know (Arcana)? Did i get that somewhere and miss it?
> 
> So I finished Caramon, but I'll proably be trading Weapon Focus and Weapon Specialization of his feat list, unless a 'main' weapon comes into hand. So if he is going to become a 'walking arsenal' the Quick Draw feat would be 100% better.




I think 1 rank in Know arcana will allow Caramon to make checks. He knows a little about the mysterious ways of wizards. 

I woul dkeep the WF and WS they are mainstays of a fighter. Once your melee you are really only giving up the second attack to draw the weapon the one time. After that it is in hand and you get to attack away. With power attack and WS you are talking d8+10 (then magic after that).

But totally up to you. You said quick Draw but didn't mention the second feat?



Gondsman said:


> HolyMan  Yeah, a lot of that stuff was cleanup as I waited on some rulings, like the rapier/longsword.  I got the hp, i'll sweep through and work on the rest.  Damage on the Dagger should be +2 (STR) -1 (Silver) so i'm not seeing that particular problem




Oh see it now was thinking it was +1 magical for some reason. If you wish to play before Gil joins in let me know you could take Flint or Goldmoon over for a few months.

HM


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll leave WF and WS then. Also with a Greatsword I would be doing something around 2d6+16ish...add VS it would be 4d6+16ish.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2011)

Using Vital strike you will give up your second attack for an average of 5 more damage. The AC of the enemy must be high, but under requiring a rolled 20 to make this worth it. And you cannot use VS on a charge.
And from the wording it also doesn't work with Cleave.

But it will be better with an Enlarge Person Spell from his brother.

IMHO, Cleaving Finish is better than Greater Cleave (enemies don't need to be adjacent). It will also work with VS.

---

When will the Pathfinder stats be needed?


----------



## possum (Sep 8, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Now for a little character updating
> 
> *Tasselhoff Burrfoot*
> 
> ...




Added the 4 points to my character and switched UMD for Diplomacy.  My only question is: what book is Heirloom Weapon in?


----------



## Gondsman (Sep 8, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> If you wish to play before Gil joins in let me know you could take Flint or Goldmoon over for a few months.
> 
> HM



Give me the stats and i'll play one of em.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

Great I'll do up the stats for Flint and give you a little taste of the combat & spells (sort of). 

possum Heirloom weapon is in AA - Adventure Armory

HM


----------



## Gondsman (Sep 9, 2011)

i should warn though, it's been a decade since i've even seen a 2e book or played it.  THACO is beyond my ken.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

I was thinking more like you playing the PF version. We are almost ready to switch and I have stated out the dragon for this in PF. 

But sure you could play a little 2e I can help you there. Though I had trouble at first as well.

In answer to your Question WD (and for everyone)- When would you like to start using the PF versions? After his fight?

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 9, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> I was thinking more like you playing the PF version. We are almost ready to switch and I have stated out the dragon for this in PF.
> 
> But sure you could play a little 2e I can help you there. Though I had trouble at first as well.
> 
> ...




I don't mind one way or the other. How are we handling the transition IC effect or just hand waving.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll put up an OOC post in the IC thread to tell when the one system stops and the other begins. Equipment wise everyone should be close enough to not worry about that.

Long as the group is up for it.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm fine with it, but have connection troubles:

WD has Internet problems.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 9, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> I'll put up an OOC post in the IC thread to tell when the one system stops and the other begins. Equipment wise everyone should be close enough to not worry about that.
> 
> Long as the group is up for it.
> 
> HM




_"There was something in the arch you just passed beneath making you all to feel strange"_


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I just read through most of this and the other OOC thread for the Dragonlance game I was running.

That was fun.

I am now (at 3am) super excited to start this back up. I just need to know who is with me.

  @Strahd_Von_Zarovich   @Orius   @ghostcat   @possum   @Walking Dad   @sappire07   @Gondsman   @Knowledge Checks   @Blood and Honor   @WarShrike   @rangerjohn 

That takes care of everyone I know who has posted here and there.

Now for a look at the characters so far and I'm going to get all the equipment posts filed into one post next.

Below are the current character builds...

*Current Character Builds Finder:*
Gilthanas played by Gondsman
Caramon played by Blood and Honor
Tanis played by Strahd_Von_Zarovich
Raistlin played by Walking Dad
Riverwind played by ghostcat
Tasselhoff played by possum
Sturm played by Orius

And here is what I am looking to finish filling out...

[sblock=Party Composition]
 Tanis - Fighter4/Ranger2, played by SVZ
Raistlin - Sorcerer2/Wizard4, played by WD
Tas - Rogue6, played by possum
Caramon - Fighter6, played by BH
Sturm - Cavalier6 (order of the dragon, beastrider archtype), played by Orius
Riverwind - Barbarian1/Ranger5, played by ghostcat
Flint - Inquisitor6, no player as of yet
Goldmoon - Bard2/Oracle4, no player as of yet (might be NPC throughout I am not sure)

*To be joined by* -

Gilthanas - Magus6, played by Gondsman
Tika - Rogue3/Fighter3, no player as of yet

So we still need at least two players maybe three. These characters will  take us through DL2-4 and the next couple years. If you would like a  breakdown of the modules here is what to expect.

*DL2*  -Sent on a mission by the elves to free the slaves of Pak Tharkas, the  group gets more than they bargain for when they encounter not one but  two red dragons.
*DL3* - Fleeing the dragonarmy (with a couple  hundred people tagging along). the PC look for a safe place to hide the  refuges while they search for the lost doors to Thorbardin. (Could the  key to those doors be found in an old black robed wizards ruined tower,  known as Skull Cap?)
*DL4* - The group ventures into dwarven  lands to barter safe passage through the dwarven halls for the refuges.  But the dwarves only want one thing. The Hammer of Kharas, which sits  inside a floating tomb. A dungeon not below the earth but above it.


First thing I can think of is party composition. Goldmoon isn't your  typical cleric. No heavy armor or shield usage, more a support role than  secondary warrior back up healer. 

I was thinking of making her a Bard/Oracle(Ancestors) as she doesn't  need to be on the front line and with so many attacking party members  their may be need for little to no healing. Plus some parts of the game  say after weeks of travel - after a month of travel - so on and so on. 

So as I was saying, composition. When the groups separate you get -

Group 1:
Laurana - Charismatic Warrior/Support
Gilthanas - Arcanist
Tas - Skill monkey
Elistan - healer/buffer
Sturm - melee (thinking Order of the Dragon)
Derek - melee (thinking Order of the Cockatrice)
Aaron - range combat (fighter- archer archtype)
Flint - warrior type? Here is where I have trouble too. Flint makes a  good support fighter in this group and with the main/current group. With  Tanis, Riverwind, Sturm, and Caramon as your main fighters what could  be done to help Flint in a support role. I am thinking right now of  inquisitor - hear me out before you laugh - as his class.

*Weapon and armor prof*. - Are good, his "deities" favored weapon would be battleaxe of course.
*
Spells* - Only those that don't have a great show of a spell being casted.
Orisons: guidance, resistance, sift, stabilize, virtue, detect poison
1st LvL: true strike, tireless pursuit, wrath, expeditious retreat
2nd LvL: aid, confess (used on Tas a lot), weapon of awe, remove paralysis (not a spell per se just Flint yelling - _"Caramon you big ox! Quit standing around and do something!" _and getting the effect LOL)
*
Domian:* Was thinking Martyr (sub-domain of Nobility) The Inspiring  Word would be the same as with the remove paralysis spell - Flint  yelling at a character and then them "striving" to do better. Sacrifical  Bond plays on his willingness to help his "children".

*Judgments:*  These could play on his natural dwarven toughness (healing), his  determination to destroy evil monsters (destruction), or a little luck  that rubbed off from Tas (justice, protection. etc.)
*
Monster Lore:* He does know his monsters
*
Stern Gaze:* Think he has used this already (now he gets the crunch).
*
Cunning Initiative:* Again hanging around Tas 
*
Detect Alignment:*_ "I don't like em' he feels off to me. You mark my words half-elf, he is no good."_

*Track:* Shown in his background as having a little woods lore.
*
Solo Tactics:* Learned when he was on the five year quest looking for true clerics.
*
Teamwork Feat:* From adventuring with such a large group all the time.
*
Bane*: you don't want to get on Flint's bad side.
*
Discern Lies:* see Detect Alignment

More I think about it I think our little dwarf in the background is more  and more a true servant of Reorx and out to rid the world of gully  dwarves.

Also since you are playing Caramon after the group separates is there a  character you might like to take up (one of the new ones I mean). Then  you would play Caramon in mods 10-13 and someone else mods 6-9.[/sblock]

If I get enough interest (5-6 players) I wouldn't mind jumping back into this.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2012)

Equipment for easier finding (and copy/pasting)...

*Gilthanas*

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                       Cost   Weight
longsword +1             2,315gp    4lb
mw longbow                 375gp    3lb
-arrows(20)                  1gp    3lb
mw silver dagger           322gp    1lb
elven chainmail          5,150gp   20lb


             total weight carried: 31lb
```
Treasure: 15stl, 8sp, 2cp Gems: 100stl(x2)

Note: additional items upon arrival of Qualinost[/sblock]

*Caramon*

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                          Cost    Weight
mw scale mail armor            200gp   30lb
mw heavy steel shield          170gp   15lb
mw longsword                   315gp    4lb
mw longspear                   305gp    9lb
dagger                         302gp    1lb
amulet of natural armor +1   2,000gp    ---
cloak of resistance +1       1,000gp    ---
MW Backpack                     50gp    4lb
-flint and steel                 1gp    ---
-waterskins (3)                  3gp   12lb
-provisions (5 days)           2.5gp    5lb
-torch(2)                        2cp    2lb
-whetstone                       2cp    1lb
-iron pot                       .8gp    4lb
Rope 50'hemp                     1gp   10lb
Bedrolls (2)                     1gp   10lb
Traveler's outfit               free    ---

                total weight carried: 106lb
```
Treasure: 7stl, 3sp, 0cp

Note some of that gear belongs to Raistlin[/sblock]

*Raistlin*

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                             Cost   Weight
Traveler's Robes(red)             free    ---
Staff of Magius              priceless    2lb
Dagger of Magius             priceless    1lb
Spell component pouches(2)        10gp    4lb              
MW Backpack                       50gp    4lb                        
-spellbook                      varies    3lb
-candles(5)                        5cp    ---
-scriber's case(ink,quill&paper)varies    1lb
-- GP for scribing: 80    
Scrollcase                         1gp   .5lb
-scroll: charm person             25gp    ---

                 total weight carried: 13.5lb
```
Treasure:
STL - 12
SP - 8
CP - 0

Staff of Magius
* +2 darkwood quaterstaff (not usable as a double weapon)
* bypasses all DRs
* acts as +3 ring of protection
* Cast continual light and featherfall: At will
* addition abilities gain at Wizard lvls 6, 10, and 15

Dagger of Magius
* +3 dagger
* ability to remain undetectable in a search of the mage's person[/sblock]

*Tanis*

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                           Cost    Weight
elven armored coat +2         4,200gp   20lb
keen longsword +1             8,315gp    4lb
mw comp longbow [STR+3]         700gp    3lb
-arrows (20)                      1gp    3lb
daggers(2)                        4gp    2lb
backpack                          2gp    2lb
-flint and steel                  1gp    ---
-waterskin                        1gp    4lb
-rations,trail (2 days)           1gp    2lb
-torch(1)                         1cp    1lb
-whetstone                        2cp    1lb
bedroll                           1sp    5lb
traveler's outfit                free    0lb

                  total weight carried: 57lb
```
treasure:
stl - 11
sp - 8
cp - 0
gems: None
jewelry: None[/sblock]

*Riverwind*

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                         Cost   Weight
peasant's outfit             free     0lb
+1 hide shirt              1,240gp   25lb
Falchion +1                2,375gp    8lb
mw comp shortbow [STR +2]    525gp    2lb    
- arrows(20)                   1gp    3lb
kukri +1                   2,308gp    2lb
Backpack                       2gp    2lb
-flint and steel               1gp    ---
-waterskins x2                 2gp    8lb
-rations,trail(4 days)         2gp    4lb
-whetstone                     2cp    1lb
-mw instrument(flute)        100gp    3lb
Bedrolls x2                    2sp   10lb

               total weight carried: 68lb
```
Treasure:
STL - 0
SP - 2
CP - 0
Gems: none
Jewerly: none[/sblock]

*Tas*

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                          Cost    Weight
blue leggings                 free      0lb
leather armor                 10gp    7.5lb
hoopak(see below)          priceless  1.5lb
dagger                         2gp      1lb
mw thieves tools             100gp      2lb
leather map case               1gp     .5lb
- full of maps                varies    0lb
Shoulder bags x2               2sp      1lb
(treat as normal size sacks)
- contents vary               varies    2lb
Bedroll                        1sp   1.25lb
rope,(hemp 25')                5sp      5lb

              total weight carried: 21.75lb
```
Treasure:
STL - 4
SP - 3
CP - 0
Gems: none
Jewerly: Tanis's ring (though Tas doesn't know he has it)

Magic:
Uncle Trapspringer's Hoopak - +2 halfling staff sling of speed, Special: heirloom weapon with permanent nondetection(CL20) [/sblock]

*Sturm*

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                           Cost    Weight
The Brightblade                  priceless   6lb
- +3 axiomatic bastard sword
Special: heirloom weapon, cannot be sundered
as long as wielder's resolve is not broken
+2 breastplate                    4,350gp   30lb
mw heavysteel shield                170gp   15lb
mw dagger                           302gp    1lb
Backpack                              2gp    2lb
-torches(2)                           2cp    2lb
-sack,small                           1sp   .5lb
-flint and steel                      1gp    ---
-waterskin                            1gp    4lb
-provisions (2 days)                  1gp    2lb
-whetstone                            2cp    1lb
Bedroll                               1sp    5lb
Signet ring                           5gp    ---
Traveler's outfit                    free    ---

                    Total weight carried: 68.5lb
```
Treasure: 6stl, 6sp, cp Gems:none

Carrying Capacity:
light- 86lb
medium- 173lb
heavy- 260lb[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm here.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm here.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm still interested. 

I've still got a copy of PF Riverwind, if you need one.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 16, 2012)

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]- If you need my services I'll here man. Been ages since I read any Dragonlance books though.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 16, 2012)

If Gondsman doesn't show, I'll take on Gilthanis.  Clarification: character sheet shows he gets elven chain in Qualinost, equipment says he has it now?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2012)

Welcome back everyone. Looks like this is a go.

DH who would you be looking to play? There are even more characters later just to let you know.

The equipment list is for what he has when he joins the adventure, near Solace. He will get _more_ equipment when he reaches Qualinost.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 16, 2012)

Gondsman has him as a dedicated wand crafter/user, is this going to be practical? Oh, and about weapon finesse/weapon focus, he has this with a rapier, you have him with longsword


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 16, 2012)

Sooo many good characters...I could go for Flint, Gilthanis was my first choice but rangerjohn called it if Gondsman dosen't show.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh, question to WD, where does the racial bonus to dex come from?  Not that I think Raist is human or anything.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 17, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> I'm still interested.
> 
> I've still got a copy of PF Riverwind, if you need one.




That link in the above post is where you left-off converting him.



rangerjohn said:


> Gondsman has him as a dedicated wand crafter/user, is this going to be practical? Oh, and about weapon finesse/weapon focus, he has this with a rapier, you have him with longsword




Not sure what his thinking was maybe he was looking at some of the magus abilities. We'll give him a week to say yay or nay to joining back up. Til then you could look at the group two (still need to do that) and pick a character for when the group splits.


HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 17, 2012)

Group split....

For after the fourth adventure and the group splits. 

Group 1: Going to IceWall and then to Ergoth and Solmania.

Laurana
Gilthanas
Elistan
Flint
Sturm
Tasslehoff
Aaron
Derek

Group 2: Going to Silvanesti then the bottom of the Blood Sea. And end up in Sanction.

Tanis
Caramon
Raistlin
Riverwind
Goldmoon
Tika
Waylorn - later replaced by Serinda
Alhana - later replaced by Kronn

Nobody has to take a person from each group but it would be helpful if they did As I don't see me getting 16 interested people in this.

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 17, 2012)

We can always pick another character from the second adventure.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 17, 2012)

For the second group the only one's there are the throw aways.  I don't remember anything about them.  All I could find about either of them on the net, is that Alhana married Porthios, eventually becoming queen of the elves.  Before abdicating to Gilthanas. Nothing about Waylorn.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 17, 2012)

Not a character detailed in the books and he could be missed in the adventure as he needs rescuing.

Here is something about Waylorn

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

So female elven paladin and male human druid?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 18, 2012)

In my book which is AD&D 1e it is

Waylorn - Druid
Alhana - Fighter
Serinda - Fighter/Mage
Kronn - Fighter/Thief

I wouldn't mind Alhana being a paladin (on a quest to save her homeland), as it is still martial but with Tanis, Caramon, and Riverwind another warrior isn't needed but a support (channeling/boosting) character would be.

I thought I read somewhere Kronn was a Barbarian. He likes axes over hopaks but still has the built in sling. 

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 18, 2012)

You could also make Alhana a cleric. If you wanted her to be more martial than the average cleric you could go with the crusader alternate feature. Or maybe make her an inquisitor with the infiltrator inquisition, she knows her enemies are many and makes her way through them.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 18, 2012)

HM. Which Group 1 characters are still available and what 1E classes are they?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> Oh, question to WD, where does the racial bonus to dex come from?  Not that I think Raist is human or anything.



I seriously don't know... HM, did we had any houserules???


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 18, 2012)

True DH - Possibilities are endless with all the classes and archtypes.

ghostcat here's the list:

*Laurana* fighter: Wish there was a warlord/inspiring warrior type class for her

*Gilthanas *fighter/mage: magus is a great fit as he was not a "robed" wizard

*Elistan* cleric of Paladine: straight forward

*Flint *fighter: still want to make him an inquisitor of Rerox might do that this week

*Sturm* fighter: adjusted to cavalier(beastrider) for knightly order and riding dragons

*Tasslehoff* thief: not sure Tas is completely done

*Aaron* fighter: as a knight he may need to take a couple levels in cavalier and he is really good with a bow

*Derek* fighter: cavalier (order of the cockatrice) all the way it fits so perfectly

Me either WD I will go back and look through the conversations we must have agreed on something.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is a fully equipped Riverwind for final review.

[sblock="Riverwind"]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Barbarian(1)Ranger(5)
Level: 6
Experience: 23000
Hero Points:
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages:  Common, Plainsman, Qualinesti Elf, Hill Dwarf
Deity: [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR 18 (+4) [base 16 + 2 Human Bonus] (10 pts}
DEX 16 (+3) [base 15 + lvl4 Bonus] {7 pts}
CON 12 (+1) [base 12] {2 pts}
INT 11 (+0) [base 11] {1 pts}
WIS 14 (+2) [base 14] {5 pts}
CHA 10 (+0) [base 10] {0 pts}
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 49 = [(1d12)+(5d10)+11]
AC: 18 = 10 + 5 [Armor] + 0 [shield] + 3 [DEX]
Touch: 13 = 10 + 3 [DEX]
Flatfooted: 15 = 10 + 5 [Armor] + 0 [shield] 
INIT: +3 = +3 [DEX]
BAB: +6/+1 = +1 [barbarian] +5 [Ranger]
CMB: +10 = +4 (STR) +6/+1 (BAB)
CMD: 23 = 10 +4 (STR) +3 (DEX) +6/+1 (BAB)
Fort: +7 = +6 [base] + 1 [CON]
Reflex: +7 = +4 [base] + 3 [DEX]
Will: +3 = +1 [base] + 2 [WIS]
Speed: 40 ft.
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Falchion +1 +11/+6 = +6/+1 [BAB] +4 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] +1 [magic] / DMG = 2d4+7, 18-20x2
Kukri +1 +11/+6 = +6/+1 [BAB] +4 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] +1 [magic] / DMG = 1d4+5, 18-20x2
Masterwork Shortbow (Composite/Strength Rating+2) +10/+5 = +6/+1 [BAB] +3 [DEX] +0 [feat] +1 [magic] / DMG = 1d6+2, 20x3, 70 ft. [Range]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Bonus Feat
Skilled
[/sblock]
[sblock=Traits]
Savanna Child
Poverty Stricken
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features][sblock=Barbarian]Fast Movement
Rage[/sblock][sblock=Ranger]Endurance
Favored Terrain (Plains)
Favored Enemy
- Humanoid (Human) +2
- Favored Enemy (Humanoid (Reptilian) +4
Hunter's Tricks
- Hateful Attack
Hunting Companions
Track
Wild Empathy
[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Class Feats:
Armor Proficiency, Light
Armor Proficiency, Medium
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Feats:
Level 1: Power Attack
Human Bonus: Deadly Aim
Level 3: Cleave
Level 5: Quick Draw
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 40 Max Ranks: 6/6 ACP: +0
Skills:
Climb +8 = +1 [ranks] +4 [Str] +3[Class] +0 [ACP]
Handle Animal +9 = +6 [ranks] +0 [Cha] +3 [Class]
Intimidate +5 = +2 [ranks] +0 [Cha] +3[Class]
Knowledge (Geography) +9 = +6 [ranks] +0 [Int] +3[Class]
Knowledge (Nature) +10 = +6 [ranks] +0 [Int] +1[TRAIT:Savanna Child] +3[Class]
Perception +11 = +6 [ranks] +2 [Wis] +3[Class]
Stealth +12 = +6 [ranks] +3 [Dex] +3[Class] +3[Stealth] +0 [ACP]
Survival +12 = +6 [ranks] +2 [Wis] +1[TRAIToverty Stricken] +3[Class]
- Follow or identify tracks +14 = 12 [Survival] +2[Class Feature:Track]
Swim +8 = +1 [ranks] +4 [Str] +3[SWIM|SWIM] +4[STAT] +0 [ACP*]
* double ACP penalty[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                                Cost   Weight
Peasant's Outfit                         0cp    0lbs
+1 Hide Shirt                            1240gp 25lbs
Falchion +1                              2375gp 8lbs
MW Comp Shortbow STR +2]                 525gp  2lbs
- Arrows (20)                            1gp    3lbs
Kukri +1                                 2308gp 2lbs
Backpack                                 2gp    2lbs
- Flint and Steel                        1gp    0lbs
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    4lbs
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    4lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp    1lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp    1lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp    1lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp    1lbs
- Whetstone                              2cp    1lbs
- MW Instrument (Flute)                  100gp  3lbs
Bedroll                                  1sp    5lbs
Bedroll                                  1sp    5lbs
Total weight carried: 68 lbs.
```
Treasure: 0gp, 2sp, 0cp Gems:
Total weight carried: 0 lbs. (Light)
Light: 100, Medium: 200, Heavy: 300
Maximum weight possible: 300 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: Male
Age: 32
Height: 6' 7"
Weight: 175 lbs.
Hair Color:
Eye Color: Brown
Skin Color:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2012)

Alright looks like the week is about up so I am looking over plans for the re-start.

First I am going to post through that battle and have the group find a place to rest. In the morning when they once more brave out into the ruined city they will be fully ready for what awaits. So I'm writing that a little now - using the book as inspiration.

Will be up this week sometime.

ghostcat reminds me I might want to make a new RG. Will do that tomorrow and then post characters for you all to copy. 

WD still looking onto the DEX boost. Will have the reason before we start.

Ok group so far...

Tanis - SVZ
Raistlin - WD
Riverwind - ghostcat
Flint - DH (is this right?)
Sturm - Orius
Caramon - NPC
Tas - NPC
Goldmoon - NPC


rangerjohn could you take one of the remaining three characters and play them till Gilthanas joins the party. Caramon might be a good choice, as he would be in a different group than Gil come the second book.

HM


----------



## Orius (Jun 25, 2012)

Huh, I thought you'd bailed out on us completely.  I've haven't been around on ENWorld too much lately, been busy with a lot of other stuff, but I'll stick with the game if you're going back to it.  I can handle logging in a bit each day and checking for updates and such, and I know how much of a pain it is to run a game especially online and lose players.

We were still somewhere in Xak Tsaroth right?  Haven't gotten to Pax Tharkas yet.

As for the group that heads into Silvanesti and then to the Blood Sea, I'd be willing to take Waylorn and then Kronn.  I have the 2e Tales of the Lance boxed set, and there's a character card for Kronn, while Waylorn is described as a friendly NPC in the setting book.  The book says Waylorn occasionally thinks he's Huma, so there'd be a bit of fun in playing him when I'm not playing Sturm   And Kronn sounds like some kind of strange kender barbarian/rogue mix, so that could be...interesting... to play.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey Orius glad to see you still intereted in Sturm.

I was gone for 6 months (a pbp lifetime) as I had trouble with the site and then lost my internet for a while trying to fix it. Well to make a long story - longer - I had to get a new laptop to play Skyrim since you need an internet connection to download it. So two birds one sling stone and I now have a computer that can go online again. 

The old one I use as a big pdf library.

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 25, 2012)

I could be interested in Flint, he was one of my favorite characters after all, but are you hellbent on making him an inquisitor? What domains would you have him take or can you give me some of Reorx's domains and let me choose?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 25, 2012)

Caramon-Gilthanas it is, for some reason I thought Caramon had been claimed.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2012)

Update: 

RG going up FRI night (EST)

IC restart schedule for SUN. And again it will be starting the morning after the draconian fight in the original IC. So full HP/abilities etc (might need them vs the black dragon  )

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2012)

@WD - I casn't find out if we want Raistlin to be an alternate race or what. I went looking through the whole thread and couldn't find out what the extra +2 racial adjustment came from.

Then I added the pts.


```
STAT      PTS    
STR: 10   00
DEX: 16   10
CON: 10   00
INT: 18   07 (15 +2 racial +1 level)
WIS: 14   05
CHA: 13   03
```
And they added up to 25 anyway (Maybe you copy pasted form something else? you do have his age at 110!!?)

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok, I fixed the abilities. Can you help me with the missing data?

Age: ?
Height: ?’?”
Weight: ?

Raistlin


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll hopefully be posting a copy of all characters with the details history and such.

But for now there is this.

Alignment: Neutral
Size: Medium
Height: 5'-9"
Weight: 135lbs.
Age: 25(actual)/30 (apparent)
White hair, Amber eyes (hourglass pupils)

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2012)

And since I can't sleep here is Flint.

Everyone let me know what you think. Comments, changes, etc. Let me know.





[sblock=Flint Fireforge]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Dwarf
Class: Inquisitor
Level: 6
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common, Hill Dwarf, Goblin
Deity: Reorx[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 15 (7 pts)
DEX: 12 (2 pts)
CON: 18 (7 pts) (+2 racial adj.; +1 4th lvl)
INT: 12 (2 pts)
WIS: 16 (5 pts) (+2 racial adj.) 
CHA: 10 (2 pts) (-2 racial adj.)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 78 = [6d8=48] + 24 (CON) + 6 (feat)
AC: 19 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 1 (DEX) + 5 (deflection)
AC Touch: 16 = 10 + 1 (DEX) + 5 (deflection)
AC Flatfooted: 18 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 5 (deflection)
INIT: +6 = +1 (DEX) + 3 (WIS) + 2 (trait)
BAB: +4 = +4 (Inquisitor))
CMB: +6 = +2 (STR) + 4 (BAB)
CMD: 17* = 10 + 2 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 4 (BAB)
Fort: +11 = +5 (Inquisitor) + 4 (CON) + 2 (resistance)
Reflex: +5 = +2 (Inquisitor) + 1 (DEX) + 2 (resistance)
Will: +10 = +5 (Inquisitor) + 3 (WILL) + 2 (resistance)
Speed: 20'
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: 11
Spell Failure: N/A

* +4 to CMD to resist bull rush and trips while standing on the ground[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
battleaxe(melee): +7 = +4 (BAB) + 2 (STR) + 1 (item)/DMG = 1d8+3(S), CRIT20x3, Special: None

+1 throwing axe(melee): +7 = +4 (BAB) + 2 (STR) + 1 (magic)/DMG = 1d6+2(S), CRIT20x2, Special: magical

+1 throwing axe(range): +6 = +4 (BAB) + 1 (DEX) + 1 (magic)/DMG = 1d6+2(S), CRIT20x2, Range: 10' Special: magical

Dagger(melee): +6 = +4 (BAB) + 2 (STR)/ DMG = 1d4+2(PorS), CRIT 19-20x2, Special: None

Dagger(ranged): +5 = +4 (BAB) + 1 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d4+2(P), CRIT 19-20x2, Range: 10' Special: None[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
*+2 Constitution, +2 Wisdom, –2 Charisma:* Dwarves are both tough and wise, but also a bit gruff.

*Medium:* Dwarves are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

*Slow and Steady:* Dwarves have a base speed of 20 feet, but their speed is never modified by armor or encumbrance.

*Darkvision: *Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. (see darkvision).
*
Defensive Training:* Dwarves get a +4 dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the giant subtype.

*Craftsman:* Dwarves are known for their superior craftsmanship when it comes to metal and stone works. Dwarves with this racial trait receive a +2 racial bonus on all Craft or Profession checks that create objects from metal or stone. This racial trait replaces the greed racial trait.

*Hatred*: Dwarves receive a +1 bonus on attack rolls against humanoid creatures of the orc and goblinoid subtypes due to special training against these hated foes.

*Stability:* Dwarves receive a +4 racial bonus to their Combat Maneuver Defense when resisting a bull rush or trip attempt while standing on the ground.

*Magic Resistant:* Some of the older dwarven clans are particularly resistant to magic. Dwarves with this racial trait gain spell resistance equal to 5 + their character level. This resistance can be lowered for 1 round as a standard action. Dwarves with this racial trait take a –2 penalty on all concentration checks made in relation to arcane spells. This racial trait replaces the hardy racial trait.
*
Rock Stepper:* Many dwarves can skillfully negotiate rocky terrain. They can ignore difficult terrain created by rubble, broken ground, or steep stairs when they take a 5-foot step. This racial trait replaces stonecunning.

*Weapon Familiarity:* Dwarves are proficient with battleaxes, heavy picks, and warhammers, and treat any weapon with the word “dwarven” in its name as a martial weapon.

*Languages:* Dwarves begin play speaking Common and Dwarven. Dwarves with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* An inquisitor is proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, longbow, repeating crossbow, shortbow, and the favored weapon of her deity. She is also proficient with light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields).

*Spells:* An inquisitor casts divine spells drawn from the inquisitor spell list. She can cast any spell she knows at any time without preparing it ahead of time, assuming she has not yet used up her allotment of spells per day for the spell’s level.

To learn or cast a spell, an inquisitor must have a Wisdom score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against an inquisitor’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the inquisitor’s Wisdom modifier.

An inquisitor can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level each day. Her base daily spell allotment is given on Table: Inquisitor. In addition, she receives bonus spells per day if she has a high Wisdom score.

An inquisitor’s selection of spells is extremely limited. An inquisitor begins play knowing four 0-level spells and two 1st-level spells of the inquisitor’s choice. At each new inquisitor level, she gains one or more new spells as indicated on Table: Inquisitor Spells Known. (Unlike spells per day, the number of spells an inquisitor knows is not affected by her Wisdom score. The numbers on Table: Inquisitor Spells Known are fixed.)

Upon reaching 5th level, and at every third inquisitor level thereafter (8th, 11th, and so on), an inquisitor can choose to learn a new spell in place of one she already knows. In effect, the inquisitor “loses” the old spell in exchange for the new one. The new spell’s level must be the same as that of the spell being exchanged, and it must be at least one level lower than the highest-level inquisitor spell she can cast. The inquisitor may swap out only a single spell at any given level and must choose whether or not to swap the spell at the same time that she gains new spells known for the level.
Domain

Like a cleric’s deity, an inquisitor’s deity influences her alignment, what magic she can perform, and her values. Although not as tied to the tenets of the deity as a cleric, an inquisitor must still hold such guidelines in high regard, despite that fact she can go against them if it serves the greater good of the faith. An inquisitor can select one domain from among those belonging to her deity. She can select an alignment domain only if her alignment matches that domain. With the GM’s approval, an inquisitor can be devoted to an ideal instead of a deity, selecting one domain to represent her personal inclination and abilities. The restriction on alignment domains still applies.

Each domain grants a number of domain powers, depending on the level of the inquisitor. An inquisitor does not gain the bonus spells listed for each domain, nor does she gain bonus spell slots. The inquisitor uses her level as her effective cleric level when determining the power and effect of her domain powers. If the inquisitor has cleric levels, one of her two domain selections must be the same domain selected as an inquisitor. Levels of cleric and inquisitor stack for the purpose of determining domain powers and abilities, but not for bonus spells.

*Domain:* Defense (Protection subdomain) 
Granted Powers: Your faith is your greatest source of protection, and you can use that faith to defend others. In addition, you receive a +1 resistance bonus on saving throws. This bonus increases by 1 for every 5 levels you possess.

*Deflection Aura *_(Su)_: Once each day, you can emit a 20- foot aura for a number of rounds equal to your cleric level. Allies within the aura gain a +2 deflection bonus to AC and combat maneuver defense.

*Judgment* _(Su)_: Starting at 1st level, an inquisitor can pronounce judgment upon her foes as a swift action. Starting when the judgment is made, the inquisitor receives a bonus or special ability based on the type of judgment made.

At 1st level, an inquisitor can use this ability once per day. At 4th level and every three levels thereafter, the inquisitor can use this ability one additional time per day. Once activated, this ability lasts until the combat ends, at which point all of the bonuses immediately end. The inquisitor must participate in the combat to gain these bonuses. If she is frightened, panicked, paralyzed, stunned, unconscious, or otherwise prevented from participating in the combat, the ability does not end, but the bonuses do not resume until she can participate in the combat again.

When the inquisitor uses this ability, she must select one type of judgment to make. As a swift action, she can change this judgment to another type. If the inquisitor is evil, she receives profane bonuses instead of sacred, as appropriate. Neutral inquisitors must select profane or sacred bonuses. Once made, this choice cannot be changed.

*Destruction: *The inquisitor is filled with divine wrath, gaining a +1 sacred bonus on all weapon damage rolls. This bonus increases by +1 for every three inquisitor levels she possesses.

*Healing:* The inquisitor is surrounded by a healing light, gaining fast healing 1. This causes the inquisitor to heal 1 point of damage each round as long as the inquisitor is alive and the judgment lasts. The amount of healing increases by 1 point for every three inquisitor levels she possesses.

*Justice: *This judgment spurs the inquisitor to seek justice, granting a +1 sacred bonus on all attack rolls. This bonus increases by +1 for every five inquisitor levels she possesses. At 10th level, this bonus is doubled on all attack rolls made to confirm critical hits.

*Piercing:* This judgment gives the inquisitor great focus and makes her spells more potent. This benefit grants a +1 sacred bonus on concentration checks and caster level checks made to overcome a target’s spell resistance. This bonus increases by +1 for every three inquisitor levels she possesses.

*Protection:* The inquisitor is surrounded by a protective aura, granting a +1 sacred bonus to Armor Class. This bonus increases by +1 for every five inquisitor levels she possesses. At 10th level, this bonus is doubled against attack rolls made to confirm critical hits against the inquisitor.

*Purity:* The inquisitor is protected from the vile taint of her foes, gaining a +1 sacred bonus on all saving throws. This bonus increases by +1 for every five inquisitor levels she possesses. At 10th level, the bonus is doubled against curses, diseases, and poisons.

*Resiliency:* This judgment makes the inquisitor resistant to harm, granting DR 1/magic. This DR increases by 1 for every five levels she possesses. At 10th level, this DR changes from magic to an alignment (chaotic, evil, good, or lawful) that is opposite the inquisitor’s. If she is neutral, the inquisitor does not receive this increase.

*Resistance: *The inquisitor is shielded by a flickering aura, gaining 2 points of energy resistance against one energy type (acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic) chosen when the judgment is declared. The protection increases by 2 for every three inquisitor levels she possesses.

*Smiting:* This judgment bathes the inquisitor’s weapons in a divine light. The inquisitor’s weapons count as magic for the purposes of bypassing damage reduction. At 6th level, the inquisitor’s weapons also count as one alignment type (chaotic, evil, good, or lawful) for the purpose of bypassing damage reduction. The type selected must match one of the inquisitor’s alignments. If the inquisitor is neutral, she does not receive this bonus. At 10th level, the inquisitor’s weapons also count as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction (but not for reducing hardness).
*
Monster Lore* _(Ex)_: The inquisitor adds her Wisdom modifier on Knowledge skill checks in addition to her Intelligence modifier, when making skill checks to identify the abilities and weaknesses of creatures.

*Orisons*: Inquisitors learn a number of orisons, or 0-level spells, as noted on Table 2–4 under “Spells Known.” These spells are cast like any other spell, but they are not expended when cast and may be used again. Orisons prepared using other spell slots, such as those due to metamagic feats, are expended normally.

*Stern Gaze* _(Ex)_: Inquisitors are skilled at sensing deception and intimidating their foes. An inquisitor receives a morale bonus on all Intimidate and Sense Motive checks equal to 1/2 her inquisitor level (minimum +1).

*Cunning Initiative *_(Ex)_: At 2nd level, an inquisitor adds her Wisdom modifier on initiative checks, in addition to her Dexterity modifier.

*Detect Alignment* _(Sp)_: At will, an inquisitor can use detect chaos, detect evil, detect good, or detect law. She can only use one of these at any given time.

*Track *_(Ex)_: At 2nd level, an inquisitor adds half her level on Survival skill checks made to follow or identify tracks.

*Solo Tactics *_(Ex)_: At 3rd level, all of the inquisitor’s allies are treated as if they possessed the same teamwork feats as the inquisitor for the purpose of determining whether the inquisitor receives a bonus from her teamwork feats. Her allies do not receive any bonuses from these feats unless they actually possess the feats themselves. The allies’ positioning and actions must still meet the prerequisites listed in the teamwork feat for the inquisitor to receive the listed bonus.

*Teamwork Feat*: At 3rd level, and every three levels thereafter, the inquisitor gains a bonus feat in addition to those gained from normal advancement. These bonus feats must be selected from those listed as teamwork feats. The inquisitor must meet the prerequisites of the selected bonus feat.

As a standard action, the inquisitor can choose to learn a new bonus teamwork feat in place of the most recent bonus teamwork feat she has already learned. In effect, the inquisitor loses the bonus feat in exchange for the new one. She can only change the most recent teamwork feat gained. Whenever she gains a new teamwork feat, the previous teamwork feat becomes set and cannot be changed again. An inquisitor can change her most recent teamwork feat a number of times per day equal to her Wisdom modifier.

*Bane*: At 5th level, an inquisitor can imbue one of her weapons with the bane weapon special ability as a swift action. She must select one creature type when she uses this ability (and a subtype if the creature type selected is humanoid or outsider). Once selected, the type can be changed as a swift action. This ability only functions while the inquisitor wields the weapon. If dropped or taken, the weapon resumes granting this ability if it is returned to the inquisitor before the duration expires. This ability lasts for a number of rounds per day equal to the inquisitor’s level. These rounds do not need to be consecutive.

*Discern Lies* _(Sp)_: At 5th level, an inquisitor can discern lies, as per the spell, for a number of rounds per day equal to her inquisitor level. These rounds do not need to be consecutive. Activating this ability is an immediate action.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl- Breadth of Experience
3rd lvl- Toughness
5th lvl- Extended Bane
Bonus teamwork feat#1: Lookout
Bonus teamwork feat#2: Outflank

*Traits:*
a) Reactionary: +2 on initiative checks.
b) Guardian of the Forge: +1 on Know engineering and Know history. Know history is a class skill for Flint.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 48 = [6 (Inquisitor) + 01 (INT)] x 06 (LvL) + 06 (favored class)
Max Ranks: 6
ACP: -1

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                       Stat Rank CS Misc ACP
+00 = Acrobatics            +01  +00  +0 +00  -1 DEX
+01 = Appraise              +01  +00  +0 +00     INT
+05 = Bluff()               +00  +02  +3 +00     CHA
+05 = Climb()               +02  +01  +3 +00  -1 STR
+09 = Craft():metalsmith    +01  +03  +3 +02     INT
+00 = Diplomacy()           +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+00 = Disguise()            +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+00 = Escape Artist         +01  +00  +0 +00  -1 DEX
+00 = Fly                   +01  +00  +0 +00  -1 DEX
+09 = Heal()                +03  +03  +3 +00     WIS
+11 = Intimidate()          +00  +05  +3 +03     CHA
+03 = Know:Arcana()^        +01  +00  +0 +02     INT
+03 = Know:Dungeoneering()^ +01  +00  +0 +02     INT
+04 = Know:Engineering^     +01  +00  +0 +03     INT
+03 = Know:Geography^       +01  +00  +0 +02     INT
+09 = Know:History()^       +01  +02  +3 +03     INT
+03 = Know:Local^           +01  +00  +0 +02     INT
+03 = Know:Nature()^        +01  +00  +0 +02     INT
+03 = Know:Planes()^        +01  +00  +0 +02     INT
+09 = Know:Religion()^      +01  +03  +3 +02     INT
+12 = Perception()          +03  +06  +3 +00     WIS
+00 = Perform:              +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+11 = Profession()^:merchant+03  +02  +3 +04     WIS
+00 = Ride()                +01  +00  +0 +00  -1 DEX
+15 = Sense Motive()        +03  +06  +3 +03     WIS
+00 = Sleight of Hand^      +01  +00  +0 +00  -1 DEX
+04 = Spellcraft()^         +01  +00  +0 +00     INT
+09 = Stealth()             +01  +06  +3 +00  -1 DEX
+09 = Survival()            +03  +03  +3 +00     WIS
+12 = Survival(tracking)                 +03     WIS
+01 = Swim()                +02  +00  +0 +00  -1 STR
+00 = Use Magic Device^     +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
Divine, Spontaneous, Wisdom
Domain: Defense (Protection subdomain)
Spell DCs: 13+ = 10 + 3 (WIS) + ? (Spell LvL)
Concentration: +9

Spells per Day:
1st lvl: 5
2nd lvl: 4

Spells Known
Orisons: sift, detect poison, guidance, stabilize, detect magic, daze, virtue
1st Level: protection from evil, compel hostility, wrath, know the enemy
2nd Level: shield other, remove paralysis, flames of the faithful, qualm[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                      Cost  Weight
mw studded leather armor       175gp  20lb
helm of the griffon mane   priceless   3lb
mw battleaxe                   310gp   6lb
+1 throwing axes(2)          4,616gp   4lb
dagger                           2gp   1lb
Backpack                         2gp   2lb
-flint and steel                 1gp   0lb
-waterskin                       1gp   4lb
-trail rations (2 days)          1gp   2lb
-whetstone                     .02gp   1lb
Belt Pouch                       5gp   2lb
- varies items and whittling knife
- technically it's a spell component pouch
(but let's not call it that IC)
Silver chain              priceless    1lb    
- with small cast iron forge pendant
- made by Flint's father
- works like Divine Focus 
Bedroll                         .1gp   5lb
Traveler's outfit               free   0lb
 
                Total weight carried: 51lb
```
Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light- 66 or less
medium- 67-133
heavy- 134-200[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 148(actual), late 50's (apparent)
Height: 4'7"
Weight: 148lbs
Hair Color: Graying Brown Hair and Beard
Eye Color: Hazel, scar over right eyelid
Skin Color: ruddy

Personality: Flint is a complex personality. He is gruff, cynical, distrustful, dwarvishly greedy, and never forgets an insult, but at the same time is extremely loyal, a little bashful (especially around women), humorous, and capable of deep and lasting friendship. Although it often appears different, he worries about his friends, thinking that they are children needing his care. He doesn't like to fight, but does it when he has to. He distrusts magic and all magic-users - including Raistlin. He has a running feud with Tasslehoff, but is secretly fond of the kender.

He is very fond of precious metals and gems, and is a talented metal craftsman. He whittles continually, and strokes and cleans his beard whenever there isn't a piece of wood in his hand. He dresses sloppily when traveling (to discourage bandits), but is very much the dandy in town. His health is good, but he has a touch of rheumatism. [/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Flint Fireforge, a grandfatherly dwarf, is the oldest of the companions. He is a Neidar (Hill) Dwarf, born in the wilds of the Kharolis Mountains. His father fought in the Dwarfgate Wars against the mountain dwarves, and told Flint many stories about that terrible conflict. After the Cataclysm, humans and hill dwarves sought refuge in the ancient dwarven kingdom of Thorbardin. The mountain dwarves, fearing they would be overrun, shut the gates of the kingdom, shutting out their kin, the Neidar, in the process. War raged for years, and both armies were obliterated in the final battle. The mountain dwarves who remained closed Thorbardin forever. The hill dwarves, shattered by the war, broke up into small clans. Flint was born into the poverty and hardship of his people, and grew up with a deep hatred of the mountain dwarves that had so betrayed his people.

Flint learned his trade as a metalsmith from his father, and set out into the world when he became an adult. His official reason for leaving was to find a more lucrative place to ply his trade, but secretly he dreamed of returning rich and powerful to reunite the Neidar Kingdom.

Eventually, Flint moved to Solace, since that town was located near all the major trade routes (and had one of the finest inns in the known world). His work was much in demand because of his skill, and he became one of the few dwarves welcome in the elven kingdom of Qualinesti. There he met a young half-elf named Tanis, and they formed a fast friendship.

When Tanis left Qualinost, he came to Flint in Solace, and Flint took the young half-elf on as a business partner. Together, they roamed the Haven/Solace region, and even traveled west across the mountains. They never went south, for Flint was not yet ready to face his own people again.

Although Flint grew increasingly crotchety as he aged, Tanis seemed to attract young, energetic people. And so the Companions formed around Flint and his young assistant. Flint, though always gruff, became much fonder of the Innfellows than they ever realized.

Flint had a near-brush with drowning that left him terribly afraid of water, and also had a close call with fire that left him nervous about flames. He is allergic to horses.

When Flint retired, he decided finally to travel south to find his people, and left Solace when the Innfellows departed. He traveled south of Pax Tharkas, but was captured by Aghar (gully dwarves)and imprisoned for several years. Finally, he escaped, but carries a burning hatred for the disgusting creatures.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 7
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


Hope you like him DH.

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 29, 2012)

I like him well enough to say I'll be happy to play him. But why not give him a dwarven waraxe or at least a magical battleaxe?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> I like him well enough to say I'll be happy to play him. But why not give him a dwarven waraxe or at least a magical battleaxe?




Do to the way the adventures play out mostly. Can't ruin the surprise.

Just try to remember Flint is a supporting character and not one of the man warriors of the group. He should be to busy using other abilities + buffing himself to have to make more than one or two attacks per combat.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 2, 2012)

Way behind and a 10 hour day ahead of me.

So I got the RG up. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/325840-heros-lance-pathfinder-versions.html

Nothing fancy yet. Please steal yourself a spot and put your copy/paste character(s) in the post. 

We will look over them as we play and that IC post is now schedule for tomorrow since I'm off. Hoping for RP as the group decides their next move then back to dungeon exploration.

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 2, 2012)

Tanis in the RG


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2012)

Shall we reserve two posts, one for the character and one for level updates, like in your other Pathfinder games, HM?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

Sure WD but don't think it as a level up (only) spot.

You can use it foe builds, links of your own, etc

H M


----------



## Orius (Jul 7, 2012)

I see everyone's been using the Elmore cover art from the original printings of the books for the character portraits.  Nice.  It's just doesn't feel like DL without Elmore.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2012)

I am digging the art in the RG as well. I will try and add pics of Goldmoon and Tas when I put them in the RG tonight.

Also tonight I will be adding the IC post I have been working on. So the game restarts tonight after work.

Still need rangerjohn and ghostcat to post up their characters.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 8, 2012)

I was waiting for you to transfer Caramon over.  We never did come to a decision on Gil.  Many how exactly he is stated and equipped.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Here is the sheet so far, you'll have to let me know what changes you wish to make.

[sblock=Gilthanas Kanan][sblock=Game Info]Race: Elven
Class: Magus
Level: 6
Experience: 0
Hero Points:
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages: Common, elven (Qualinesti) elven (Sylvanesti), Gnome, Kenderspeak, Goblin 
Deity:[/sblock][sblock=Abilities]STR:  14
DEX:  16 (14+2 racial)
CON:  12 (13-2 racial+1 L4)
INT:  18 (16+2 racial
WIS:  10
CHA:  12[/sblock][sblock=Combat]HP: 54 = [6d8=48] + 6 (favored class bonus)
AC: 19 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 3 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 16 = 10 + 6 (armor)
INIT: +3 = +3 (DEX)
BAB: +4 = +4 (Magus)
CMB: +6 = +2 (STR) + 4 (BAB)
CMD: 19 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 4 (BAB)
Fort: +6 = +5 (base) + 1 (stat)
Reflex: +5 = +2 (base) + 3 (stat)
Will: +5 = +5 (base) + 0 (stat)
Speed: 30 ft
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:
Concentration: +12 = +6 (caster level) + 4 (INT) + 2 (trait)[/sblock][sblock=Weapon Stats]Melee:
elven longsword, +1: +9 = +4 (BAB) + 3 (DEX) + 1 (feat) + 1 (Magic)/ DMG = 1d6+3(P), CRIT 18-20x2
Dagger, mw silver: +7 = +4 (BAB) + 2 (STR) + 1 (MW)/ DMG = 1d4+1(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2

Ranged:
Composite Longbow, mw: +8 = +4 (BAB) + 3 (DEX) + 1 (MW)/ DMG = 1d8+2(P), CRIT x3 Range 110ft
Dagger, mw silver: +8 = +4 (BAB) + 3 (DEX) + 1 (MW)/ DMG = 1d4+1(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2 Range 10ft[/sblock][sblock=Racial Traits]* +2 **Dexterity**, +2 **Intelligence**, –2 **Constitution*: Elves are nimble, both in body and mind, but their form is frail.

*Medium*: Elves are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

*Normal Speed*: Elves have a base speed of 30 feet.

*Low-Light Vision*: Elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light. See Additional Rules.

*Elven Immunities*: Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.

*Elven Magic*: Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to overcome spell resistance. In addition, elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Spellcraft skill checks made to identify the properties of magic items.

*Keen Senses*: Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.

*Weapon Familiarity*: Elves are proficient with longbows (including composite longbows), longswords, rapiers, and shortbows (including composite shortbows), and treat any weapon with the word “elven” in its name as a martial weapon.

*Languages*: Elves begin play speaking Common and Elven. Elves with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Celestial, Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan[/sblock][sblock=Class Features]* Weapon and Armor Proficiency*: A magus is proficient with all simple and martial weapons. A magus is also proficient with light armor. He can cast magus spells while wearing light armor without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. Like any other arcane spellcaster, a magus wearing medium armor, heavy armor, or a shield incurs a chance of arcane spell failure if the spell in question has a somatic component. A multiclass magus still incurs the normal arcane spell failure chance for arcane spells received from other classes.[sblock=Spells]A magus casts arcane spells drawn from the magus spell list. A magus must choose and prepare his spells ahead of time.
  To learn, prepare, or cast a spell, the magus must have an Intelligence score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a magus's spell is 10 + the spell level + the magus's Intelligence modifier.
  A magus can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. His base daily spell allotment is given on the table above. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day if he has a high Intelligence score (see the Ability Modifiers and Bonus Spells Table).
  A magus may know any number of spells. He must choose and prepare his spells ahead of time by getting 8 hours of sleep and spending 1 hour studying his spellbook. While studying, the magus decides which spells to prepare.[/sblock][sblock=Spellbooks] A magus must study his spellbook each day to prepare his spells. He cannot prepare any spell not recorded in his spellbook except for _read magic_, which all magi can prepare from memory. A magus begins play with a spellbook containing all 0-level magus spells plus three 1st-level magus spells of his choice. The magus also selects a number of additional 1st-level magus spells equal to his Intelligence modifier to add to his spellbook. At each new magus level, he gains two new magus spells of any spell level or levels that he can cast (based on his new magus level) for his spellbook. At any time, a magus can also add spells found in other spellbooks to his own (see Arcane Spells).
  A magus can learn spells from a wizard's spellbook, just as a wizard can from a magus's spellbook. The spells learned must be on the magus spell list, as normal. An alchemist (see the Alchemist description) can learn formulae from a magus's spellbook, if the spells are also on the alchemist spell list. A magus cannot learn spells from an alchemist.

  Book 1
  L0 - _acid splash_, _arcane mark_, _dancing lights_, _daze_, _detect magic_, _disrupt undead_, _flare_, _ghost sound_, _light_, _mage hand_, _open/close_, _prestidigitation_, _ray of frost_, _read magic_, _spark_

_L1 - __burning hands_, _chill touch_, _corrosive touch_,  _feather fall_,  _frostbite_, _hydraulic push_, _jump_, _magic missile_,  _ray of enfeeblement_, _shield_, _shocking grasp_

L2 - _acid arrow_, _bull's strength_, _defensive shock_, _elemental touch_, _frigid touch_, _mirror image_, _scorching ray_

Spells Per Day
L0 - 5
L1 - 5
L2 - 4

*L1 spells 3(base)+4(INT L1)+2(L2)+2(L3)  -L2 spells 2(L4)+2(L5)+2(L6)+1(bought/scribed)
  [/sblock][sblock=Arcane Pool (Su)]At 1st level, the magus gains a reservoir of mystical arcane energy that he can draw upon to fuel his powers and enhance his weapon. This arcane pool has a number of points equal to 1/2 his magus level (minimum 1) + his Intelligence modifier. The pool refreshes once per day when the magus prepares his spells.
  At 1st level, a magus can expend 1 point from his arcane pool as a swift action to grant any weapon he is holding a +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute. For every four levels beyond 1st, the weapon gains another +1 enhancement bonus, to a maximum of +5 at 17th level. These bonuses can be added to the weapon, stacking with existing weapon enhancement to a maximum of +5. Multiple uses of this ability do not stack with themselves.
  At 5th level, these bonuses can be used to add any of the following weapon properties: _dancing_, _flaming_, _flaming burst_, _frost_, _icy burst_, _keen_, _shock_, _shocking burst_, _speed_, or _vorpal_. Adding these properties consumes an amount of bonus equal to the property's base price modifier (see the Magic Weapon Special Ability Descriptions). These properties are added to any the weapon already has, but duplicates do not stack. If the weapon is not magical, at least a +1 enhancement bonus must be added before any other properties can be added. These bonuses and properties are decided when the arcane pool point is spent and cannot be changed until the next time the Magus uses this ability. These bonuses do not function if the weapon is wielded by anyone other than the Magus.
  A Magus can only enhance one weapon in this way at one time. If he uses this ability again, the first use immediately ends.[/sblock]*Cantrips*: A Magus can prepare a number of cantrips, or 0-level spells, each day, as noted in the table above under “Spells per Day.” These spells are cast like any other spell, but they are not expended when cast and may be used again.[sblock=Spell Combat (Ex)] At 1st level, a Magus learns to cast spells and wield his weapons at the same time. This functions much like two-weapon fighting, but the off-hand weapon is a spell that is being cast. To use this ability, the Magus must have one hand free (even if the spell being cast does not have somatic components), while wielding a light or one-handed melee weapon in the other hand. As a full-round action, he can make all of his attacks with his melee weapon at a –2 penalty and can also cast any spell from the Magus spell list with a casting time of 1 standard action (any attack roll made as part of this spell also takes this penalty). If he casts this spell defensively, he can decide to take an additional penalty on his attack rolls, up to his Intelligence bonus, and add the same amount as a circumstance bonus on his concentration check. If the check fails, the spell is wasted, but the attacks still take the penalty. A Magus can choose to cast the spell first or make the weapon attacks first, but if he has more than one attack, he cannot cast the spell between weapon attacks.[/sblock][sblock=Spellstrike (Su)] At 2nd level, whenever a Magus casts a spell with a range of “touch” from the Magus spell list, he can deliver the spell through any weapon he is wielding as part of a melee attack. Instead of the free melee touch attack normally allowed to deliver the spell, a Magus can make one free melee attack with his weapon (at his highest base attack bonus) as part of casting this spell. If successful, this melee attack deals its normal damage as well as the effects of the spell. If the magus makes this attack in concert with spell combat, this melee attack takes all the penalties accrued by spell combat melee attacks. This attack uses the weapon's critical range (20, 19–20, or 18–20 and modified by the _keen_ weapon property or similar effects), but the spell effect only deals ×2 damage on a successful critical hit, while the weapon damage uses its own critical modifier.[/sblock][sblock=Magus Arcana] As he gains levels, a Magus learns arcane secrets tailored to his specific way of blending martial puissance and magical skill. Starting at 3rd level, a Magus gains one Magus arcana. He gains an additional Magus arcana for every three levels of Magus attained after 3rd level. Unless specifically noted in a Magus arcana's description, a Magus cannot select a particular Magus arcana more than once. Magus arcana that affect spells can only be used to modify spells from the Magus spell list unless otherwise noted.

  L3 - _Concentrate (Ex)_: The Magus can re-roll any concentration check he has just made with a +4 bonus. He must use this ability after the roll is made, but before the roll's outcome is determined. The Magus must take the second roll, even if it is worse. The Magus can use this ability once per day.

  L6 - _Wand Wielder (Su)_: The Magus can activate a wand or staff in place of casting a spell when using spell combat.[/sblock]*Spell Recall (Su)*: At 4th level, the Magus learns to use his arcane pool to recall spells he has already cast. With a swift action he can recall any single Magus spell that he has already prepared and cast that day by expending a number of points from his arcane pool equal to the spell's level (minimum 1). The spell is prepared again, just as if it had not been cast. 

*Bonus Feats*: At 5th level, and every six levels thereafter, a Magus gains a bonus feat in addition to those gained from normal advancement. These bonus feats must be selected from those listed as combat, item creation, or metamagic feats. He must meet the prerequisites for these feats as normal.

  L5 – Weapon Focus (elven longsword)[/sblock][sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats:
1st lvl – Weapon Finesse
3rd lvl - Combat Casting
  5th lvl – Craft Wand

Traits:
Armor Expert reduce ACP by 1 with all armor
Focused Mind +2 concentration[/sblock][sblock=Skills]Skill Points: 36
Max Ranks: 6
ACP: 

*Skill List:*
Acrobatics +0 = +0 [ranks] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Appraise +0 = +0 [ranks] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff +0 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb +0 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [STR] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Craft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy +0 = +2 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disguise +0 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist +0 = +0 [ranks] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Fly +9 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Heal +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate +0 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Knowledge (Arcana) +10 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng) +10 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes) +10 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform +0 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride +9 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Sense Motive +0 = +2 [ranks] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Spellcraft +0 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth +0 = +0 [ranks] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Survival +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim +0 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [STR] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +0 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc] [/sblock][sblock=Equipment]
	
	



```
[U]
Item                       Cost   Weight[/U]
elven longsword +1       2,315gp    4lb
mw longbow                 375gp    3lb
-arrows(20)                  1gp    3lb
mw silver dagger           322gp    1lb
elven chainmail          5,150gp   20lb


             total weight carried: 31lb
```
Treasure: 15stl, 8sp, 2cp Gems: 100stl(x2)

Note: additional items upon arrival of Qualinost[sblock=ElvenChainmail]*Aura* no aura (nonmagical); *CL* —
*Slot* armor; *Price* 5,150 gp; *Weight* 20 lbs.
*DESCRIPTION*
                 This extremely light chainmail is made of very fine mithral  links. This armor is treated, in all ways, like light armor, including  when determining proficiency. The armor has an arcane spell failure  chance of 20%, a maximum Dexterity bonus of +4, and an armor check penalty of –2. 
[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Details]Size: Med
Gender: Male
Age: 110 
Height: 5’8”
Weight: 120
Hair Color: Blonde
Eye Color: Hazel
Skin Color: Fair
Appearance: 
Demeanor: Gilthanas is brave and charming, with a love of adventure. His  diplomatic skills and elven nature make him a delightful companion. He  is sometimes too concerned with protocol, and believes deeply in the  superiority of the elven race. Although he can be shortsighted and a bit  narrowminded, he is basically honest, just, sensitive, and  well-meaning. He is optimistic, heroic, and friendly. His only obsession  is his hatred of Verminaard for murdering the elves, and he will act  impetuously if there is an opportunity to kill the dragon highmaster. He  has a great deal of respect for Tanis, but is still strongly against  his involvement with Laurana.[/sblock][sblock=Background]Gilthanas is son of the Speaker of Suns, ruler of the elven nation of  Qualinesti. He has an older brother, Porthios, who is heir to the  Speakership, and a younger sister, Laurana. His best friend in childhood  was a half-elf named Tanis, ward of the Speaker of Suns. But their  childhood friendship came to an end when Laurana fell in love with the  half-elf. Gilthanas was outraged, for no half-elf should marry into the  royal house of the Qualinesti. The friends quarreled bitterly, and Tanis  left Qualinost forever.

As second in line for the throne, Gilthanas became an influential  advisor and confidential assistant to the Speaker at a young age. He  became a polished diplomat. In addition to his formal responsibilities,  he was trained in military leadership and combat. When the dragonarmies  invaded Abanasinia, many people were captured and imprisoned in the  fortress of Pax Tharkas, recently captured by the dragon highmaster,  Verminaard. Gilthanas was given command of an elven band to sneak into  Pax Tharkas and liberate the people. The mission ended in tragedy when  his party was ambushed by draconians. Gilthanas was knocked unconscious  early in the melee and fell into a ditch, where he was left for dead.  His fellows were taken to Solace. When he awoke, he followed them. He  arrived in Solace only to see a horrible sight Verminaard had chained  the elves to stakes in the town square and called Ember, a red dragon  out of ages past, to burn the helpless creatures. In a rage, Gilthanas  moved to attack Verminaard, but he was stopped by Theros Ironfeld, a  smith. "Stay your hand, young elf, for
you cannot prevail against these odds. Be patient you will have your  chance to kill him," Theros said. Gilthanas, sobering, agreed, but the  burning passion to avenge his people against Verminaard would never die  until the evil dragon highmaster perished.

Theros gave the young elf shelter, but Gilthanas went to the Inn of the  Last Home to gain information... and thus his part in this tale begins.[/sblock][/sblock]

I'll go put what we have for Caramon so far in the RG - let me know what changes you wish to make.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 8, 2012)

1: What is an Elven Longsword?  A longsword with the stats of a rapier?

2: How common are wands and down time going to be.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 9, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> 1: What is an Elven Longsword?  A longsword with the stats of a rapier?




It is a rapier in all aspects except for name.



rangerjohn said:


> 2: How common are wands and down time going to be.




Not so common a find but there will be plenty of time to make some.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 9, 2012)

Well would have been done a lot sooner had I not gotten off work at 12:30

Game is a go. Please post up stat blocks for your characters (at least once per page no need for every post).

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/290550-dragons-autumn-twilight.html

HM


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 13, 2012)

I hear you need a kender named Tas. I don't know anything about Dragonlance, but I've skimmed the old threads for this campaign.

As far as I understand it:


My job, as Tas, is to find the thing in the room that absolutely should not be messed with, and mess with it when no one's looking
Dragonborn and half-dragons in this setting are called "dragon mans"
Doesn't sound too hard! 









Tas - Sample character sheet attached. Also: Cutpurse Archetype (duh!), Fast Escape for the 3rd talent, and replace all mention of "bolas" with "hoopak". Sound good?


PS - the Ultimate Magus PrC from 3.5 could help with the setback of being a multiclassed wizard/Sorc. I've heard the name Raistlin mentioned, but he always sounded powerful... not like a guy who gimped himself by taking 2 classes that do the same exact thing but don't stack!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2012)

dammitbiscuit said:


> ...
> PS - the Ultimate Magus PrC from 3.5 could help with the setback of being a multiclassed wizard/Sorc. I've heard the name Raistlin mentioned, but he always sounded powerful... not like a guy who gimped himself by taking 2 classes that do the same exact thing but don't stack!



This was entirely the DM's request (I'm the player of Raistlin). We don't use 3.5 material AFAIK, and you should read a bit up on the background of the setting and the characters. There are some good summaries. The Draconians (the characters do not know the name yet) are quite different to dragonborn and half-dragons for example.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2012)

Glad you found us dammitbiscuit. I was working on Tas too maybe we can combine ideas.

[sblock=Tasselhoff Burrfoot]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Kender (using halfling)
Class: Handler (using rogue)
Level: 6
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common, Kenderspeak, Hill Dwarf 
Deity: all the good ones[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]

```
STAT   PTS    START  RACE ADJ  LVL ADJ  MAGIC ADJ  TOTAL
STR:   02      12       -2        0         0       10
DEX:   10      16       +2       +1         0       19
CON:   05      14       +0        0         0       14
INT:   03      13       +0        0         0       13
WIS:   00      10       +0        0         0       10
CHA:   05      14       +2        0         0       16
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 60 = [6d8=48] + 12 (CON) + 00 (favored class)
AC: 17 = 10 + 2 (armor) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (size)
AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 1 (size)
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 2 (armor) + 1 (size)
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX)
BAB: +4 = +4 (Rogue)
CMB: +7 = +4 (DEX) + 4 (BAB) - 1 (size)
CMD: 17 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 4 (BAB) - 1 (size)
Fort: +4 = +1 (Rogue) + 2 (CON) + 1 (racial)
Reflex: +9 = +4 (Rogue) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (racial)
Will: +2 = +1 (Rogue) + 0 (WIS) + 1 (racial)
Speed: 20'
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: None
Spell Failure: 00%[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stat]
Hoopak(melee): 
Attack: +6 = +4 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 2 (magic)
Damage: 1d4+2(B) = +0 (STR) + 2 (magic); CRIT 20x2

Rabbit Slayer(melee): 
Attack: +8 = +4 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 4 (magic)
Damage: 1d3+4(PorS) = +0 (STR) + 4 (magic); CRIT 17-20x2

Hoopak(ranged): 
Attack: +09= +4 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 2 (magic) - 1 (stone)
Damage = 1d4+2(B) = +0 (STR) + 2 (magic) ; CRIT 20x3, Range: 80 ft.

Rabbit slayer(ranged): 
Attack: +12= +4 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 4 (magic)
Damage = 1d3+4(P) = +0 (STR) + 4 (magic); CRIT 17-20x2, Range: 10 ft.[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Ability Score Racial Traits: Halflings are nimble and strong-willed, but their small stature makes them weaker than other races. They gain +2 Dexterity, +2 Charisma, and –2 Strength.

Size: Halflings are Small creatures and gain a +1 size bonus to their AC, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, a –1 penalty to their CMB and CMD, and a +4 size bonus on Stealth checks.

Base Speed (Slow Speed): Halflings have a base speed of 20 feet.

Languages: Halflings begin play speaking Common and Halfling. Halflings with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, and Goblin. See the Linguistics skill page for more information about these languages.

Fearless: Halflings receive a +2 racial bonus on all saving throws against fear. This bonus stacks with the bonus granted by halfling luck.

Halfling Luck: Halflings receive a +1 racial bonus on all saving throws.

Sure-Footed: Halflings receive a +2 racial bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks.

Weapon Familiarity: Halflings are proficient with slings and treat any weapon with the word “halfling” in its name as a martial weapon.

Keen Senses: Halflings receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception checks.[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency: *Rogues are proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, and short sword. They are proficient with light armor, but not with shields.

*Sneak Attack:*

If a rogue can catch an opponent when he is unable to defend himself effectively from her attack, she can strike a vital spot for extra damage.

The rogue's attack deals extra damage (called "precision damage") anytime her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not), or when the rogue flanks her target. This extra damage is 1d6 at 1st level, and increases by 1d6 every two rogue levels thereafter. Should the rogue score a critical hit with a sneak attack, this extra damage is not multiplied. Ranged attacks can count as sneak attacks only if the target is within 30 feet.

With a weapon that deals nonlethal damage (like a sap, whip, or an unarmed strike), a rogue can make a sneak attack that deals nonlethal damage instead of lethal damage. She cannot use a weapon that deals lethal damage to deal nonlethal damage in a sneak attack, not even with the usual –4 penalty.

The rogue must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. A rogue cannot sneak attack while striking a creature with concealment.

*Trapfinding*

A rogue adds 1/2 her level to Perception skill checks made to locate traps and to Disable Device skill checks (minimum +1). A rogue can use Disable Device to disarm magic traps.
Evasion (Ex)

At 2nd level and higher, a rogue can avoid even magical and unusual attacks with great agility. If she makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if the rogue is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless rogue does not gain the benefit of evasion.

*Rogue Talents*

As a rogue gains experience, she learns a number of talents that aid her and confound her foes. Starting at 2nd level, a rogue gains one rogue talent. She gains an additional rogue talent for every 2 levels of rogue attained after 2nd level. A rogue cannot select an individual talent more than once.

Rogue Talents:
2nd lvl: Trapspotter
4th lvl: Agile Maneuvers
6th lvl: Improved Steal

*Advanced Talents*

At 10th level, and every two levels thereafter, a rogue can choose one of the following advanced talents in place of a rogue talent.

*Trap Sense (Ex)*

At 3rd level, a rogue gains an intuitive sense that alerts her to danger from traps, giving her a +1 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps. These bonuses rise to +2 when the rogue reaches 6th level, to +3 when she reaches 9th level, to +4 when she reaches 12th level, to +5 at 15th, and to +6 at 18th level. Trap sense bonuses gained from multiple classes stack.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex)*

Starting at 4th level, a rogue can react to danger before her senses would normally allow her to do so. She cannot be caught flat-footed, nor does she lose her Dex bonus to AC if the attacker is invisible. She still loses her Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized. A rogue with this ability can still lose her Dexterity bonus to AC if an opponent successfully uses the feint action (see Combat) against her.

If a rogue already has uncanny dodge from a different class, she automatically gains improved uncanny dodge instead.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl: Taunt
3rd lvl: Combat Expertise
5th lvl: Well Prepared

Traits:
a) Poverty Stricken
b) Heirloom Weapon (halfling staff sling) prof with weapon[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 60 = [8 (Class) + 1 (INT)] x 6 (LvL) + 6 (favored class bonus)
Max Ranks: 6
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                       Stat Rank CS Misc ACP
+15 = Acrobatics()          +04  +06  +3 +02  -0 DEX
+05 = Appraise()            +01  +01  +3 +00     INT
+12 = Bluff()               +03  +06  +3 +00     CHA
+08 = Climb()               +00  +03  +3 +02  -0 STR
+01 = Craft():_______       +01  +00  +0 +00     INT
+07 = Diplomacy()           +03  +01  +3 +00     CHA
+18 = Disable Device()^     +04  +06  +3 +05  -0 DEX
+07 = Disguise()            +03  +01  +3 +00     CHA
+10 = Escape Artist()       +04  +03  +3 +00  -0 DEX
+04 = Fly                   +04  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+na = Handle Animal^        +03  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+00 = Heal                  +00  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+03 = Intimidate()          +03  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+na = Know:Arcana^          +01  +00  +0 +00     INT
+05 = Know:Duneroneering()^ +01  +01  +3 +00     INT
+na = Know:Engineering^     +01  +00  +0 +00     INT
+02 = Know:Geography^       +01  +01  +0 +00     INT
+05 = Know:History^         +01  +01  +3 +00     INT
+07 = Know:Local()^         +01  +03  +3 +00     INT
+na = Know:Nature^          +01  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Nobility^        +01  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Planes^          +01  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Religion^        +01  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Linguistics()^        +01  +00  +0 +00     INT
+11 = Perception()          +00  +06  +3 +02     WIS
+03 = Perform():________    +03  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+na = Profession()^:_______ +00  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+04 = Ride                  +04  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+04 = Sense Motive()        +00  +01  +3 +00     WIS
+na = Sleight of Hand()^    +00  +06  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+na = Spellcraft^           +01  +00  +0 +00     INT
+17 = Stealth()             +04  +06  +3 +04  -0 DEX
+10 = Survival()            +00  +06  +3 +01     WIS
+04 = Swim()                +00  +01  +3 +00  -0 STR
+07 = Use Magic Device()^   +03  +01  +3 +00     CHA
_
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                          Cost    Weight
blue leggings                 free      0lb
leather armor                 10gp    7.5lb
hoopak(see below)          priceless  1.5lb
Rabbit Slayer              priceless    1lb
mw thieves tools             100gp      2lb
leather map case               1gp     .5lb
- full of maps                varies    0lb
Shoulder bags x2               2sp      1lb
(treat as normal size sacks)
- contents vary               varies    2lb
Bedroll                        1sp   1.25lb
rope,(hemp 25')                5sp      5lb

              total weight carried: 21.75lb
```

Treasure:
STL - 4
SP - 3
CP - 0
Gems: none
Jewerly: Tanis's ring (though Tas doesn't know he has it)

Magic:
Uncle Trapspringer's Hoopak - +2 halfling staff sling of speed, Special: heirloom weapon with permanent nondetection(CL20) 

Carrying Capacity:

```
Load        Normal
light:    000.00-024.75 lbs
medium:   025.00-049.50 lbs
heavy:    049.75-075.00 lbs
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Small
Gender: Male
Age: 38(actual)/14(apparent)
Height: 3'-9"
Weight: 85lbs
Hair Color: brown (worn in a tassle)
Eye Color: brown
Skin Color: light, long scar on right elbow
Personality: Tasslehoff's most endearing - and frustrating - characteristic is his insatiable curiosity and fearlessness. These traits often get him into trouble. His curiosity frequently drives him to see what other people have in their pockets and packs (Raistlin, in particular, hates this), and he can easily forget that he has "borrowed" a particular item. He collects odds and ends - he will never pass up a chance to acquire a map of any description - and often surprises himself with what he has in his pockets. He loves legends, songs, and stories, and collects riddles, puzzles, and enigmas as avidly as he collects maps. He has a 5% Legend Lore chance to know something useful on any subject. His map collection is varied and mostly useless. Many of his maps are pre-Cataclysm. He is as likely to collect a map for its beauty as for its usefulness.

Although it is hard to get a kender depressed because of his fearlessness, Tasslehoff is saddened by death and destruction, and can be in awe of anything truly magnificent. His fearlessness does not keep him from being logical about danger, though his curiosity can sometimes overcome his reason. [/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Tasslehoff Burrfoot is a Kender, a diminutive race found throughout the world of Krynn. Like all kender, he left home at the age of 18 because he was stricken by wanderlust, the uncontrollable urge to travel and make the great map of every land. No kender in wanderlust has ever completed the "great map," but most kender have great collections of maps, some useful, most obsolete. Tasslehoff is no exception. Tas's map was especially confused by an unfortunate incident with a magic ring of teleportation that kept transporting him to unknown lands without notice. No one but Tas ever saw the ring - or believed the story, either.

Tasslehoff was born somewhere in northern Ergoth, and is a member of the Stoat clan of kender. His parents traveled in the Haven/Solace region, where they studied the lives of the plainsmen. (What the plainsmen thought of the kender is nowhere recorded.) Tas acquired skills as a "handler" (the word "thief" is considered impolite), and used it extensively to satisfy his curiosity about everything. It was that curiosity that led to him taking a bracelet from Flint Fireforge's stall at a market. Flint was outraged, but Tanis decided he liked the little kender, and so they all became friends. (Flint, although he has never said a nice word about the kender, actually likes him a good deal.) [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 7
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock][/sblock]

_______________________________________

Had to play Rasitlin down as having fireballs in this adventure would make it a walk in the park. 

It also fit his story.

HM


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 14, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Glad you found us dammitbiscuit. I was working on Tas too maybe we can combine ideas.



Cool! You located some apropos stuff for Tas that I'd missed. Let's combine indeed!

[sblock=My thoughts, a bit long, be warned!]
* Ability Scores*
I like mine a little better, but it's not a big deal either way. The sticking point for me is the Charisma - it's so _bog-standard _for a halfling to have the "gift of gab" and be able to effortlessly charm his way out of problems. Truer to Tass's original ability scores, it might be fun to play a halfling who _isn't_ naturally gifted, a guy who, while a decent talker, is such an _*odd duck*_ that people don't _naturally _find him charismatic and likeable - they have to spend some time with him first.

* Combat Stats*
They exist, they're boring... I am ecstatic that someone else took the time to write them all out! 

* Racial Traits*
We're literally not getting _anything _useful out of weapon familiarity - heirloom weapon has to be used instead, so can we trade this feature out for something else? D20pfsrd doesn't show any way to trade out this particular racial feature, unlike other races' weap thingies. However some of the existing racial feature tradey thingies are VERY kender-appropriate, if you'd be willing to swap one in for Weapon Familiarity.

* Class Features*
Cutpurse (archetype) and Improved Steal would be redundant, and Cutpurse is a bit more likely to see use thanks to action economy. Small creatures have CMB issues and neither of my weapons is specialized for combat maneuvers, so I don't think I'll get much use out of Agile Maneuvers. You're the DM, so if you think I might need Trapspotter you're probably right!

I really, really, really, really like Fast Getaway + Cutpurse - stab, grab, fleeeeee! An entertaining change of pace, as far as turns go.

* Feats and Traits*
Taunt! Omg, yes. Cool. I was looking for something like this, but missed it.

Combat Expertise is one of those many boring prereq feats you have to get out of the way to get access to something interesting. I believe I had Dodge and Weapon Focus instead. I'm ambivalent - they're all boring, and they all potentially lead to something more interesting later on. Many of the things that Combat Expertise leads to, however, I can grab as rogue talents without having to fulfill prereqs.

Well Prepared - I'd find it slightly more interesting/challenging to fill my pockets with an array of useful items myself, than get it from a feat. Saying "yep, I've got one of those" is more impressive when you acquired it yourself.  That said, this is a neat feat. I'd rather have one of the other ones from the feat list I made, but I'm ok with this one.

* Traits*
Poverty Stricken - haha, we both thought Survival and poverty suits Tas! High five.
Heirloom Weapon - stylish way to get hoopak prof! 

* Skills*
Code block text is painful to read, but I liked the skills I picked and somewhat based them on 1e Tas's nonweapon proficiencies and thief skills. If you have a preference/reason to use yours, that's fine, I just know I like mine.

* Equipment*
I know I'm eventually going to want a _*lot *_more mundane equipment than this, along with a masterwork backpack or Handy Haversack. This works just fine for starters (and a for a low carry capacity) though!

"of speed" ...zomg! Sweeeet!

* Fluffy Backgroundy Stuff*
Yep, Tasslefoot has a pretty deep personality, despite being an otherwise typical thieving Small sized D&D character - and I've heard he's the iconic _originator _of the stereotype, to boot. I'm looking forward to it![/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2012)

My thoughts are in orange.

[sblock=My thoughts, a bit long, be warned!]
* Ability Scores*
I like mine a little better, but it's not a big deal either way. The sticking point for me is the Charisma - it's so _bog-standard _for a halfling to have the "gift of gab" and be able to effortlessly charm his way out of problems. Truer to Tass's original ability scores, it might be fun to play a halfling who _isn't_ naturally gifted, a guy who, while a decent talker, is such an _*odd duck*_ that people don't _naturally _find him charismatic and likeable - they have to spend some time with him first.

People don't find kenders charismatic they regard them as a nuisance. I hope you have time to read the books you'll see that Tas is the arch type for being "able to effortlessly charm his way out of problems" but that isn't the only reason I went with a high CHA. (You did notice his low Diplomacy right?)

- Bluff (for use with Feint) and Use Magic Device 

But also because cause Tas's curiosity and small stature mean STR and WIS were my dump stats of choice.

* Combat Stats*
They exist, they're boring... I am ecstatic that someone else took the time to write them all out! 

Your welcome

* Racial Traits*
We're literally not getting _anything _useful out of weapon familiarity - heirloom weapon has to be used instead, so can we trade this feature out for something else? D20pfsrd doesn't show any way to trade out this particular racial feature, unlike other races' weap thingies. However some of the existing racial feature tradey thingies are VERY kender-appropriate, if you'd be willing to swap one in for Weapon Familiarity.

Sorry I don't wish to open that can of worms. Everyone race (save human) have an unused/little used trait. If you want you can dip into another class and get all martial weapon prof. and then you'd be set. 

* Class Features*
Cutpurse (archetype) and Improved Steal would be redundant, and Cutpurse is a bit more likely to see use thanks to action economy. Small creatures have CMB issues and neither of my weapons is specialized for combat maneuvers, so I don't think I'll get much use out of Agile Maneuvers. You're the DM, so if you think I might need Trapspotter you're probably right!

I really, really, really, really like Fast Getaway + Cutpurse - stab, grab, fleeeeee! An entertaining change of pace, as far as turns go.

Well if you take Cutpurse than there is no reason for trapspotter, as you won't have trapfinding. Unless... hmm would that work? You'd get your martial weapons and could take Cutpurse as well.(*see below)

I like Fast Getaway too. But Tas would not stab, grab and go. You need not roll at all. A kender walks through a full barroom and out the back door all the player has to do is ask, What's new in my pockets? I was trying to set him up this way.

Agile Maneuvers was to help with Improved Steal. And Improved Steal was so you wouldn't have to stab big mean monsters all the time. I had a picture of Tas stealing a spell component pouch off a wizard, or a sword from a guard. There are other things too, wands tucked in belts, scroll cases, belt pouches that could contain potions, holy symbols?!? 

Think on it.

* Feats and Traits*
Taunt! Omg, yes. Cool. I was looking for something like this, but missed it.

That's the other reason for the high CHA. Knew there was something else.

Combat Expertise is one of those many boring prereq feats you have to get out of the way to get access to something interesting. I believe I had Dodge and Weapon Focus instead. I'm ambivalent - they're all boring, and they all potentially lead to something more interesting later on. Many of the things that Combat Expertise leads to, however, I can grab as rogue talents without having to fulfill prereqs.

I missed you can get Improved Steal as a talent without the prereq. It and Improved Feint were the only reason for this feat.
 
Well Prepared - I'd find it slightly more interesting/challenging to fill my pockets with an array of useful items myself, than get it from a feat. Saying "yep, I've got one of those" is more impressive when you acquired it yourself.  That said, this is a neat feat. I'd rather have one of the other ones from the feat list I made, but I'm ok with this one.

Your feat list is pretty martial in it's selection. Point Blank Shot, Weapon Finesse, etc. but like Flint these aren't needed as you should look into the support or out of combat roles.

* Traits*
Poverty Stricken - haha, we both thought Survival and poverty suits Tas! High five.
Heirloom Weapon - stylish way to get hoopak prof! 

*Have a way to get both and not cost to much. Take one level of Ranger(guide/trapper). You get martial weapons (and thus the staff sling), Survival as a class skill, and trapfinding which you lose as a Cutpurse. You would  only lose one talent, 2skill points, and gain 2HP, track, ranger focus, wild empathy(another use for high CHA) to boot.

Think on that as well.

* Skills*
Code block text is painful to read, but I liked the skills I picked and somewhat based them on 1e Tas's nonweapon proficiencies and thief skills. If you have a preference/reason to use yours, that's fine, I just know I like mine.

They are close to the same so I'm fine with keeping your ranks as is.

* Equipment*
I know I'm eventually going to want a _*lot *_more mundane equipment than this, along with a masterwork backpack or Handy Haversack. This works just fine for starters (and a for a low carry capacity) though!

"of speed" ...zomg! Sweeeet!

Sorry everyone started off poor.

* Fluffy Backgroundy Stuff*
Yep, Tasslefoot has a pretty deep personality, despite being an otherwise typical thieving Small sized D&D character - and I've heard he's the iconic _originator _of the stereotype, to boot. I'm looking forward to it!

Again I hope you get to a chance to read the first book of the Chronicles series. The personality and background are from DL5 Dragons of Mystery the 1e accessory to the modules.[/sblock]

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2012)

edit: deleted rant


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 14, 2012)

I think I'm going to read these books again. War of the Lance, Dragonlance Legends, and War of Souls.

Tas is a huge pain in the ass but a great character. One that should be fun to play. He's good friends with Flint Fireforge, my character, and causes TONS of trouble. Good fun.


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 14, 2012)

Alright, per the recommendations I checked that out from the library  today and will devour it tonight or tomorrow. I limit my access to  fiction because it becomes the only thing I'm interested in doing until  the book is finished, but I have time to spare this month.







Walking Dad said:


> edit: deleted rant



Don't hate me because I annoy you, hate me because I'm beautiful!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2012)

Rant was a joke  I saw the same things HM saw I just thought his explanations were better formulated.


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 14, 2012)

Unrelatedly, I am weirded out to discover my library carries manga / comic book type things, _gaming _ones no less. Fortunately, there were a few real books, too. 

Starting on The Day of the Tempest in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok actually... The Day of the Tempest was really boring. It made me yearn for a Planescape, Dark Sun, or Eberron book instead. Evil dragons! Snore! Worthy as an opponent, not worthy as the focus of a whole dang book.

I'll place a hold on book 1 of Chronicles - it's checked out right now, but  hopefully I'll enjoy it more than Day of Tempest when I get my hands on it.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 20, 2012)

Day of the Tempest? Isn't that a 5th Age book - I never really got into the 5th Age stuff, probably because they tried that SAGA system stuff.

Here's an update to Tas using your latest character sheet as reference. Note the sheet didn't show talents chosen or feats, and missing to skill ranks (I have 61 spent out of 63). Also you didn't have the cut purse or trapper archtypes listed but I added them here.

[sblock=Tasselhoff Burrfoot]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Kender (using halfling)
Class: Rogue(cut-purse)/Ranger(trapper)
Level: 6 (5/1)
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common, Kenderspeak, Hill Dwarf, Goblin
Deity: all the good ones[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]

```
STAT   PTS    START  RACE ADJ  LVL ADJ  MAGIC ADJ  TOTAL
STR:   01      11       -2        0         0        9
DEX:   10      16       +2       +1         0       19
CON:   05      14       +0        0         0       14
INT:   05      14       +0        0         0       14
WIS:   02      12       +0        0         0       12
CHA:   02      12       +2        0         0       14
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 60 = [6d8=48] + 12 (CON) + 00 (favored class)
AC: 17 = 10 + 2 (armor) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (size)
AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 1 (size)
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 2 (armor) + 1 (size)
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX)
BAB: +4 = +3 (Rogue) + 1 (Ranger)
CMB: +2 = -1 (STR) + 4 (BAB) - 1 (size)
CMD: 16 = 10 - 1 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 4 (BAB) - 1 (size)
Fort: +6 = +1 (Rogue) + 2 (Ranger) + 2 (CON) + 1 (racial)
Reflex: +11 = +4 (Rogue) + 2 (Ranger) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (racial)
Will: +3 = +1 (Rogue) + 0 (Ranger) + 1 (WIS) + 1 (racial)
Speed: 20'
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: None
Spell Failure: 00%[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stat]
Hoopak(melee): 
Attack: +5 = +4 (BAB) - 1 (STR) + 2 (magic)
Damage: 1d4+1(B) = - 1 (STR) + 2 (magic); CRIT 20x2

Rabbit Slayer(melee): 
Attack: +7 = +4 (BAB) - 1 (STR) + 4 (magic)
Damage: 1d3+3(PorS) = - 1 (STR) + 4 (magic); CRIT 17-20x2

Hoopak(ranged): 
Attack: +09= +4 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 2 (magic) - 1 (stone)
Damage = 1d4+1(B) = - 1 (STR) + 2 (magic) ; CRIT 20x3, Range: 80 ft.

Rabbit slayer(ranged): 
Attack: +12= +4 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 4 (magic)
Damage = 1d3+3(P) = - 1 (STR) + 4 (magic); CRIT 17-20x2, Range: 10 ft.[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Ability Score Racial Traits: Halflings are nimble and strong-willed, but their small stature makes them weaker than other races. They gain +2 Dexterity, +2 Charisma, and –2 Strength.

Size: Halflings are Small creatures and gain a +1 size bonus to their AC, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, a –1 penalty to their CMB and CMD, and a +4 size bonus on Stealth checks.

Base Speed (Slow Speed): Halflings have a base speed of 20 feet.

Languages: Halflings begin play speaking Common and Halfling. Halflings with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, and Goblin. See the Linguistics skill page for more information about these languages.

Fearless: Halflings receive a +2 racial bonus on all saving throws against fear. This bonus stacks with the bonus granted by halfling luck.

Halfling Luck: Halflings receive a +1 racial bonus on all saving throws.

Sure-Footed: Halflings receive a +2 racial bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks.

Weapon Familiarity: Halflings are proficient with slings and treat any weapon with the word “halfling” in its name as a martial weapon.

Keen Senses: Halflings receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception checks.[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency: *Rogues are proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, and short sword. They are proficient with light armor, but not with shields.

A ranger is proficient with all simple and martial weapons and with light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields).

*Sneak Attack:*

If a rogue can catch an opponent when he is unable to defend himself effectively from her attack, she can strike a vital spot for extra damage.

The rogue's attack deals extra damage (called "precision damage") anytime her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not), or when the rogue flanks her target. This extra damage is 1d6 at 1st level, and increases by 1d6 every two rogue levels thereafter. Should the rogue score a critical hit with a sneak attack, this extra damage is not multiplied. Ranged attacks can count as sneak attacks only if the target is within 30 feet.

With a weapon that deals nonlethal damage (like a sap, whip, or an unarmed strike), a rogue can make a sneak attack that deals nonlethal damage instead of lethal damage. She cannot use a weapon that deals lethal damage to deal nonlethal damage in a sneak attack, not even with the usual –4 penalty.

The rogue must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. A rogue cannot sneak attack while striking a creature with concealment.

*Rogue Talents*

As a rogue gains experience, she learns a number of talents that aid her and confound her foes. Starting at 2nd level, a rogue gains one rogue talent. She gains an additional rogue talent for every 2 levels of rogue attained after 2nd level. A rogue cannot select an individual talent more than once.

Rogue Talents:
2nd lvl: 
4th lvl: 

*Advanced Talents*

At 10th level, and every two levels thereafter, a rogue can choose one of the following advanced talents in place of a rogue talent.
*
Measure the Mark* _(Ex)_

When a cutpurse makes a Sleight of Hand check to take something from a creature, the target makes its Perception check before the rogue makes her Sleight of Hand check, and the rogue knows the Perception check result. She can decide whether or not to make the check based on the results of the target’s Perception check. If the rogue elects not to make the check, she can make a Bluff check, opposed by the target’s Sense Motive, to prevent the target from noticing the attempt.

This ability replaces trapfinding.
*
Stab and Grab* _(Ex)_

At 3rd level, as a full-round action, a cutpurse can make an attack and also make a Sleight of Hand check to steal something from the target of the attack. If the attack deals sneak attack damage, the rogue can use Sleight of Hand to take an Item from the creature during combat; otherwise this ability can only be used in a surprise round before the target has acted. If the attack is successful, the target takes a –5 penalty on the Perception check to notice the theft. 

This ability replaces trap sense.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex)*

Starting at 4th level, a rogue can react to danger before her senses would normally allow her to do so. She cannot be caught flat-footed, nor does she lose her Dex bonus to AC if the attacker is invisible. She still loses her Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized. A rogue with this ability can still lose her Dexterity bonus to AC if an opponent successfully uses the feint action (see Combat) against her.

If a rogue already has uncanny dodge from a different class, she automatically gains improved uncanny dodge instead.

*Favored Enemy*_( Ex) _

At 1st level, a ranger selects a creature type from the ranger favored enemies table. He gains a +2 bonus on Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive, and Survival checks against creatures of his selected type. Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on weapon attack and damage rolls against them. A ranger may make Knowledge skill checks untrained when attempting to identify these creatures.

At 5th level and every five levels thereafter (10th, 15th, and 20th level), the ranger may select an additional favored enemy. In addition, at each such interval, the bonus against any one favored enemy (including the one just selected, if so desired) increases by +2.

If the ranger chooses humanoids or outsiders as a favored enemy, he must also choose an associated subtype, as indicated on the table below. (Note that there are other types of humanoid to choose from—those called out specifically on the table below are merely the most common.) If a specific creature falls into more than one category of favored enemy, the ranger's bonuses do not stack; he simply uses whichever bonus is higher.

*Track *_(Ex)_

A ranger adds half his level (minimum 1) to Survival skill checks made to follow or identify tracks.
(*
Wild Empathy (*_Ex)_

A ranger can improve the initial attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check to improve the attitude of a person (see Using Skills). The ranger rolls 1d20 and adds his ranger level and his Charisma bonus to determine the wild empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly.

To use wild empathy, the ranger and the animal must be within 30 feet of one another under normal visibility conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute, but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time.

The ranger can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but he takes a –4 penalty on the check.

*Class Skills*

A trapper adds Disable Device to her list of class skills in addition to the normal ranger class skills.

*Trapfinding*

A trapper adds 1/2 her ranger level on Perception skill checks made to locate traps and on Disable Device skill checks (minimum +1). A trapper can use Disable Device to disarm magic trap[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl:
3rd lvl:
5th lvl:

Traits:
a) Dangerously Curious
b) Armor Expert[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 63 = [8 (Rogue) + 2 (INT)] x 5(LvL) [6 (Ranger) + 2 (INT)] x1(LvL) + 5 (favored class bonus)
Max Ranks: 6
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                       Stat Rank CS Misc ACP
+13 = Acrobatics()          +04  +04  +3 +02  -0 DEX
+06 = Appraise()            +02  +01  +3 +00     INT
+11 = Bluff()               +02  +06  +3 +00     CHA
+06 = Climb()               -01  +02  +3 +02  -0 STR
+02 = Craft():_______       +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+09 = Diplomacy()           +02  +04  +3 +00     CHA
+17 = Disable Device()^     +04  +06  +3 +04  -0 DEX
+07 = Disguise()            +02  +02  +3 +00     CHA
+13 = Escape Artist()       +04  +06  +3 +00  -0 DEX
+04 = Fly                   +04  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+na = Handle Animal()^      +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+01 = Heal()                +01  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+02 = Intimidate()          +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+na = Know:Arcana^          +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Duneroneering()^ +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Engineering^     +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+07 = Know:Geography()^     +02  +02  +3 +00     INT
+na = Know:History^         +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Local()^         +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Nature()^        +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Nobility^        +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Planes^          +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Religion^        +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Linguistics()^        +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+12 = Perception()          +01  +06  +3 +02     WIS
+02 = Perform():________    +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+na = Profession()^:_______ +00  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+04 = Ride()                +04  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+05 = Sense Motive()        +01  +01  +3 +00     WIS
+13 = Sleight of Hand()^    +04  +06  +3 +00  -0 DEX
+na = Spellcraft()^         +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+17 = Stealth()             +04  +06  +3 +04  -0 DEX
+06 = Survival()            +01  +02  +3 +00     WIS
+03 = Swim()                -01  +01  +3 +00  -0 STR
+12 = Use Magic Device()^   +02  +06  +3 +01     CHA
_
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                          Cost    Weight
blue leggings                 free      0lb
leather armor                 10gp    7.5lb
hoopak(see below)          priceless  1.5lb
Rabbit Slayer              priceless    1lb
mw thieves tools             100gp      2lb
leather map case               1gp     .5lb
- full of maps                varies    0lb
Shoulder bags x2               2sp      1lb
(treat as normal size sacks)
- contents vary               varies    2lb
Bedroll                        1sp   1.25lb
rope,(hemp 25')                5sp      5lb

              total weight carried: 21.75lb
```
Treasure:
STL - 4
SP - 3
CP - 0
Gems: none
Jewerly: Tanis's ring (though Tas doesn't know he has it)

Magic:
Uncle Trapspringer's Hoopak - +2 halfling staff sling of speed, Special: heirloom weapon with permanent nondetection(CL20) 

Carrying Capacity:

```
Load        Normal
light:    000.00-022.50 lbs
medium:   022.51-045.00 lbs
heavy:    045.01-067.50 lbs
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Small
Gender: Male
Age: 38(actual)/14(apparent)
Height: 3'-9"
Weight: 85lbs
Hair Color: brown (worn in a tassle)
Eye Color: brown
Skin Color: light, long scar on right elbow
Personality: Tasslehoff's most endearing - and frustrating - characteristic is his insatiable curiosity and fearlessness. These traits often get him into trouble. His curiosity frequently drives him to see what other people have in their pockets and packs (Raistlin, in particular, hates this), and he can easily forget that he has "borrowed" a particular item. He collects odds and ends - he will never pass up a chance to acquire a map of any description - and often surprises himself with what he has in his pockets. He loves legends, songs, and stories, and collects riddles, puzzles, and enigmas as avidly as he collects maps. He has a 5% Legend Lore chance to know something useful on any subject. His map collection is varied and mostly useless. Many of his maps are pre-Cataclysm. He is as likely to collect a map for its beauty as for its usefulness.

Although it is hard to get a kender depressed because of his fearlessness, Tasslehoff is saddened by death and destruction, and can be in awe of anything truly magnificent. His fearlessness does not keep him from being logical about danger, though his curiosity can sometimes overcome his reason. [/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Tasslehoff Burrfoot is a Kender, a diminutive race found throughout the world of Krynn. Like all kender, he left home at the age of 18 because he was stricken by wanderlust, the uncontrollable urge to travel and make the great map of every land. No kender in wanderlust has ever completed the "great map," but most kender have great collections of maps, some useful, most obsolete. Tasslehoff is no exception. Tas's map was especially confused by an unfortunate incident with a magic ring of teleportation that kept transporting him to unknown lands without notice. No one but Tas ever saw the ring - or believed the story, either.

Tasslehoff was born somewhere in northern Ergoth, and is a member of the Stoat clan of kender. His parents traveled in the Haven/Solace region, where they studied the lives of the plainsmen. (What the plainsmen thought of the kender is nowhere recorded.) Tas acquired skills as a "handler" (the word "thief" is considered impolite), and used it extensively to satisfy his curiosity about everything. It was that curiosity that led to him taking a bracelet from Flint Fireforge's stall at a market. Flint was outraged, but Tanis decided he liked the little kender, and so they all became friends. (Flint, although he has never said a nice word about the kender, actually likes him a good deal.) [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 7
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock][/sblock]

Everything looks good to me just choice your talents and feats as well as add in the two other skill ranks.

HM


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 25, 2012)

Whoops, guess I checked this thread (removing it from my Subscribed Threads) and then forgot to reply or browser crashed or something.

2 points in Linguistics for whichever languages would make the most sense.

Rogue Talents:
Finesse Rogue
Offensive Defense

Feats:
Taunt (level 1)
Weapon Finesse (free, talent)
Point Blank Shot (level 3)
Improved Initiative (level 5)


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2012)

Languages would probably be Elven and Gnome

What happen to Fast Getaway?

Those Talents and Feats are ok by me. You could quote the sheet above and then paste it into an RG post if you like. Would just need to fill in the talents and feats and your all set.

The game is here...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/290550-dragons-autumn-twilight.html

Jump in whenever you like.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2012)

There is nothing further north of the broken tower. Just a huge cliff wall.

Did you mean to go northeast next SVZ?

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 31, 2012)

[sblock=Tasselhoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!](The Rogues' Gallery doesn't appear to have any recent posts in it. I'd feel weird posting there. But I found this picture!!!)





[/sblock][sblock=Game Info]
Race: Kender (using halfling)
Class: Rogue(cut-purse)/Ranger(trapper)
Level: 6 (5/1)
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common, Kenderspeak, Hill Dwarf, Goblin, Elven, Gnome
Deity: all the good ones[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]

```
STAT   PTS    START  RACE ADJ  LVL ADJ  MAGIC ADJ  TOTAL
STR:   01      11       -2        0         0        9
DEX:   10      16       +2       +1         0       19
CON:   05      14       +0        0         0       14
INT:   05      14       +0        0         0       14
WIS:   02      12       +0        0         0       12
CHA:   02      12       +2        0         0       14
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 60 = [6d8=48] + 12 (CON) + 00 (favored class)
AC: 17 = 10 + 2 (armor) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (size)
AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 1 (size)
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 2 (armor) + 1 (size)
INIT: +8 = +4 (DEX) +4 (feat)
BAB: +4 = +3 (Rogue) + 1 (Ranger)
CMB: +2 = -1 (STR) + 4 (BAB) - 1 (size)
CMD: 16 = 10 - 1 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 4 (BAB) - 1 (size)
Fort: +6 = +1 (Rogue) + 2 (Ranger) + 2 (CON) + 1 (racial)
Reflex: +11 = +4 (Rogue) + 2 (Ranger) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (racial)
Will: +3 = +1 (Rogue) + 0 (Ranger) + 1 (WIS) + 1 (racial)
Speed: 20'
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: None
Spell Failure: 00%[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stat]
Hoopak(melee): 
Attack: +5 = +4 (BAB) - 1 (STR) + 2 (magic)
Damage: 1d4+1(B) = - 1 (STR) + 2 (magic); CRIT 20x2

Rabbit Slayer(melee): 
Attack: +7 = +4 (BAB) - 1 (STR) + 4 (magic)
Damage: 1d3+3(PorS) = - 1 (STR) + 4 (magic); CRIT 17-20x2

Hoopak(ranged): 
Attack: +09= +4 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 2 (magic) - 1 (stone)
Damage = 1d4+1(B) = - 1 (STR) + 2 (magic) ; CRIT 20x3, Range: 80 ft.

Rabbit slayer(ranged): 
Attack: +12= +4 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 4 (magic)
Damage = 1d3+3(P) = - 1 (STR) + 4 (magic); CRIT 17-20x2, Range: 10 ft.[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Ability Score Racial Traits: Halflings are nimble and strong-willed, but   their small stature makes them weaker than other races. They gain +2   Dexterity, +2 Charisma, and –2 Strength.

Size: Halflings are Small creatures and gain a +1 size bonus to their   AC, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, a –1 penalty to their CMB and CMD,   and a +4 size bonus on Stealth checks.

Base Speed (Slow Speed): Halflings have a base speed of 20 feet.

Languages: Halflings begin play speaking Common and Halfling. Halflings   with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Dwarven,   Elven, Gnome, and Goblin. See the Linguistics skill page for more   information about these languages.

Fearless: Halflings receive a +2 racial bonus on all saving throws   against fear. This bonus stacks with the bonus granted by halfling luck.

Halfling Luck: Halflings receive a +1 racial bonus on all saving throws.

Sure-Footed: Halflings receive a +2 racial bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks.

Weapon Familiarity: Halflings are proficient with slings and treat any   weapon with the word “halfling” in its name as a martial weapon.

Keen Senses: Halflings receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception checks.[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency: *Rogues are proficient with all   simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, and short   sword. They are proficient with light armor, but not with shields.

A ranger is proficient with all simple and martial weapons and with   light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields).

*Sneak Attack:*

If a rogue can catch an opponent when he is unable to defend himself   effectively from her attack, she can strike a vital spot for extra   damage.

The rogue's attack deals extra damage (called "precision damage")   anytime her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the   target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not), or when the rogue flanks   her target. This extra damage is 1d6 at 1st level, and increases by  1d6  every two rogue levels thereafter. Should the rogue score a  critical hit  with a sneak attack, this extra damage is not multiplied.  Ranged  attacks can count as sneak attacks only if the target is within  30 feet.

With a weapon that deals nonlethal damage (like a sap, whip, or an   unarmed strike), a rogue can make a sneak attack that deals nonlethal   damage instead of lethal damage. She cannot use a weapon that deals   lethal damage to deal nonlethal damage in a sneak attack, not even with   the usual –4 penalty.

The rogue must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital   spot and must be able to reach such a spot. A rogue cannot sneak  attack  while striking a creature with concealment.

*Rogue Talents*

As a rogue gains experience, she learns a number of talents that aid her   and confound her foes. Starting at 2nd level, a rogue gains one rogue   talent. She gains an additional rogue talent for every 2 levels of  rogue  attained after 2nd level. A rogue cannot select an individual  talent  more than once.

Rogue Talents:
2nd lvl: Finesse Rogue
4th lvl: Offensive Defense

*Advanced Talents*

At 10th level, and every two levels thereafter, a rogue can choose one   of the following advanced talents in place of a rogue talent.
*
Measure the Mark* _(Ex)_

When a cutpurse makes a Sleight of Hand check to take something from a   creature, the target makes its Perception check before the rogue makes   her Sleight of Hand check, and the rogue knows the Perception check   result. She can decide whether or not to make the check based on the   results of the target’s Perception check. If the rogue elects not to   make the check, she can make a Bluff check, opposed by the target’s   Sense Motive, to prevent the target from noticing the attempt.

This ability replaces trapfinding.
*
Stab and Grab* _(Ex)_

At 3rd level, as a full-round action, a cutpurse can make an attack and   also make a Sleight of Hand check to steal something from the target of   the attack. If the attack deals sneak attack damage, the rogue can use   Sleight of Hand to take an Item from the creature during combat;   otherwise this ability can only be used in a surprise round before the   target has acted. If the attack is successful, the target takes a –5   penalty on the Perception check to notice the theft. 

This ability replaces trap sense.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex)*

Starting at 4th level, a rogue can react to danger before her senses   would normally allow her to do so. She cannot be caught flat-footed, nor   does she lose her Dex bonus to AC if the attacker is invisible. She   still loses her Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized. A rogue with this   ability can still lose her Dexterity bonus to AC if an opponent   successfully uses the feint action (see Combat) against her.

If a rogue already has uncanny dodge from a different class, she automatically gains improved uncanny dodge instead.

*Favored Enemy*_( Ex) _

At 1st level, a ranger selects a creature type from the ranger favored   enemies table. He gains a +2 bonus on Bluff, Knowledge, Perception,   Sense Motive, and Survival checks against creatures of his selected   type. Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on weapon attack and damage rolls   against them. A ranger may make Knowledge skill checks untrained when   attempting to identify these creatures.

At 5th level and every five levels thereafter (10th, 15th, and 20th   level), the ranger may select an additional favored enemy. In addition,   at each such interval, the bonus against any one favored enemy   (including the one just selected, if so desired) increases by +2.

If the ranger chooses humanoids or outsiders as a favored enemy, he must   also choose an associated subtype, as indicated on the table below.   (Note that there are other types of humanoid to choose from—those called   out specifically on the table below are merely the most common.) If a   specific creature falls into more than one category of favored enemy,   the ranger's bonuses do not stack; he simply uses whichever bonus is   higher.

*Track *_(Ex)_

A ranger adds half his level (minimum 1) to Survival skill checks made to follow or identify tracks.
(*
Wild Empathy (*_Ex)_

A ranger can improve the initial attitude of an animal. This ability   functions just like a Diplomacy check to improve the attitude of a   person (see Using Skills). The ranger rolls 1d20 and adds his ranger   level and his Charisma bonus to determine the wild empathy check result.   The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent,   while wild animals are usually unfriendly.

To use wild empathy, the ranger and the animal must be within 30 feet of   one another under normal visibility conditions. Generally, influencing   an animal in this way takes 1 minute, but, as with influencing people,   it might take more or less time.

The ranger can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with   an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but he takes a –4 penalty on the check.

*Class Skills*

A trapper adds Disable Device to her list of class skills in addition to the normal ranger class skills.

*Trapfinding*

A trapper adds 1/2 her ranger level on Perception skill checks made to   locate traps and on Disable Device skill checks (minimum +1). A trapper   can use Disable Device to disarm magic trap[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl: Taunt
Weapon Finesse (free, rogue talent)
3rd lvl: Point Blank Shot
5th lvl: Improved Initiative

Traits:
a) Dangerously Curious
b) Armor Expert[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 63 = [8 (Rogue) + 2 (INT)] x 5(LvL) [6 (Ranger) + 2 (INT)] x1(LvL) + 5 (favored class bonus)
Max Ranks: 6
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                       Stat Rank CS Misc ACP
+13 = Acrobatics()          +04  +04  +3 +02  -0 DEX
+06 = Appraise()            +02  +01  +3 +00     INT
+11 = Bluff()               +02  +06  +3 +00     CHA
+06 = Climb()               -01  +02  +3 +02  -0 STR
+02 = Craft():_______       +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+09 = Diplomacy()           +02  +04  +3 +00     CHA
+17 = Disable Device()^     +04  +06  +3 +04  -0 DEX
+07 = Disguise()            +02  +02  +3 +00     CHA
+13 = Escape Artist()       +04  +06  +3 +00  -0 DEX
+04 = Fly                   +04  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+na = Handle Animal()^      +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+01 = Heal()                +01  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+02 = Intimidate()          +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+na = Know:Arcana^          +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Duneroneering()^ +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Engineering^     +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+07 = Know:Geography()^     +02  +02  +3 +00     INT
+na = Know:History^         +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Local()^         +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Nature()^        +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Nobility^        +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Planes^          +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Religion^        +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+07 = Linguistics()^        +02  +02  +3 +00     INT
+12 = Perception()          +01  +06  +3 +02     WIS
+02 = Perform():________    +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+na = Profession()^:_______ +00  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+04 = Ride()                +04  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+05 = Sense Motive()        +01  +01  +3 +00     WIS
+13 = Sleight of Hand()^    +04  +06  +3 +00  -0 DEX
+na = Spellcraft()^         +02  +00  +0 +00     INT
+17 = Stealth()             +04  +06  +3 +04  -0 DEX
+06 = Survival()            +01  +02  +3 +00     WIS
+03 = Swim()                -01  +01  +3 +00  -0 STR
+12 = Use Magic Device()^   +02  +06  +3 +01     CHA
_
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                          Cost    Weight
blue leggings                 free      0lb
leather armor                 10gp    7.5lb
hoopak(see below)          priceless  1.5lb
Rabbit Slayer              priceless    1lb
mw thieves tools             100gp      2lb
leather map case               1gp     .5lb
- full of maps                varies    0lb
Shoulder bags x2               2sp      1lb
(treat as normal size sacks)
- contents vary               varies    2lb
Bedroll                        1sp   1.25lb
rope,(hemp 25')                5sp      5lb

              total weight carried: 21.75lb
```
Treasure:
STL - 4
SP - 3
CP - 0
Gems: none
Jewerly: Tanis's ring (though Tas doesn't know he has it)

Magic:
Uncle Trapspringer's Hoopak - +2 halfling staff sling of speed, Special: heirloom weapon with permanent nondetection(CL20) 

Carrying Capacity:

```
Load        Normal
light:    000.00-022.50 lbs
medium:   022.51-045.00 lbs
heavy:    045.01-067.50 lbs
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Small
Gender: Male
Age: 38(actual)/14(apparent)
Height: 3'-9"
Weight: 85lbs
Hair Color: brown (worn in a tassle)
Eye Color: brown
Skin Color: light, long scar on right elbow
Personality: Tasslehoff's most endearing - and frustrating -   characteristic is his insatiable curiosity and fearlessness. These   traits often get him into trouble. His curiosity frequently drives him   to see what other people have in their pockets and packs (Raistlin, in   particular, hates this), and he can easily forget that he has "borrowed"   a particular item. He collects odds and ends - he will never pass up a   chance to acquire a map of any description - and often surprises  himself  with what he has in his pockets. He loves legends, songs, and  stories,  and collects riddles, puzzles, and enigmas as avidly as he  collects  maps. He has a 5% Legend Lore chance to know something useful  on any  subject. His map collection is varied and mostly useless. Many  of his  maps are pre-Cataclysm. He is as likely to collect a map for its  beauty  as for its usefulness.

Although it is hard to get a kender depressed because of his   fearlessness, Tasslehoff is saddened by death and destruction, and can   be in awe of anything truly magnificent. His fearlessness does not keep   him from being logical about danger, though his curiosity can sometimes   overcome his reason. [/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Tasslehoff Burrfoot is a Kender, a diminutive race   found throughout the world of Krynn. Like all kender, he left home at   the age of 18 because he was stricken by wanderlust, the uncontrollable   urge to travel and make the great map of every land. No kender in   wanderlust has ever completed the "great map," but most kender have   great collections of maps, some useful, most obsolete. Tasslehoff is no   exception. Tas's map was especially confused by an unfortunate incident   with a magic ring of teleportation that kept transporting him to  unknown  lands without notice. No one but Tas ever saw the ring - or  believed  the story, either.

Tasslehoff was born somewhere in northern Ergoth, and is a member of the   Stoat clan of kender. His parents traveled in the Haven/Solace region,   where they studied the lives of the plainsmen. (What the plainsmen   thought of the kender is nowhere recorded.) Tas acquired skills as a   "handler" (the word "thief" is considered impolite), and used it   extensively to satisfy his curiosity about everything. It was that   curiosity that led to him taking a bracelet from Flint Fireforge's stall   at a market. Flint was outraged, but Tanis decided he liked the little   kender, and so they all became friends. (Flint, although he has never   said a nice word about the kender, actually likes him a good deal.)   [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 7
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 31, 2012)

You can go ahead and post him in the RG

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/325840-heros-lance-pathfinder-versions.html

Their like that and don't get many posts.

I will update what lies ahead TUE night as I have a few other games to look in on and want to give the others time to respond.

HM


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 31, 2012)

Ah, guess Google gave me the wrong RG. This one is much more colorful!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks like we lost a few players once again. 

To take up the slack and help me can a couple of you double up once more?

SVZ - takes Tanis and Tas
WD - takes Raistlin and Caramon
ghostcat - keeps Riverwind and gains Gilthanas later
Orius - keeps Sturm gain a new PC as needed

I'll keep Flint and Goldmoon and use them as support characters (both in and out of combat). And sigh when I have another bunch of NPCs join the group starting next module.

No one need worry about builds or such except for your main characters. I just need to not have to control 4 DMPCs during a fight.

Let me know if this is ok. Maybe I'll try another recruitment drive soon.

Update tonight.

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 4, 2012)

OK, I'll play Tas as well for now.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks SVZ - figured they would both be ranged combat for the most part.

Again will have an update as to the ruins the dragon went into tonight.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2012)

Alright, playing the brothers Majere again.


----------



## Orius (Sep 6, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Alright, playing the brothers Majere again.




That seems like a good approach anyway.

I've been following the game even if I seem inactive.  I might have mentioned this before, but I'm trying to stay in character and Sturm didn't really do much in this part of the storyline when there wasn't a fight.  He kind of just followed Tanis' lead.  That should change once we get to the stuff from Dragons of Winter Night.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm still here guys, Caramon just hasn't had much to say  and has been following Tanis' lead.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> I'm still here guys, Caramon just hasn't had much to say  and has been following Tanis' lead.



Alright, less "work" for me


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry rangerjohn just saw you weren't about for awhile. Sorry to hear that the site is acting up for you, I know I hate it when it's temperamental. 

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm going to be away for a conference in the UK. My internet access will be limited till the 23 September.

Roy


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2012)

For future reference, you can use Vital Strike neither for AoO, nor for Full Attacks:

http://paizo.com/forums/dmtz2ex7?Vital-strike#0
paizo.com - Rules Questions: "Attack action"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll be away from 2.11 - 8.11 with limited internet access.


----------



## Zerith (Nov 12, 2012)

still recruiting? 
... I needs meh DnD/equivalent fix


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2012)

Not sure this would be a game for you Zerith it is way under in the power gaming sense. And I'll want people to pick up the characters as they are converted to save time.

HM


----------



## Zerith (Nov 12, 2012)

I work with random concepts when given a sandbox, and I easily get  fixated on them and ignore the larger picture, and I still have a lot of  bleed over from my pure creative writing days; it worked on a pure  honor system... once you see 'the elf' run up the edge of an orc's  claymore and punch the orc in the face, without the orc doing anything  about it, by default, it kinda ruins it.

back onto point ^_^;

I'll  say I would not mind playing as Caramon, but I'm not sure how well it  would workout for a player with little background knowledge on the  campaign, like myself, to jump in with an established character, but at  the same time stuffing more PCs into a campaign when the ones that are  already there aren't all used, is needless complication. :/


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2012)

It wouldn't take much to learn about the world as it's history comes to the fore as you play.

Reading this is like reading an oral history handed down over the ages. And if you took over Caramon (when rangerjohn takes over Gilthanas) then that will probably be all the big fighter truly knows of the world and history anyway.

HM


----------



## Zerith (Nov 12, 2012)

ooo, will read 

on a side note: Chevalier looks like a great PrC for him, but it needs diplomacy and knowledge (local) rank 1 :/ so yeah, he could be eligible when entering level 8 at the earliest, then again PF fighters aren't as lack luster as DnD 3.5 ones so a 1-3 level hit in fighter is now considerable. :/
But I do think it matches his character well, the description matches his to a T 

And while I do like adding a lot of 'flavor', to a character, Caramon stricks me as basically a paragon human, with the possibility of some flavor bleed over from Raistlin. (not the other way around, Raistlin's got more of the arcane gens. so _if_ either are going to display some kind of bloodline flavor, Raistlin will do so sooner and will have the stronger influence of the two.)


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2012)

A good PrC for Caramon or Tanis. Good find. 

Caramon is the big heavy hitting fighter crunch wise but he has a lot of character in him fluff wise. His devotion to his brother and how he goes from being a giving, jovial, and studious warrior to a mean drunkard after his brother leaves him made his character more a paragon human than that term truly can characterize.

In these early adventurers they are two halves of a whole and through the adventures and Raistlin's rise in power, they fall to different paths. If you haven't read the first 6 novels they are a good read.

HM


----------



## Zerith (Nov 12, 2012)

anyways, two things.
1: what is his weapon focus/spec? I can't tell :/
2: am I being considered or do I need to move on?


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 12, 2012)

1. Longsword

2. Up to you and HM, if Caramon and Gilthanis are in the same adventure.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2012)

I can let you pop in and take over either Flint or Tas since rangerjohn has Caramon for a few more months till Gil joins the group.

I'm posting up in the IC now to move things along you may jump in as either when your ready.

HM


----------



## Zerith (Nov 19, 2012)

I keep on Thinking I've posted here and I keep on seeing I haven't :/

Anyways,  I'm not sure how I would perform as either of them: I know almost  nothing about D.L., I could make the, experienced, character make a  mistake they would never make (namely, ignoring a custom that they've  don dozens if not hundreds of times before, or being ignorant of what is,  to them, common information.)


----------



## Orius (Nov 20, 2012)

You're thinking of playing Caramon, so there's little to worry about.  He's the basic tank fighter, and he's protective towards his brother Raistlin, and that's about it.  Caramon isn't all that scholarly, so he doesn't know much about Ansalon outside his hometown anyway.


----------



## Zerith (Nov 20, 2012)

I know that, but HM was talking about having me use  Flint or Tas in the mean term while rangerjohn uses Cara as temp character until his character gets added in.


----------



## Orius (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh, well not too many problems with Flint either.  He's a dwarf, and dwarves are always the same.  He spends most of his time complaining about Tas' antics.

Tas is pretty much a paragon of kender.  If you're not familiar with them, think of a race that's pretty much a bunch of hyperactive overly curious kids on a pemanent sugar high.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 21, 2012)

Well, since Tas was the first kender presented to the world.  He better represent, right?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 21, 2012)

Orius said:


> ...
> 
> Tas is pretty much a paragon of kender.  If you're not familiar with them, think of a race that's pretty much a bunch of hyperactive overly curious kids on a pemanent sugar high.



I'm confident Zerith can do this, knowing his cat-like characters in other games...
This is meant as a compliment.


----------



## Zerith (Nov 21, 2012)

a wait what?!!?!?!?! I thought that Tas was short hand for *Tanis!
*Their is a Kender!?!

Also, I go to school with, at least, a pound of candy on me: I know my sugar highs ;3
Anyways, Yes, I think I can assume the role of a hyper active Lemming for a while


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, its short for Tasslehoff Burrfoot, but nobody calls him that.  His friends call him Tas.  Except for Flint, who calls him door knob and other colorful names.

If Tas is the hyperactive child of the party, Flint is the grumpy grandfather.  But don't tell him that.


----------



## Orius (Nov 22, 2012)

Zerith said:


> [/B]Their is a Kender!?!




Well, it IS a Dragonlance game.


----------



## Zerith (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I don' know anything about DL


----------



## Orius (Nov 24, 2012)

Dragonlance is where kender originated, that's why their presense shouldn't be a big surprise.


----------



## Zerith (Nov 24, 2012)

Noted.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 10, 2012)

since this is Epic fight going to update when I have more time... either MON night TUE day.

Till then Raistlin is up if you have time WD

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm back from the US and to regular posting.


----------

